# SOCHI - 2014 Winter Olympics / XXII Olympic Winter Games



## Jim856796

The Sochi Olympic Parkwill consist of:

* The Olympic Stadium, with a capacity of 40,000, which after the Games will be expanded to 45,000 and should have a new title "Sochi Central Stadium".
* The Bolshoi Ice Palace, with a capacity of 12,000, is the primary venue for ice hockey. After the Games, it will continue as a sports arena and will also be used as a concert venue.
* The Maly Ice Palace, with a capacity of 7,000, is the secondary venue for Ice Hockey. After the Games, it will be physically relocated to another city in Russia.
* The Sochi Olympic Oval, with a capacity of 8,000, is the venue for speedskating. After the Games, it will be converted into a marketplace.
* The Sochi Olympic Curling Centre, with a capacity of 3,000, is the venue for curling. After the games, it will also be physically relocated to another city in Russia.
* The Sochi olympic Skating Centre, with a capacity of 12,000, will be the venue for figure skating and short-track speedskating, After the Games, it will be converted into an exhibition hall.
* The main Olympic Village
* The Medal Plaza
* International Broadcast Centre
* Main Press Centre

The Krasnaya Polyana Ski Resort will house the following venues:

* Psekhako Ridge — Biathlon, Cross-country skiing and Nordic combined
* Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort — Alpine skiing, Freestyle Sking and Snowboard
* Alpica Service Mountain Resort — Bobsleigh, Luge and Skeleton
* Russian National Ski-jumping Centre — Ski jumping and Nordic combined
* Rosa Khutor Plateau Olympic Village


----------



## Big Cat

Thanks for the vivid summary :cheers:


----------



## Big Cat

Is it possible to get a similar summary considering the infrastructure development (roads, railroads, ports etc.)?


----------



## AILD

*Coastal Cluster*

*Central Stadium*

Olympic Games use: Opening and closing ceremonies; medal ceremonies 

Paralympic Games use: Opening and closing ceremonies; medal ceremonies 

Post-Games use: Football stadium; multi-purpose sports; and entertainment center 

Capacity: 40,000 

Start of use: 2013










*Bolshoi Ice Palace*

Games use: Ice hockey 

Post-Games use: Multi-purpose sports; concerts; and entertainment centre 

Capacity: 12,000 (Seated) 

Start of use: 2012










*Maly Ice Palace*

Olympic Games use: Ice Hockey 

Paralympic Games use: Ice Sledge Hockey 

Capacity: 7,000 (Seated) 

Start of use: 2011










*Olympic Curling Centre*

Olympic Games use: Curling 

Paralympic Games use: Wheelchair Curling 

Capacity: 3,000 (Seated) 

Start of use: 2012










*Sochi Olympic Skating Centre*

Olympic Games use: Figure Skating and Short Track Speed Skating 

Post-Games use: Skating center in another Russian city 

Capacity: 12,000 (Seated) 

Start of use: 2011










*Olympic Oval*

Olympic Games use: Speed Skating 

Post-Games use: Trade and exhibition centre 

Capacity: 8,000 

Start of use: 2012










http://sochi2014.com/objects/sea/

*Mountain Cluster*

*Biathlon and Ski Complex*

Olympic Games use: Biathlon, Ski Races 

Paralympic use: Biathlon, Ski Races 

Capacity: 16,000 

Start of use: 2011










*Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort*

Olympic Games use: Alpine Skiing 

Paralympic Games use: Alpine Skiing 

Post-Games use: Will become part of a major ski resort 

Capacity: 18,000 

Start of use: 2011










*Russian National Ski Jumping Centre*

Olympic Games use: Ski jumping and Nordic combined 

Post-Games use: National training center 

Capacity: 15,000 

Start of use: 2011










*Russian National Sliding Centre*

Olympic Games use: Luge, Bobsleigh and Skeleton events 

Post-Games use: National training center 

Capacity: 11,000 

Start of use: 2012










*Rosa Khutor Freestyle Skiing Centre and the Snowboard Park*

Olympic Games use: Freestyle Skiing and Snowboarding 

Post-Games use: Sports training center 

Capacity: 

- Freestyle Center: 14,000 (4,000 sitting, 10,000 standing) 

- Snowboard Park: 15,000 (5,000 sitting, 10,000 standing) 

Start of use: 2011










http://sochi2014.com/objects/mountain/


----------



## AILD

*http://sochi2014.ru/*


----------



## AILD

*Olympic Park:*















http://sochi2014.com/en/objects/sea/










http://sochi2014.com/en/objects/mountain/









































































































http://sochi.yuga.ru/publish/index.shtml?id=176

More about Olympic Park:


----------



## AILD

7959906

9882791


----------



## AILD

*Sochi Olympic Skating Center* featuring 12,000 seats with an ice arena measuring 60×30 meters, and a training rink for figure skaters and short-track competitions with an ice arena measuring 60×30 meters.




























http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/building_program/olympic_sport_facilities/objects_6_1/

*January 2010:*










*May 2010:*


----------



## AILD

The *Bolshoi Ice Palace* is part of the complex of facilities operated by the International Ice Hockey Federation (IIHF). The complex includes the Bolshoi Ice Palace, Maly Ice Palace and a training rink. All Ice Hockey venues will be located in close proximity to one other, providing maximum comfort for athletes and guests of the Games. 

The Bolshoi Ice Palace complex will have a capacity of 12,000 seats and will be covered by a dome. The design of the Bolshoi Ice Palace is based on the image of a frozen drop and will be principally silver once complete. 

After the Games, the Bolshoi Ice Palace will serve as an ultra-modern, world-class multi-purpose sports and entertainment center.

http://www.sochi2014.com/en/objects/sea/arena/

*Site location:*
Adlersky district, Sochi city, Imeretinskaya lowland

*Olympic Games use:*
Ice hockey

*Post-Games use:*
Multi-purpose sports; concerts; entertainment centre

*Capacity:*
12,000 (Seated)

*Start of use:*
May, 2012

*Basic technical characteristics:*
Area of construction — 52511,70 m²
Total area of the building — 96115 m²
Scope of construction works — 969898,83 m³









































































http://www.mostovik.ru/minisites/arena/history.php















*November 2009:*










*June 2010:*



















*SOCHI - Bolshoi Ice Palace (12,000) - 2014 Olympics*


----------



## AILD

*Olympic Stadium:*

*Capacity:* 45,000 FIFA mode; 40,000 Olympic mode

The main stadium design, in addition to the venue overlay plan we have prepared for the 2014 Games, delivers a wonderful vision for the Olympic Winter Games, and a lasting sustainable legacy for Sochi. Its sweeping form responds to both its coastal location and mountainous backdrop, and engages with its surroundings by day, and provides an iconic representation of the colour and spectacle of the games when illuminated at night. 

The building sits in a prominent location on the Sochi Olympic plaza. The stadium is driven by a desire to utilize the form and transparency of the skin of the building, to expose structural elements and preserve viewing corridors to the mountains and sea. The dynamic relationship between the curvature of the roof edge and the podium frames views both into and outward from the stadium. 

The seating bowl accommodates event configurations between 25,000 and 45,000 seats to address Olympic opening, closing, and medal ceremonies, as well as full FIFA stadium compliance to meet its world cup host venue ambitions. Outside of major event mode, the bowl reverts to a compact and atmospheric environment, with a continuous lower bowl flanked by two upper wing terraces housed within the main arches of the stadium.

http://portfolio.populous.com/projects/sochistadium.html










Original










Original










Original










Original

For WC-2018 mode:










*SOCHI - Olympic Stadium (40,000) - 2014 Olympics*


----------



## AILD

*Technology Update: Building Olympic dream*






*The opening of the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics Cultural Olympiad (3D-show)*


----------



## Mr.Underground

AILD, fantastic report. Compliment, but I have 3 questions for you.

1. When do the works of the stadium start?

2. What is planned for Sochi about the transport. I have heard about a metro. Possible?

3. Have you the possibility to update with pics or do you live in Moscow, like I read on your location?


----------



## xlchris

^^
1. I don't know if you looked at his post, but as you can see they started construction.

2. I wouldn't know.

3. It's an important thing for Sochi, all kinds of websites will be posting updates I guess.


----------



## Mr.Underground

xlchris said:


> ^^
> 1. I don't know if you looked at his post, but as you can see they started construction.
> 
> 2. I wouldn't know.
> 
> 3. It's an important thing for Sochi, all kinds of websites will be posting updates I guess.


No, has strted Bolshoi Ice Palace and Sochi Olympic Skating Center but not Olympic stadium.


----------



## Murman

Mr.Underground said:


> No, has strted Bolshoi Ice Palace and Sochi Olympic Skating Center but not Olympic stadium.


construction is proceeding at all arenas except the Olympic Stadium


----------



## Jim856796

Both the Skating Center and the Oval should be used as a convention and exhibition centre for Sochi.


----------



## AILD

*Sochi 2014 Ambassadors*

*http://sochi2014.com/en/team/ambassadors/*


----------



## AILD

Mr.Underground said:


> AILD, fantastic report. Compliment, but I have 3 questions for you.
> 
> 1. When do the works of the stadium start?
> 
> 2. What is planned for Sochi about the transport. I have heard about a metro. Possible?
> 
> 3. Have you the possibility to update with pics or do you live in Moscow, like I read on your location?


Stadium works are on the stage of ground preparations.
Maybe I will post later the infrastructure projects.
Yes, I'm in Moscow, but I will try to post everything interesting here from the Russia's forum branch.


----------



## AILD

*The Rosa Khutor Freestyle Skiing Centre and the Snowboard Park:*




























*Russian International Olympic University:*


----------



## AILD

*Sochi-2014 World* in Vancouver-2010:

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1067489*


----------



## Matthew Lowry

What will the Sochi Olympic Stadium will look like? ive seen 3 offical onces. What one it going to be?


----------



## AILD

It was announced today that Sochi can bid on 2017 Winter Universiade!



Matthew Lowry said:


> What will the Sochi Olympic Stadium will look like? ive seen 3 offical onces. What one it going to be?


http://sochi2014.com/en/objects/sea/central_stadium/


----------



## coth

Matthew Lowry said:


> Maybe but a small city like Sochi. It would be perrty hard to beat Vancouver.


Most of money comes from federal budget, non-private and private investors. Speaking of money it's going to be one of most expensive Olympic games and most expensive ever winter Olympic games, loosing only to Beijing 2008.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I dont like the Stadium that they are going to build..

Dislike









Like


----------



## AILD

*Sochi will host 2013 IIHF World U18 Hockey Championship!*

(in 2013 Ufa also will host IIHF World U20 Hockey Championship)


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

GO SOCHIIIIIIIIIIIII
THE BEST CITY


----------



## AILD

> *Sochi 2014 celebrates three year birthday and rallies public support*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three years to the day that the Black Sea resort won the vote to host the 14 winter Games the “Sochi-YES” festival gathered artists, Sochi 2014 Ambassadors, musicians, athletes and thousands of Sochi residents.
> 
> The event was part of the Sochi cultural Olympiad and included a number of sport events during the day and an evening musical concert.
> 
> Ceo of the Sochi Games, Dmitry Chernyshenko, said, "The emotions and joy that the team experienced in Guatemala after being selected by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) to host the 2014 Winter Games are unforgettable. The positive changes that are occurring in Russia as a result of hosting the Winter Games are clear for all to see.
> 
> “At the “Sochi – YES” festival we are highlighting our plans to transform Sochi. After the Games it will not only be seen as the host city of the 2014 Winter Games, but also as a modern city: a prime example of hospitality and innovation.”
> 
> During the celebrations bobsleigh medalist Alexey Voevoda signed up as Sochi ambassador and received a special diploma.
> 
> He said, "It is a great honor and pleasure to have this opportunity to contribute to the 2014 Winter Games. As a native of Sochi I'm very glad to join the team to mark the special day when we celebrated our victory, and the whole city yelled "Sochi - YES".
> 
> The day’s festivities also included a couple of friendly football matches and closed with a colorful fireworks display.


http://www.sportsfeatures.com/olymp...hree-year-birthday-and-rallies-public-support


----------



## AILD

AILD said:


> *3D-visualisation of 2 Media Villages and Ski Jumping Complex (must see!):*
> 
> *http://www.rangemotions.ru/page0/27/animations.htm*


13028854

And video about railroads:

11864840


----------



## mazhulka

Hi)
hope Sochi 2014 Olimpic games will be best of the best)))) they must be the best!


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

How does the artificial island go


----------



## Rvenga

Wow Sochi is booming.

A well place for summer holidays at beach and winter sports in winter


----------



## Murman

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> How does the artificial island go


It was canceled because of the crisis


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Yes and the artificial island.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

but federation islandor other?


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

FEDERATION ISLAND


----------



## coth

updates as of july 2010 from official site.


Central Olympic Stadium






























Small Ice Palace











Great Ice Palace






































Ice Figure Skating Palace





























Ice Skating Palace




















Ice Curling Arena (june 2010)












Skiing complex (june 2010)






































Ski jumping hill














Some coast protection works 
taken by bednenkiy @livejournal.com








































Central station
taken by bednenkiy @livejournal.com


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках



Laura Gazprom Alpine Skiing Complex






























Rosa Khutor Alpine Skiing Complex


----------



## crazyalex

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> FEDERATION ISLAND


:shocked: I thought Federation Island was cancelled


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Well crazyalex its a go a head looked at the picture the its not Dubai the waters are too blue Very blue waters are cold waters and less blue is hot.

They Started the Sochi Olympic Stadium late i hope that they will be ready by 2014


----------



## Jim856796

AILD said:


> It was announced today that Sochi can bid on 2017 Winter Universiade!
> 
> 
> http://sochi2014.com/en/objects/sea/central_stadium/


Why should Sochi bid to win a Winter Universiade that is to take place after it has hosted the Winter Olympics? If Sochi had some sports facilities in place before it bade for the 2014 Olympics, it would have hosteda Universiade in the late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Jim856796 maybe they whant Sochi to get bigger Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics. Sochi 2017 Winter Uniside. Sochi co host 2018 FIFA world Cup.


----------



## Alphaville

Jim856796 said:


> Why should Sochi bid to win a Winter Universiade that is to take place after it has hosted the Winter Olympics? If Sochi had some sports facilities in place before it bade for the 2014 Olympics, it would have hosteda Universiade in the late 90s/early 2000s.


The fact that you have had to ask this question proves that you know nothing at all about what you supposedly are an expert on.

Do I _really_ have to spell it out for you?

Sochi didn't host the Universiade in the 1990's because it didn't have the facilities to host such an event. The Olympics are of a grander scale, and has spurred development. 

The Universiade will take advantage of the legacy left from the 2014 Games.


----------



## Jim856796

^^In my opinion, you act like you are the meanest user on SSC. I am not an expert on jack.


----------



## AILD

Test events schedule:


----------



## AILD

Olympic objects in Imeretinskaya Lowland:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Going to Sochi from feb to late march 2014. What will be their do do in Sochi apart from wacht the Olympics.


----------



## Milan Luka

Matthew Lowry said:


> Going to Sochi from feb to late march 2014. What will be their do do in Sochi apart from wacht the Olympics.


Well you could stay in your hotel room all day and make up lists. That would be so awesome. 

Double check your schedules though mate- be careful that you dont miss the 2014 federal election. You may have to fly to Darwin for the day just to vote.


----------



## Alphaville

Milan Luka said:


> Well you could stay in your hotel room all day and make up lists. That would be so awesome.
> 
> Double check your schedules though mate- be careful that you dont miss the 2014 federal election. You may have to fly to Darwin for the day just to vote.


I'm sure Rogge won't have an issue lending him one of the IOC's private jets .


----------



## Milan Luka

^^ Teehee. Lowry will be IOC president in about 3 weeks going by his current rate of world domination. 

Seriously this bloke is just so mental its bordering on the sublime! He's destroyed any credibility the Stadiums and Sports Arenas subforum might have had. However it would be sad to see him get banned. Ive had so many lulz reading his posts. And whats made it even better he posted in our OzScrapers, Id love for him to visit the skybar....

And to keep it on topic, go Russia, or whatever.


----------



## swifty78

^^ he would get slaughtered in the oz section hehe


----------



## hkskyline

Actually, is there a special plan in place to add domestic flights from Moscow when the Games are due? Don't think many European cities have flights to Sochi at all. How is it going to work?


----------



## Alphaville

hkskyline said:


> Actually, is there a special plan in place to add domestic flights from Moscow when the Games are due? Don't think many European cities have flights to Sochi at all. How is it going to work?


Sochi Airport is undergoing expansion, and I'm sure we will see more foreign carriers flying into Sochi during the Olympic period, and obviously flights into Moscow and other major Russian cities will increase. 

After the Games I'd imagine many of the carriers will withdraw services, but some may stick around due to increased demand coming with Sochi's new found international profile.


----------



## gavstar00

Matthew Lowry said:


> Going to Sochi from feb to late march 2014. What will be their do do in Sochi apart from wacht the Olympics.


Tell you what Matthew, do a bit of research and get together a number of different things to do in Sochi. Then put them all in a poll and we can all vote for them


----------



## borza

Matthew Lowry said:


> Going to Sochi from feb to late march 2014. What will be their do do in Sochi apart from wacht the Olympics.


What can you do at the same time in Saint-Tropez, Cannes, Nice, Monaco? + in Vancouver during the olympics?
= answer


----------



## AILD

Bolschoi Ice Palace (August, 10th):


----------



## Mo Rush

That is huge. What is the huge podium level required for i.e. the space around the venue.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

Sochi the best


----------



## crazyalex

^^ Lol Butthurt
London olympic, Beijing olympic and Shanghai expo did same thing

What your problem?


----------



## coth

They were warned years before resettlement. They all got much better of what they had.


----------



## pathfinder_2010

Love the name Sochi. Hate Sushi.
Where did the name Sochi come from ? and what does it mean ?


----------



## WFInsider

Olympic Park (link: http://rusrep.ru/article/2010/10/27/imeretyair ; thanks to Russian sub-forum)


----------



## crazyalex

awesome photo


----------



## WFInsider

"Nekrasovskoe" village (for replaced from Imeretinskaya Lowland)


----------



## WFInsider

4,5 months until first testing events in Sochi.


> *Sochi 2014 preparing for first test events*
> 
> Sochi (RUS) is getting ready to stage the first official test events for the Olympic Winter Games Sochi 2014 this season. B*oth the ladies' and men's circuits of the European Cup in Alpine Skiing will be visiting the Black Sea resort for two weekends of speed racing in February 2011; the competition schedule features a downhill and super-G race for each gender. The men's races are scheduled on 17th-18th February whilst the ladies will compete on 25th-26th February.*
> 
> "The European Cup events in February will be the first important test opportunity for Sochi 2014 organizers. The courses in Krasnaya Polyana are ready now and the snow-making system will be finalized in the next few weeks. The safety installations are also currently being installed," reports Markus Waldner, FIS Coordinator for the men's Alpine European Cup. "We are happy about the appointment of Yves Dimier, the former Alpine director for the French Ski Association, as Sochi 2014 Manager for Alpine Skiing who will act as a liaison between the Russian Ski Association, the organizers of the test events and the Sochi 2014 organizing committee. Yves will play a key role in coordinating the work of the local team on site in Russia."
> 
> He adds: "We are also very happy that the teams can take advantage of a direct charter flight from Zürich to Sochi, with bus transportation directly to the hotel. The local team is still working on the final details of the visa application procedures and we are confident there will be a solution that makes it easier for the teams to fulfill the requirements."


http://www.fisalpine.com/news/sochi-2014-preparing-for-first-test-events,884.html?actu_page_99=2


----------



## rus

Olimpic Park Railwai Station in Sochi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkecA7dliNQ


----------



## WFInsider

*Positive progress being made on Sochi environmental projects*
http://insidethegames.biz/winter-ol...ss-being-made-on-sochi-environmental-projects

*Russia to allocate $160-200 million on F1 track construction - deputy PM*

_"The profitability of the F1 track is very high. Under preliminary calculations, even if $200 million is spent, the project will pay off in five years," Kozak said, adding that Russia would specify on the terms of the track construction before November 20.

"We must build 74 F1 objects on the territory of the Olympic park in a fashion so that the builders [of both projects] do not bother each other," the deputy premier said._

http://en.rian.ru/russia/20101113/161324289.html


----------



## WFInsider

*Olympic Park Station*






*Olympic Stadium*










*Bolshoi Ice Palace*










*Maly Ice Palace*


----------



## WFInsider

*Olympic Oval*



















*Main Media Center*










*Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort*


----------



## WFInsider

New great photos.


----------



## sampras

Nice, they're doing a great job there :cheers:


----------



## Vandoren

WFInsider

Thanks for update,but please don't use names like this "Bolshoi Ice Palace".I guess better will be to write "Bolshoi Ledovi Dvores" or "Big Ice Palace".


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## rus

Sochi Shopping Mall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQluwu9kr-4


----------



## WFInsider

*Sochi 2014 Ambassador Alexander Ovechkin










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Alexey Voevoda










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Maksim Shabalin










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Natalia Vodianova










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Olesya Vladykina










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Diana Gurtskaya










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Oksana Domnina










Sochi 2014 Ambassador Albert Demchenko*


----------



## AlekseyVT

WFInsider said:


> *Sochi 2014 Ambassador Alexander Ovechkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Surname Ovechkin is formed from the Russian word "ovtsa" ("sheep"). It's nickname of this player.*


----------



## WFInsider

*Bobsleigh Track*


----------



## WFInsider

*http://www.youtube.com/sochinewyear*



> *Sochi 2014 Breaks Barriers with Innovative New Year YouTube Message*
> 
> The interactive New Year internet-card given by the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee via the world’s most popular video networking site, YouTube, is the first interactive project created in Russia which combines a number of advanced internet technologies and uses the interactive resources on the video site.
> 
> The innovative video greeting by Dmitry Chernyshenko, the President and CEO of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee, begins as a normal New Year’s video message. A few seconds later, the speaker “breaks out” of the standard square YouTube interface, and the YouTube page starts to live a life of its own. The people seen in the suggested video screens across the page “come to life” and greet Mr. Chernyshenko and display the count down until the Games begin in Sochi.
> 
> Following the message from Mr. Chernyshenko, the internet-card transforms into a spectacular computer generated online game where the viewer becomes a downhill skier on the Olympic slopes in Sochi. The game can be played using either a standard keyboard or by placing a video camera in front of the user and performing the moves of the skier.
> 
> Innovative and creative internet presentations are already a hallmark of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee.
> 
> Last year, a video with a “personal” greeting of the President of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee on a mobile phone created the image of “exploding” the blogosphere, after receiving more than 50,000 “phone calls”. The Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee expects that this year’s presentation will be even more popular.
> 
> “The internet has opened up incredible possibilities for direct contact with millions of people all over the world. In sending out our message to the world, we want to remind people of the amazing event they will witness in three years’ time. It reminds us that keeping up the pace in our preparations and continuing to make our Olympic dreams become a reality depends on our continued determination and hard work,” remarked Dmitry Chernyshenko, President and CEO of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee.


http://sochi2014.com/en/sochi-live/news/38199/


----------



## WFInsider

Olympic fire route.


----------



## WFInsider

*http://www.gorkygorod.ru/en/main/index/*

*http://www.tramplin.tv/welcome/page*


----------



## fidalgo

Shortlist of the 10 design ideas for Olympic mascot

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

*http://talisman.sochi2014.com/en/*

3 Olympic mascots:




























2 Paralympic mascots:











> *Five Mascots Selected for Sochi 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hare, Polar Bear and Leopard have been chosen as the official Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games mascots following the results of a public vote during the live television show "Talismaniya Sochi 2014 - The Final” on Channel One. The Ray of Light and the Snowflake will be the Paralympic Winter Games mascots in 2014.
> 
> Commenting on the results of the live vote, Dmitry Chernyshenko, President and CEO of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee, said:
> 
> “Today, the Sochi 2014 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games have adopted its own symbols and, for the first time in the history of the Olympic Movement, the whole country was involved in choosing the mascots. There are three mascots for the Olympic Winter Games, representing the three places on the Olympic podium. All top-three characters according to the Olympic system will become the Olympic Winter Games mascots. The mascots are the choice of the whole our country and will remain in the history of the Olympic movement”.
> 
> The Russian people were voting by sending a text message to the number “2014” or calling a free phone line, with a specific phone number for each mascot candidate. An equal possibility to vote was provided by the Sochi 2014 Partners Megaphone and Rostelecom and the Channel One experts to all russian citizens, no matter in what time zone they live.
> 
> At 11.20 pm (GTM+3 hours) the final results of the vote were announced. The election council made the decision that thetop-three characters with maximum number of votes would all become the Olympic Winter Games mascots: the Polar Bear, the Hare and the Leopard.
> 
> The honour of selecting the Paralympic Winter Games mascot was given to the Paralympic champions. After a period of deliberation, representatives of the Paralympic Movement - the Paralympic Games champion and the general secretary of Russian Paralympic committee Mikhail Terentiev, the Paralympic champion and the Sochi 2014 Ambassador Olesya Vladykina, and Paralympic sportsmen Alexander Alyabyev, Vladimir Kiselyov, Margarita Koptilova, Xenia Ovsyannikova and Igor Pustovit – have named Ray of Light and Snowflake as the Paralympic Winter Games mascots.
> 
> Commenting on the Paralympic Winter Gamesmascot selection, Mikhail Terentiev said:
> 
> “It’s the great honor for us to choose the symbol of the first Paralympic Games in history of our country. The Games will help to deliver positive changes to the lives of millions of people with a disability. It is very important to us that the millions of people living with a disability can find hope and understand that they can achieve incredible goals.
> 
> “The story of our fantastic mascots is that they arrived from a far-out planet and that they have infinite potential. It is a highly powerful and emotional image that, despite the difference in theirmake-up, the Ray of Light and the Snowflake are so united. I’m sure our two mascots will provide further inspiration to our future Paralympic champions and will help to develop Paralympic sports in Russia.”
> 
> Following the contest regulations, all the rights to the mascot images have now passed to the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee. All of the authors of the designs that appeared in the final have received certificates for attending the opening ceremonies of the Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games in 2014. The authors of the design ideas, which became prototypes of the mascots, have also been awarded with commemorative medals and gifts from the Sochi 2014 Partner Megaphone.
> 
> The authors are:
> 
> • Oleg Serdechniy, 1957, Sochi (the White bear),
> 
> • Vadim Pak, 1977, Nakhodka (the Leopard),
> 
> • Silviya Petrova, 1994, the Chuvash republic state, Yankovsky region, New Buyanovo village (the Hare)
> 
> • Natalia Balashova, 1963, Moscow (the Ray of Light),
> 
> • Anna Zhilinsky, 2002, St.-Petersburg (the Snowflake).
> 
> All of the finalists of the all-Russia contest visited the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee offices before the vote and met with Dmitry Chernyshenko. The authors have received the encyclopedia “History of the Olympic Games: from Athens to China” containing a written message from the President of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee.
> 
> The program “Talismanya. Sochi 2014 - The Final”, which included the vote, lasted for more than one and a half hours. During this time the audience could once again get acquainted with candidates for Sochi 2014 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games, view the new videos specially created for each character and evaluate the merits of the candidates.
> 
> The mascot candidates were supported by stars of cinema, culture, show-business and sports. The TV show saw a range of Russian artists including Lev Leshchenko, Nikolay Tsiskaridze, Alsu etc. Sochi 2014 Ambassadors Dima Bilan and Diana Gurtskaya also supported mascot candidates during the television show.
> 
> Information
> 
> The All-Russia contest of the Sochi 2014 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games mascot designs ran from September 1 until December 5, 2010. A total of 24,048 ideas were received by the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee during the competition. According to the results of a vote by the expert council, 11 groups of mascot ideas passed to the second stage of the contest: the Hare, the Dolphin, the Polar Bear, the Brown Bear, the Bullfinch, the Leopard, the Snowflake, the Sun, the Ray of Light, Father Frost and Matryoshka Dolls. The final images of candidates were presented on February, 7th, 2011 on the Channel One program “Talismaniya. The beginning” after being recreated by animation artists. More information about the contest, the candidates for Sochi 2014 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games mascots and the winners are available at web page of the contest.


http://sochi2014.com/en/sochi-live/news/38689/


----------



## Gondolier

Except for Snow Leopard, those mascots are CORNY. Bear and hare are repeat rip-offs of Salt Lake. 

Ray of Light and Snowflake are slight improvements over Torino's totally ludicrous Neve and Glitz.


----------



## Lord David

The mascots are alright, but they seem to have little connection with one another. Particularly seeing as the logos of both the 2014 Olympics and Paralympics are similar and are supposed to have the same look and feel, you get two sets of totally different mascots for each games.

Look at recent mascots that have been linked together, Torino had the Ice Cubes and Snowflake, Vancouver had the mythical creatures, now we have some animals, light and snow which for the most part have been done before.


----------



## WFInsider

Mascots will be improved. Because these were just images, figures, ideas, not final versions.

And video:


----------



## RobH

WFInsider said:


> Mascots will be improved. Because these were just images, figures, ideas, not final versions.


Good to hear; the designs are a bit scatter-gun at the moment, since they were obviously by different designers. They need tying together under a similar consistent style in my opinion (make the _eyes_ look the same; that'd be a start).

Hard to disagree with Gondolier though, the similarities between these and SLC's are very, very striking.










A snowshoe hare, a coyote and a black bear...










A snow hare, a snow leopard and a polar bear...


----------



## AlekseyVT

I'm personally think that the creativity of designers became heavily limited with the development of computer animation. New animated characters become very distant from the audience than the characters of old cartoons. This worldwide trend is that new mascots for the biggest sporting events does not become popular and are quickly forgotten after the end of competitions. For me as for many fellow countrymen will never be a better mascot than the Black Bear for 1980 Summer Olympics. IMHO.


----------



## Gondolier

AlekseyVT said:


> I'm personally think that the creativity of designers became heavily limited with the development of computer animation.


Well, you DON'T have to use computers. They can still be hand-drawn (altho the look and "feel of volume" would have to be generated by the computer). It just seems to me the new breed of Russian graphic artists are a bit lazy or lacking in imagination. 

Also, re the OBVIOUS similarities of the Salt Lake mascots and Sochi's....hmmmm, I thought the outright thievery of western technology was over when Russia turned into a capitalist society....but I guess old habits die hard.


----------



## WFInsider

*Rosa Khutor:*


Murman said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stv200991/view/365618/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stv200991/view/365520/
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stv200991/view/370019/


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gondolier said:


> Also, re the OBVIOUS similarities of the Salt Lake mascots and Sochi's....hmmmm, I thought the outright thievery of western technology was over when Russia turned into a capitalist society....but I guess old habits die hard.


I'm agree with your opinion about similarity of SLC and Sochi mascots. But can you tell me which technologies were stolen by Russia from the Developed West?


----------



## Gondolier

AlekseyVT said:


> can you tell me which technologies were stolen by Russia from the Developed West?


uhmmm...nuclear fusion, i.e., the atom bomb, for starters...


----------



## WFInsider

Stop the offtop.


----------



## GammaHamster

Gondolier said:


> Also, re the OBVIOUS similarities of the Salt Lake mascots and Sochi's....hmmmm, I thought the outright thievery of western technology was over when Russia turned into a capitalist society....but I guess old habits die hard.


The three animals were designed and voted for separately, and 99.99% of voters had no idea what Salt Lake mascots look like, so what exaclt are you accusing us of ?


----------



## ultEmate

Gondolier said:


> uhmmm...nuclear fusion, i.e., the atom bomb, for starters...


:lol: That called arms race, for starters. And it worked both sides.


----------



## Gondolier

GammaHamster said:


> The three animals were designed and voted for separately, and 99.99% of voters had no idea what Salt Lake mascots look like, so what exaclt are you accusing us of ?


Yes..but if the SOCHI Org Committee had done its homework or had any self-respect, it would've pulled the mascots that were outright copies of earlier ones -- PLUS the fact that the Sochi region does NOT have bears (*much less polar ones*) or, I am told, snowhares.


----------



## RobH

GammaHamster said:


> The three animals were designed and voted for separately, and 99.99% of voters had no idea what Salt Lake mascots look like, so what exaclt are you accusing us of ?


Nothing.

Those who had the ultimate decision would/should have been well aware of past mascots and how Sochi's fitted in though. Just as you'd study past opening ceremonies to make yours original, look at past logos, torches, cauldrons etc. The people who decided that the top three from the vote would be mascots must've been aware of SLC's three.

I'm not saying Sochi has plagiarised SLC but the comparison between the two sets is *so* obvious many people are going to make it.

Anyway, it's not a big issue at all, just one of those things.


----------



## Gondolier

ultEmate said:


> :lol: That called arms race, for starters. And it worked both sides.


Ever heard of the Rosenbergs and their ring? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_and_Ethel_Rosenberg


----------



## ultEmate

Gondolier said:


> Ever heard of the Rosenbergs and their ring?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_and_Ethel_Rosenberg


What're you trying to prove? Comparing copying of nuclear weapons to copying of mascots? Like if you do one thing that you won't hesitate to do another? :lol: Sorry but intellectual property doesn't matter if you have country who used nuclear weapons and the only thing that stops them from doing the same is the fear that they will be retaliated with their own weapon.


----------



## Gondolier

Duh!! Your point above is an unintelligible non-sequitur. 

I am showing that Russia/USSR has a long history of either covertly stealing either confidential intellectual property (i.e., technological secrets) or blatantly open I.P. (like Olympic mascots)! But maybe that concept is too simple (or complex) for you. And of course, you would NOT even have enough self-honesty to admit it. 

Either way, you lose!! :baeh3:


----------



## WFInsider

Gondolier said:


> Duh!! I am showing that Russia/USSR has a long history of either covertly stealing either confidential intellectual property (i.e., technological secrets) or blatantly open I.P. (like Olympic mascots)!!


I am scientist (physician) and you even can't imagine how many physical innovations and ideas were stealed from USSR by american "scientists" without any shame.

End the offtop.

About mascots:

Polar Bear - Northern Russia
Hare - Central Russia
Snow Leopard - Southern Russia


----------



## eliza189

The Sochi Olympic Park will be built by the Black Sea coast in the Imeretin Valley. All the venues listed below are new and need to be built. The venues will be clustered around a central water basin on which the Medals Plaza will be built. This will provide a great compactness of the concept with the Olympic Stadium and all indoor venues of the Olympics gathered within walking distance. Leopard, Polar Bear and Hare were chosen mascots for the 2014 Winter Olympics. Hope it will b a memorable moment to all. we wish the success of this event.

With Regards......
Eliza Harvey.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## ultEmate

Superb video.


----------



## skyridgeline

Tramplin City looked sensible and effective.


----------



## SkyCA

Nice video!


----------



## Nneznajka

Пельмень;73930469 said:


> *Roza Khutor*,,,
> 08.03.2011


,,,,


----------



## Nneznajka

*Olympic Mascots*


----------



## Matthew Lowry

very nice work going on in Sochi for the games.. Is Sochi going to host the F1 racers in 2014 still?


----------



## WFInsider

> *Sochi 2014 moves into Games-delivery phase*
> 
> The International Olympic Committee (IOC)’s Coordination Commission paid its fifth visit to Sochi, Russia, this week and confirmed today that preparations for the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games are moving quickly into the Games-delivery phase.
> 
> Sochi organizers are now fully focused on bringing the Games operations to life after the successful conclusion of the first sports events — international Alpine skiing competitions — here last month.
> 
> The Coordination Commission, chaired by Jean-Claude Killy and supported by IOC Olympic Games Executive Director Gilbert Felli, held meetings from 21 to 23 March, which provided members with a full update on the progress of preparations for the next edition of the Winter Games.
> 
> Speaking after the event, Commission Chairman Jean-Claude Killy said, “Once again, we’ve seen great progress during our visit to Sochi. I was privileged to be able to attend the very impressive first test event held here last month. It allowed the Games organizers to learn many lessons for the future, and we can see them already being integrated into their planning.
> 
> “On the construction front, the initial vision for the transformation of the region is starting to materialise, with infrastructure and venues rapidly rising from the ground. The mascots have been selected, and planning is reaching a new level of detail. Sochi 2014 is starting to bring its Games vision to life, and is delivering on the legacy of improving the living conditions in the region through bringing infrastructural and environmental improvements.”
> 
> During the visit, the Commission was able to see first-hand the advances being made on the sites of the Alpine skiing slopes and the sliding track.
> 
> Following the site visit, Killy said, “It is with great satisfaction that we saw how compact these Games will be, thanks to the efforts that have been made to scale them down and bring all the venues into a very condensed area in the mountain cluster. This has helped from a financial standpoint, and will also facilitate the operations for athletes and spectators alike. The Games are fundamentally about sport, but they are also about construction, transformation and legacy, and those four elements are starting to take shape quite nicely now. I have no doubt that Sochi 2014 will deliver a fantastic Olympic experience for all those attending the Games.”
> 
> The Commission identified four priorities that the organizers must continue to focus on over the coming weeks and months:
> 
> — Identifying, recruiting and training the workforce for the Games will require a nationwide effort, and providing accommodation for that workforce and visitors to the Games remains a top priority.
> 
> — A precise staff relocation plan was presented to the Commission, outlining the large numbers of people that will soon be moving from Moscow to Sochi. This is an important and symbolic step in making the Games even more of a reality for the local population.
> 
> — Olympic-related transport infrastructure will be of the highest quality, but the planning to ensure a top-level client experience within the transport system is crucial to the success of the Games.
> 
> — Finally, the great ambition of the local authorities to create a year-round centre for tourism is becoming a reality. It is the entire hospitality industry that must be mobilised.
> 
> President of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee, Dmitry Chernyshenko, said: “We have made significant steps forward across all areas, including construction, environmental, legacy and commercial aspects in our preparations for the Games. I am delighted to be able to say that, with just under three years to go until the Games, 40% of the planned construction work on the Sochi 2014 venues is complete.
> 
> “I am convinced that Sochi 2014 will leave an incredible legacy for tomorrow and is already delivering a legacy today, benefitting the Olympic movement, the Russian people and the wider world. Much of that legacy is to be found in our commitment to innovation across all Sochi 2014 activity. For example, new, innovative construction standards are being implemented in Sochi now and we are already setting new standards in environmental protection.
> 
> “Sochi 2014 is also acting as a catalyst for the development of a barrier-free environment and will change the attitude of our society towards people with a disability. The Games is already a catalyst for pioneering the development of a volunteering culture in Russia. Our country is already experiencing this legacy as a direct result of the Sochi 2014 Volunteer Program”.
> 
> The Commission also received updates on a variety of topics, including venues and infrastructure, product and experience, International Federations and sport, National Olympic Committee and athlete services, media services, the Paralympic Games, marketing and sponsor services, Games operations and services, communications, the environment, culture and education.


http://sochi2014.com/en/sochi-live/news/38901/

*The 5th visit if the IOC Coordination Commission in Sochi



















The 5th visit if the IOC Coordination Commission in Sochi (final press-conference)










Heads of National olympic committies and Sport Ministers of Commonwealth of Independent States, Baltic states and Eastern Europe states Meeteng in Sochi*


----------



## WFInsider

Construction of Olympic Village has began:


----------



## WFInsider

*Red Rocks International Music Festival
Russia, Sochi, Krasnaya Polyana, March 26th 2011*









*http://www.redrocks.ru/*


----------



## WFInsider

PDF-presentation from http://www.tramplin.tv/ :


----------



## masterchivas

LOLOLOLOL the first Renders of the thread look like Nintnedo 64 graphics!! the olympic park looks awesome!!


----------



## WFInsider

WFInsider said:


> *http://www.redrocks.ru/*​


----------



## WFInsider

> *Sochi 2014 focuses on culture as it announces plans for London 2012*
> 
> Sochi 2014 has announced its plans for cultural events in the British capital during the Olympic summer Games in 2012. In partnership with Westminster City Council, the Russian organizers of the next Winter Games will introduce the southern Russian city of Sochi and the surrounding Krasnodar Region through sport and cultural performances at one of London’s best-known landmarks, Marble Arch, opposite Hyde Park and the world-famous Speaker’s Corner.
> 
> Dmitry Chernyshenko, CEO and President of Sochi 2014:
> 
> “The public activities will run under the name of Sochi World and will focus on master-classes and spectacular shows on an ice-rink. The aim will be to present a new feature of the Sochi Games by reflecting the many different aspects of Russian culture across all its regions.”
> 
> While there will be a significant emphasis on culture, the ice-rink will highlight sporting performance: Russian figure-skating stars will give master classes on figure–skating for young British skaters. In addition, British figure-skaters will be invited to participate in the Sochi World ice-shows.
> 
> Alongside the ice-rink arena, boasting the stunning backdrop of the Marble Arch monument itself, Sochi World will include an interactive visitor experience and a hospitality pavilion, housed in custom-designed structures which will reflect the prestige of the Marble Arch site.
> 
> The Sochi World concept has received the support of LOCOG. Careful consideration has been given to all areas of the Sochi World concept, including the environment. Sochi 2014 has worked closely with Westminster City Council and planning approval for the concept is expected in the nearest future.
> 
> Sochi World will have its own English and Russian language website with a direct link to the official Sochi 2014 web-site.
> 
> Dmitry Chernyshenko said: “We are delighted to have this opportunity to share the best of Russian culture with the rest of the world. We are grateful to Westminster City Council, with whom we will be developing further programmes of social engagement for children at Sochi World and a long-lasting legacy, and to LOCOG for their support in helping us to realise our goal.”


http://www.aroundtherings.com/articles/view.aspx?id=36771


----------



## WFInsider

^^

"Sochi World" during London-2012 Games (images from news report):


----------



## RobH

Looks cool:










What did Vancouver do in Beijing, Torino in Athens etc?


----------



## WFInsider

*Presentation of "Sochi-Park":*

21742332


----------



## WFInsider

*One in four Russian citizens could own Sochi 2014 Olympic coins*


----------



## WFInsider

*Irina Slutskaya* - new Sochi-2014 Ambassador


----------



## Nneznajka




----------



## WFInsider

23363622


----------



## Jim856796

Can Rio de Janeiro have almost the same amount of construction projects that Sochi has for their hosting of the 2016 Summer Olympic Games?


----------



## hiroamorim

Jim856796 said:


> Can Rio de Janeiro have almost the same amount of construction projects that Sochi has for their hosting of the 2016 Summer Olympic Games?




Here you can see it


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

WFInsider said:


> 1000 days to Sochi-2014!


Hm, sorry. 14 May is this day.








> May, 14 is a date, when 1000 days left till the XXII Olympic Winter Games, which are going to be in Sochi, Russia. The 1000-days mark is traditionally celebrated by the Olympics capitals of the world. This date is the one more reason for some pre-Olympics events and figuring-out the subtotal.


----------



## WFInsider

> *Russia celebrates 1000 day before Sochi 2014*
> 
> One thousand days are left before the 2014 Winter Olympics kick off in Sochi, with various events being held across the country to mark the big countdown.
> 
> There are still three years until the Games open in the Russian resort on the Black Sea, but the organizers already have some records to report.
> 
> The Olympic construction is going ahead of schedule, with all the venues to be fully tested in 2013 – a year before the start of the Games, which has never happened before.
> 
> Another record is the sum of US$6.5 million to be spent on the preparations for the Olympics, with 60 per cent of the money coming from private investors.
> 
> There is also the special 1,000 Olympic Lessons program, according to which Sochi 2014 ambassadors visit schools all around Russia to speak about the Olympic movement and encourage students to become volunteers.
> 
> “I’ve taken lots of emotion with me from this lesson. It was absolutely breathtaking. And now I really want to be a volunteer for the Olympic Games in Sochi in 2014,” Sasha Komkov, a tenth grader at the Pushkin Lyceum, said after the lesson.
> 
> Olympic champ in speed skating in 2006 and also State Duma deputy, Svetlana Zhurova, spoke to RT about Russian medal hopes for the Games.
> 
> “For Russia it’s very important how many medals we’ll get at the Olympic Games. The opinion is that if our hockey players don’t win then it’s not a good Olympics. For sure, we’re waiting for gold medals in figure skating. I am happy the World Championship was held in Russia in Moscow, several weeks ago. It was good. I say ‘good’ because of a nice new generation of figure skaters, who have good prospects in the future,” she said.
> 
> “I hope my sport will also bring medals. There are 12 medals up for grabs and I hope we’ll get some of them. There also have to be medals in biathlon and cross-country skiing. Those are the traditional sports for Russia. For the first time in Russian history we are organizing such a huge competition in those sports,” Zhurova added.


http://rt.com/sport/russia-1000-days-sochi/


> *Sochi on track for 2014 Winter Olympics with 1,000 days to go*
> 
> With 1,000 days left until the 2014 Winter Olympics, officials in Russia's resort city of Sochi are working round the clock and pulling out all the stops to wow competitors and spectators alike.
> 
> People are celebrating the 1,000 day countdown all across Russia. In Moscow, inline skaters gathered at one of the biggest parks, flying the flag of Sochi 2014. In the southern city of Pyatigorsk, the flag was planted at the top of one of the highest mountains.
> 
> Two musical performances are planned to be held in Moscow and in Sochi on Saturday evening.
> 
> A lot of construction has already been done in Sochi and much is still underway. New road networks, train networks and hotels are to be built as thousands of people from all over the world are expected to visit Sochi to watch the Games.
> 
> With most of the construction entering its final stages, the site looks set to be crossing the finish line right on time.
> 
> The Russian Riviera is basking in the developments that the country's most anticipated sporting event has brought with it.
> 
> A miracle in the making – the construction of Sochi's Bolshoi Ice Palace is entering its final stage.
> 
> It took less than two years to erect the giant structure. Like most of the venues in Sochi, it is being built on schedule.
> 
> "All facilities here, except maybe for the main Olympic stadium will have to be completed by 2012, so that they can be used during test competitions, says Aleksandr Gornostayev, Olimpstroy Corporation Vice President.
> 
> A massive construction effort was launched in 2007, when Sochi won the Olympic bid.
> 
> The Olympic construction sites now consume more than half the region’s cement supplies – over 35,000 tons. More than 8,500 workers are taking part in the project, 300 of them are foreigners.
> 
> As well as the stadiums and ice rinks, they are building roads, tunnels, and bridges.
> 
> Together with new schools and hospitals, they will leave a lasting legacy for the subtropical Black Sea resort.
> 
> So there is great excitement and high hopes in the Southern Russian city resting on the big event.
> 
> "You can see the preparations. New roads are being built, the streets are cleaner,” says one lady from Sochi.
> 
> "More tourists will come. The Olympics will bring festive mood into town," adds another local.
> 
> "I think the medals will be ours, and Russia's team will perform better at home," another man hopes.
> 
> A polar bear, a hare and snow leopard have been recently picked as the Olympic mascots. In less than three years time, this dream team will greet the athletes and visitors of the 2014 Sochi Winter Games.
> 
> One of the greatest sporting spectacles on the planet is now just 1,000 days away. But if the Sochi Olympic vision is going to be as grand as Russia imagines, every minute will count towards completing the mammoth construction effort, on time and within budget.


http://rt.com/news/sochi-2014-winter-days/


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

> *IOC project review: Sochi progressing towards successful Games*
> 
> The first International Olympic Committee (IOC) Project Review of 2011 has come to an end in Sochi. Meetings and presentations around the key areas of Games organization were held within the framework of this visit. During these meetings the IOC delegation underlined the achievements of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee in Games planning and the creation of the Games management team, observing that «Sochi is making good progress towards hosting successful Games».
> 
> Jean-Claude Killy, Chairman of the IOC Coordination Commission for Sochi 2014, Gilbert Felli, the IOC’s Olympic Games Executive Director, Dmitry Kozak, RF Vice-Premier, and Dmitry Chernyshenko, President of the Organizing Committee “Sochi 2014”, participated in the visit.
> 
> The IOC representatives listened to reports covering all the key areas of the Organizing Committee’s activities, i.e. workforce recruitment and training, competition and non-competition venue construction, specific aspects of Olympic Park operations, athletes’ and stakeholder accommodation, the Games transport model, and many other subjects all of which will leave the athletes and the Games-time visitors with a positive impression of this unique festival of sports.
> 
> The IOC delegation also noted the Organizing Committee’s achievements in building the Games management team, which includes the involvement of both national and international experts. The significant progress of the Organizing Committee was emphasized by the IOC, and they were particularly impressed with the good level of pre-Games operational planning, which is allowing the Olympic project to be developed to the highest standards.
> 
> During the meeting, the environment and sustainability was also examined. The IOC heard updates on how Sochi 2014 is approaching different environmental issues and how the work was being undertaken. The Sochi Games will no doubt leave a positive legacy to Russia in this domain, with some initiatives being undertaken in the country for the first time.
> 
> Chairman of IOC Coordination Commission Jean-Claude Killy said:
> 
> “Once again, we’ve seen great progress during our visit to Sochi. The operational planning for the Games is reaching a new level of detail and we can see that the experienced team in front of us has truly understood the needs and demands of running an Olympic Games at the highest level. Sochi 2014 is starting to bring its Games vision to life and we can feel in the city that Olympic fever is really growing.”
> 
> The IOC team also admired Russia’s efficiency in organizing the «1,000 days to go» event. This celebration across the country united millions of people participating in ecological, educational, cultural and sporting events entitled “1,000 good deels marathon”. The events were held in 55 Russian cities by 26 Volunteer centers and 18 “Sochi 2014” partner companies. Gilbert Felli, Olympic Games Executive Director, said:
> 
> “Congratulations to Sochi 2014 for the numerous 1000 days to go initiatives. It was fantastic to see the whole of Russia get involved! I congratulate them for all of the work that has been done in preparation for the Games and the work to promote the Olympic movement.”
> 
> Dmitry Chernyshenko, President of the Organizing Committee “Sochi 2014”, summed up:
> 
> «Sochi today is the biggest construction site in Europe but “Sochi 2014” is much more than a construction project. It is an event that is inspiring millions of Russians and is uniting the nation. The scores of events that were held on May 14 all over the country, within the framework of «1,000 days to go», proved that to us all. We still have a lot of challenges ahead of us; but I am convinced that the advice and assistance of IOC colleagues will help us to overcome these challenges».


http://sochi2014.com/en/sochi-live/news/40219/


----------



## Marsupalami

Looks fantastic - Sochi will surprise many many people!


----------



## WFInsider

5680 parts of the facade:


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

*http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/*

*Большая ледовая арена*


















































































*Ледовый дворец спорта для фигурного катания*








































































































































*Малая ледовая арена*


























































































































































*Ледовая арена для керлинга*





































*Крытый конькобежный центр*


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Nneznajka

*HD satellite image !!!* 

*30.06.2011 *
http://worldview.ru/Satellite/WV-2_Sochi_2.jpg


----------



## novek

Nneznajka said:


> *HD satellite image !!!*
> 
> *30.06.2011 *
> http://worldview.ru/Satellite/WV-2_Sochi_2.jpg


30.06.2011 ? :nuts: Photo from the future?


----------



## coth

30.05.2011
http://sovzond.ru/about/news/186697.html


----------



## WFInsider

*Rosa Khutor*


----------



## РВСН

Cross-Country Ski and Biathlon Center


----------



## WFInsider

Project of Sochi Grand Prix in Olympic Park:


----------



## sampras

^^ interesting - loads of right angle bends, but no chicane.


----------



## Aaron W

Is this a map of the rail system that's being constructed? Any photos of its construction?


----------



## РВСН

Aaron W said:


> Is this a map of the rail system that's being constructed? Any photos of its construction?


 
About the Project Combined (rail and motor) road from Adler to the mountain resort Alpika-Service nearly 48.2 km long will be not only the main passenger artery of 2014 Olympic Games, but will also improve regional infrastructure due to connection to M-27 federal road through traffic interchanges.

The new Adler – Krasnaya Polyana road is laid mainly on the left bank of Mzymta River. Designers considered all features of natural landscape and traced railway and traffic in parallel to each other. Twelve tunnels with the total length of 33 km and 46 bridges will be built here. This solution allows nearly streamlined connection between Adler and Alpica-Service terminal station.






http://www.skmost2014.com/opisanie


----------



## РВСН

^^




















http://www.skmost2014.com/panoramas/tunnel-complex3/


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

24793085


----------



## ultEmate

*July*

*Ice palace for figure skating*



























































































*Olympic stadium*
































































*Small Ice Palace*




























*Big Ice Palace*










*Arena for curling*










*Skating center*


----------



## WFInsider

*"Gorky-Gorod", July 2011:*

26463711


----------



## SkyCA

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## Jim856796

With all these construction projects, whether they are related to the Olympics or not, Sochi is being turned into a construction warzone. There's gonna be a huge budget for the 2014 Winter Olympics.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Big Cat

Amazing developments!


----------



## GoR_Vrn

*30.07.2011*

via http://bednenkiy.livejournal.com/27911.html


----------



## WFInsider

*Ski Jumping Center*




























*Sochi Curling Center*




























*Maly Ice Palace*


















































































*Figure Skating and Short-Track Center*














































*Speed Skating Center*























































*Bolshoy Ice Palace*



















*Central Stadium*



















*Cross-Country Ski and Biathlon Center*










*Russian National Sliding Centre*


----------



## WFInsider

*Figure Skating and Short-Track Center*




























*Central Stadium*










*Maly Ice Palace*























































*Bolshoy Ice Palace*




































































































*Sochi Curling Center*





































*Speed Skating Center*
































































*Olympic Park*


----------



## Lord David

Jim856796 said:


> With all these construction projects, whether they are related to the Olympics or not, Sochi is being turned into a construction warzone. There's gonna be a huge budget for the 2014 Winter Olympics.


What budget? There is no budget!  Well there is "one" on paper, but that's just to appease them figure folk like accountants and such.

Interesting developments for sure. Anyone remember back in the ole bid stage of 2007 when their Applicant file proposed practically everything but the kitchen sink just to make it through to the Candidate stage? Where the venues were not in a supposed Olympic Park as it is now, but dotted along the coast?

Seems like the whole Olympic Park thing sure paid off. Lucky Sochi had limited competition (or to put it more better, some much weaker bids behind it from other cities), otherwise they probably wouldn't have even made it to the Candidate stage.

It's also interesting to note that Sochi would probably have spent more on their Olympics than London has in theirs even though the Winter Olympics are supposedly cheaper to organize.


----------



## WFInsider

Click to enlarge:















http://archnest.com/mainpage/blog/4112/




























http://archnest.com/mainpage/blog/4184/


----------



## WFInsider

http://campl.us/user/0000137


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

*Bolshoi Ice Palace





































Central Stadium




























Figure Skating and Short-Track Center
































































Speed Skating Arena














































Maly Ice Palace



















Main Media Center










Sea Port Terminal

















*


----------



## guy4versa4

congratulation sochi,,its better then london.!


----------



## WFInsider

*«Bolshoy» Ice Dome*









































































*«Iceberg» Skating Palace*




























*«Rosa Khutor» Alpine Center*

















































































































































*«RusSki Gorki» Jumping Center*


----------



## Леонид

wowwww i love the updates!! Sochi is flying at the speed of sound ...


----------



## Lord David

^^ Well it would be nicer if they flew at the speed of light or "warp speed" but it's probably best they not speed things too much on account of potentially inadequate construction in the end.


----------



## Knitemplar

Can people please post at least 100 images per post? It only takes like 2 hours for this page to open up? That's way too fast, man!! hno:


----------



## zapor1

It loads for me immediately lol.


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi-2014 patchwork quilt:


----------



## WFInsider

*«Bolshoy» Ice Dome


























































































































































«Iceberg» Skating Palace



















«Shayba» Arena





































«Ice Cube» Curling Center


















































































Olympic Park



































*


----------



## Jim856796

What happened to that Sochi Light Metro project that was supposed to be completed for the olympics? Has it been placed on hold?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Jim856796 said:


> What happened to that Sochi Light Metro project that was supposed to be completed for the olympics? Has it been placed on hold?


It was replaced with Aeroexpress train: Airport - Rail Terminal - Krasnaya Polyana ski resort.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Will the Aeroexpress trains follow the planned route of the Metro line(s) or a completely different route?


----------



## РВСН

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Will the Aeroexpress trains follow the planned route of the Metro line(s) or a completely different route?





http://www.skmost2014.com/opisanie


----------



## WFInsider

*October 2010










November 2010










April 2011










May 2011










August 2011










September 2011










October 2011








*


----------



## WFInsider

*Sochi, Krasnaya Polyana*


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi Formula-1 Track:





































http://www.omega2014.ru/projects/formula1/


----------



## WFInsider

*«Laura» Cross-country Ski & Biathlon Center


















































































Mountain Village








































































































































«RusSki Gorki» Jumping Center*


----------



## Jim856796

^^Obviously, you believed that the Bolshoi Ice Palace and the National Grand Theatre look similar to each other?


----------



## Knitemplar

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Obviously, you believed that the Bolshoi Ice Palace and the National Grand Theatre look similar to each other?


uhmmmm...



















The National Grand Theatre of Beijing!!

*And you don't?* hno: What kind of visually-handicapped program are you using? Return it...it's defective.


----------



## coth

sure you got problem with your eyesight. you need to visit oculist.

it's entirely different


----------



## Knitemplar

*It's the same.* It's 3/4ths of an EGG!! Of all the shapes out there, both would pick an egg? DUH!!!


----------



## coth

if it's only about eggs, then beijing egg wasn't first. then beijing egg is also copycat.


----------



## Knitemplar

But these two are on the SAME SCALE and of a truly similar design and even the texture of the skin. Y r you so ashamed to be called a copycat? *It's true, isn't it?? *


----------



## Jim856796

I do not have problems with my eyesight. I feel offended now by the comments you two made, so please apologize.


----------



## coth

Knitemplar said:


> But these two are on the SAME SCALE and of a truly similar design and even the texture of the skin. Y r you so ashamed to be called a copycat? *It's true, isn't it?? *


It's like brits saying Foster's Russia Tower was a copycat of LBT forgetting about Transamerica Pyramid and many other pyramid-like buildings.

There has been tones of buildings in that shape before.

Cladding is different.


----------



## Knitemplar

coth said:


> It's like brits saying Foster's Russia Tower was a copycat of LBT forgetting about Transamerica Pyramid and many other pyramid-like buildings.
> 
> There has been tones of buildings in that shape before.
> 
> Cladding is different.



It is. But towers are towers. I mean if you don't have space, where else do you build but up -- so there's something NOT very original with that. But how many buildings of that size pop up within 5 years of each other -- and AGAIN of the same size? 

But LBT was a copy of the Transamerica pyramid--but at least those were separated by a couple of decades. 

What are the OTHER buildings of the SAME UNIQUE SHAPE, SIZE and SCOPE that appear so SINGULARLY like each other as these two? Not everybody can build this shape because it is VERY expensive. Also, I would not be surprised if they had the same architect.


----------



## coth

In case you didn't notice - it's not just a building. It's stadium. That's why it's horizontal, not vertical.


Pretty much a lot. More than 2.

Here is Dinamo sport complex in Moscow built 7 years ago.


----------



## Knitemplar

coth said:


> In case you didn't notice - it's not just a building. It's stadium. That's why it's horizontal, not vertical.
> 
> 
> Pretty much a lot. More than 2.
> 
> Here is Dinamo sport complex in Moscow built 7 years ago.


Uhmmmm...that is SOOOOOOOOO FARRRRRRRRRRR from the other two. And that's more circular...NOT oval...so, it's more in the UFO/hubcap-school of design...*NOT at all egg-like.*


----------



## coth

yet it still it's similar. and shows well where ice palace design comes from.


----------



## Knitemplar

coth said:


> yet it still it's similar. and shows well where ice palace design comes from.


Nope. You can't fool me. I saw the Beijing National Theatre first...and that's where the Ice Palace got its inspiration.


----------



## coth

Knitemplar said:


> Nope. You can't fool me. I saw the Beijing National Theatre first...and that's where the Ice Palace got its inspiration.


Then open your eyes wider. It wasn't first building of that shape and not the last. Google will help you.


----------



## Knitemplar

coth said:


> Then open your eyes wider. It wasn't first building of that shape and not the last. Google will help you.


I don't have to. Where does it say I am required to look beyond those two? Why should I cast a wider net? WIll you pay me to? 

No, in view of the availalbe evidence, Sochi's Bolshoi Ice Palace is a DIRECT RIP-OFF of China's National Theatre. _ Finis._


----------



## coth

You do. Because its concept is head with hat on it. The only similarity is geometric figure they both based on.

No longer feeding the troll.


----------



## Knitemplar

coth said:


> You do. Because its concept is head with hat on it. The only similarity is geometric figure they both based on.


ANd how many of them are that shape??

And you result to name-calling just because I called a spade a spade.

And what is that rendering? U can't even post what that is. Is it just a rendering or just a reality?

ALright, so Sochi's a Faberge egg. Satisfied?


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi 2014 Merchandise:


----------



## WFInsider

*«Fisht» Olympic Stadium








































































































































«Bolshoy» Ice Dome






















































































































«Iceberg» Skating Palace













































































































«Shayba» Arena






















































































































«Olympic Oval» Skating Center











































































































*


----------



## WFInsider

*http://www.sc-os.ru/common/upload/02-12-2011.swf*


----------



## YaWW

Knitemplar said:


> ANd how many of them are that shape??
> 
> And you result to name-calling just because I called a spade a spade.
> 
> And what is that rendering? U can't even post what that is. Is it just a rendering or just a reality?
> 
> ALright, so Sochi's a Faberge egg. Satisfied?


I am so glad this forum got a clown, hysteric and obsessed with accusations. What would one expect from the person who doesn't get the point that to fit several thousand people under one roof in an auditorium type building one would most likely build something spheroid, smooth and incrusted with glass.
Oh, I am sorry, did I make you feel uncomfortable?


----------



## Knitemplar

YaWW said:


> I am so glad this forum got a clown, hysteric and obsessed with accusations. What would one expect from the person who doesn't get the point that to fit several thousand people under one roof in an auditorium type building one would most likely build something spheroid, smooth and incrusted with glass.
> 
> Oh, I am sorry, did I make you feel uncomfortable?


Not at all. In fact, you strike me as an even more IDIOTIC character than you purport me to be. 

It's funny that cathedral builders over the centuries did not pick up on one your one bit of non-wisdom of "_...fit(ting) several thousand people under one roof in an auditorium type building one would most likely build something spheroid, smooth and incrusted with glass."_ :nuts: 

Obviously, someone didn't tell the Crystal Cathedral in California that they had to build theirs "spheroid, smooth and incrusted with glass" as you had so dim-wittedly opined.


----------



## YaWW

Knitemplar said:


> Not at all. In fact, you strike me as an even more IDIOTIC character than you purport me to be.
> 
> It's funny that cathedral builders over the centuries did not pick up on one your one bit of non-wisdom of "_...fit(ting) several thousand people under one roof in an auditorium type building one would most likely build something spheroid, smooth and incrusted with glass."_ :nuts:
> 
> Obviously, someone didn't tell the Crystal Cathedral in California that they had to build theirs "spheroid, smooth and incrusted with glass" as you had so dim-wittedly opined.


Spheroid is most economic shape, requires less material, easier to maintain. I mean, if the idiot wants to get attention, he gets it, trying to look smarter. Let's build cathedrals for stadiums.
And don't bother. People here already understood your point, you wanna be right no matter what, you obviously don't like the whole Sochi 2014 thing, so you would use every single argument. Well, no one can make you change your mind. Just remember, you already compromised your status of a dignified calm logically reasoning person after hysterical b*tching, and of course, many people here aren't ashamed to be communists or whatever you hate the most. Monsieur, get lost, s'il vous plait.


----------



## Knitemplar

YaWW said:


> Spheroid is most economic shape, requires less material, easier to maintain. I mean, if the idiot wants to get attention, he gets it, trying to look smarter. Let's build cathedrals for stadiums.
> And don't bother. People here already understood your point, you wanna be right no matter what, you obviously don't like the whole Sochi 2014 thing, so you would use every single argument. Well, no one can make you change your mind. Just remember, you already compromised your status of a dignified calm logically reasoning person after hysterical b*tching, and of course, many people here aren't ashamed to be communists or whatever you hate the most. Monsieur, get lost, s'il vous plait.


No, sorry. Am gonna be here to dog ya!! :baeh3:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Olympic Oval" Skating Center*









































































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/news/index.php?id_20=2045


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## gabo79

this is awesome 
__________________


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Figure Skating and Short-Track Center:*





































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/news/index.php?id_20=2058


----------



## bgdrewsif

zapor1 said:


> It loads for me immediately lol.


Likewise the same for me... total page with pictures and all was perhaps 1-2 seconds to load... what is he on, 56k dial-up? :lol: It's not 1996 anymore....!


----------



## WFInsider

Awesome video about Biathlon Complex, Mountain Village and other objects:


----------



## WFInsider

*Olympic Park*























































*«Fisht» Olympic Stadium*














































*«Bolshoy» Ice Dome *



















*«Iceberg» Skating Palace *



















*«Shayba» Arena *














































*«Olympic Oval» Skating Center*





































*«Ice Cube» Curling Center*




























*Sliding Center «Sanki»*


























































































































































*«Laura» Cross-country Ski & Biathlon Center*




























*«RusSki Gorki» Jumping Center*














































*Mountain Village*


----------



## WFInsider

*«Shayba» Arena*


----------



## WFInsider

*New skiing season 2011-2012 is opened*


----------



## WFInsider

*Coastal venues overview (Sochi 2014 Olympic Park)*




























*"Fisht" Olympic Stadium*



















*"Bolshoi Ice" Dome*










*"Iceberg" Skating Palace*










*"Shayba" arena*










*Endurance Village*


----------



## WFInsider

*"Fisht" Olympic Stadium*



















*"Bolshoi Ice" Dome*


















































































*"Shayba" Arena*



















*"Olympic Oval" Skating Center*




























*"Ice Cube" Curling Center*










*"Sanki" Sliding Center*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*«Laura» Cross-country Ski & Biathlon Center*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Mountain Village*


----------



## michał_

WFInsider said:


> *Coastal venues overview (Sochi 2014 Olympic Park)*


Maybe that's just me (and it may be too early for that...), but the whole olympic village seems chaotic in terms of aesthetics. If alone, each of the venues would be really nice. But together they don't seem to go well as a whole, each from a different story.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Roza Khutor" Alpine Center*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522430/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522431/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522429/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522428/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522427/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522426/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522432/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522433/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522434/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522442/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522444/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522445/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522446/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pollluks/view/522447/


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Roza Khutor" Alpine Center*

















































































































































Photos by MrTwisterKRR


----------



## master_klon

Thanks for always keeping us up to date. I wish New Zealand had some quality ski slopes like Sochi.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

> *Sochi 2014 Olympics to be the first Winter Games broadcast in 3D*
> 
> On Wednesday, Sochi hosted the first Intenational Meeting of Broadcasters of the Olympic Games that was attended by about 100 people from SKY ITALIA, ATV (Austria), ORF (Austria), ARD/ZDF (Germany), FT2/FT3 (France), NBC Olympics (USA), Japanese Consortium and other broadcasters.
> 
> The meeting will help major international broadcasters prepare to bring the Games to the world.
> 
> Dmitry Kozak, Deputy Prime Minister of the Russian Federation said "the broadcasters are true members of the Olympic movement as the Games bring together an audience that is one of the largest in the world.
> 
> "Long ago the Games ceased to be only a spectator sports celebration and became also a massive television event."
> 
> In his remarks to the attendees, Sochi 2014 Chief Dmitry Chernyshenko said "More people will be able to access the Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games in 2014 than at any other Games.
> 
> "There will be dozens more cultural events, and a state-of-the-art stadium designed specifically for spectacular ceremonies.
> 
> "The greater participation of New media is another factor behind the increase. This will be a defining characteristic of Sochi 2014 as we work toward staging the most innovative Winter Games ever.
> 
> "Sochi 2014 will be the first Winter Games broadcast in 3D; we are already working very closely with our colleagues at Panasonic to ensure optimum technical delivery."
> 
> Two meetings for international broadcasters are scheduled - the second will occur near the beginning of 2013. The Games will begin February 7, 2014.


http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/future_olympic_games/1216136072.html


----------



## WFInsider

http://sochi360.ru/?p=1725


----------



## iamawesomezero

Thanks for the vivid summary


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

*Roza khutor Alpine Ski Resort










"X-treme" Snowboard Park & Freestyle Centre



















Russian Alpine Ski Cup 2012 in Sochi









































































Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee Gives Olympic Start To Mass Volunteer’s Recruitment For The Games 2014












































*


----------



## WFInsider

*«Laura» Cross-country Ski & Biathlon Center*


----------



## WFInsider

And today is February 7th, 2 years until Olympic Games.


----------



## WFInsider

*"Laura" Cross-country Ski and Biathlon center
































































The first official biathlon competition — women’s sprint of the Russian cup





































Endurance Village



















"Rosa Khutor" Alpine Ski


























*


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

TV-translation of "FIS Alpine Ski World Cup Sochi 2012":


----------



## WFInsider

*"Bolshoy" Ice Dome has been filled with the sounds of the Year of Music*




























*FIS ALPINE SKI WORLD CUP*


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## RobH

Not sure this is available outside the UK, but a great and fairly lengthly report on Sochi this weekend on _Ski Sunday_:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ckvdp/Ski_Sunday_2012_19_02_2012/?t=25m22s


----------



## Murman

RobH said:


> Not sure this is available outside the UK, but a great and fairly lengthly report on Sochi this weekend on _Ski Sunday_:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01ckvdp/Ski_Sunday_2012_19_02_2012/?t=25m22s


Unfortunately it's only for UK


----------



## WFInsider

*First part of Sochi-2014 official collection:

http://sochi2014.bosco.ru/catalog.html

*






















































and many more.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## AlekseyVT

*March 17, 2012. New chairlifts at the sport complex "Mountain Carousel":*











*Freeriding:*













http://www.funsochi.ru/blogs/funsochi/2012/freeride-na-gornoi-karuseli#comment-10180


----------



## WFInsider

*Sochi 2014 Licensed Goods to Go on Large-scaled Sale throughout Russia




































































































Sochi, Krasnaya Polyana




























"Rosa Khutor" Alpine Ski



















"Laura" Cross-country Ski and Biathlon center





































Endurance Village










"Sanki" Sliding Center

















*


----------



## Murman

*Ice skating center*


----------



## Murman

*Bolshoi Ice Palace*













































*Kerling arena*


----------



## Murman

*Biathlon stadium*





































*Mountain olympic village*


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi-2014 online shop is updated:























































*http://shop.sochi2014.com/en*


----------



## WFInsider

*"X-treme" Freestyle center





































"Bolshoi Ice" Dome





































"Iceberg" Skating Palace










"Ice Cube" Curling Center








*


----------



## WFInsider

*Olympic Park. March 2012.*


----------



## ultEmate

*Bolshoy Ice Dome*






















































































































*Fisht Olympic Stadium*





































*Iceberg Skating Palace*


----------



## ultEmate

*Shayba Arena*
































































*Ice Cube Curling Center*


















































































*Olympic park*


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Murman

«Shayba» Arena[/B]


----------



## Murman

«Ice Cube» Curling Center


----------



## Murman

*«Bolshoy» Ice Dome*


----------



## Murman

*«Adler-Arena» Skating Center*


----------



## Murman

*Fisht stadium*


----------



## Murman

*«Iceberg» Skating Palace*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 12, 2012. The first testing of Olympic ice at the «Iceberg» Skating Palace* 























































*Tatyana Navka - Russian ice dancer who is the 2006 Olympic Champion, two-time World champion (2004–2005), three-time Grand Prix Final champion (2003–2005), and three-time European champion (2004–2006):*









Source


----------



## Knitemplar

So, have they decided on a final design for the roof of the main stadium which will host the Opening & Closing Ceremonies?


----------



## isaidso

It's about time the winter Olympics came to Russia. I'm looking forward to this one more than London 2012.


----------



## Nneznajka

ultEmate said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


...


----------



## Van der Rohe

Incredible development, congrats from Poland!


----------



## AlekseyVT

*«Olympic Oval» Skating Center*
































































Olympdep


----------



## TEBC

Sochi is the same as Beijing was for the SOG!! Amazing venues never seen before


----------



## AlekseyVT

TEBC said:


> Sochi is the same as Beijing was for the SOG!! Amazing venues never seen before


Well, I doubt very much that before Summer Olympic Games 2008 there were many people in the world who didn't knew - what is Beijing and where it located


----------



## exxes




----------



## ultEmate

Great aerial pano. 4.6МБ (9213x1929)
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/484155/7390751/original.jpg

And more pics.
http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3735172.html


----------



## ultEmate




----------



## WesTexas

Im not going to lie, This is not how I picture Russia. I'm blown away!


----------



## MrMaho

Sochi looks nice


----------



## Darloeye

Yeah its looking great


----------



## bananapotato

sochi did a great job,they should keep this idea for SOG2024,if people ask me about what sochi preparation so far,i will say,they 1000% ready!.. totally mind blowing,jaw dropping and hair raising!


----------



## WFInsider

*http://russiasochipark.com/*​


> *Sochi 2014 ice rink to appear at London 2012 in Kensington Gardens*
> 
> The much-anticipated Sochi 2014 ice rink will appear at the London 2012 Olympics in Kensington Gardens after plans for *Russia.Sochi.Park* were finally confirmed today.
> 
> Fears were growing that the planned temporary ice rink would not appear at all after the original proposal from Sochi 2014 to base the structure at Marble Arch was rejected by Westminster City Council following objections from several groups including Transport for London (TfL), who warned it could create major traffic problems.
> 
> But the final plans released today by Sochi 2014 and the Russian Olympic Committee (ROC) show that the ice rink will be in place at Russia.Sochi.Park from July 26 to August 12, in what will be the biggest Russian event ever to be held in the United Kingdom.
> 
> "We are delighted to be bringing Sochi to London and offering the world a flavour of what can be expected at the next Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games," said Sochi 2014 President and chief executive Dmitry Chernyshenko, who confirmed to insidethegames earlier this year that the ice rink would appear at London 2012 despite the setbacks.
> 
> Russia.Sochi.Park comprises two sites at Kensington Gardens which are Russia.Park and Sochi.Park.
> 
> The ice rink, which is expected to attract around 8,000 people a day during the Olympics, will be situated in front of the famous Albert Memorial in the 6,000-square metre Sochi.Park.
> 
> The plan is for Sochi.Park to be a winter wonderland in the middle of the London summer, providing a high-tech visitor experience that takes guests through Russia to Sochi, using innovative interactive digital experiences including a 4D chairlift ride up the Krasnodar Mountains.
> 
> The ice arena will also host the biggest ice spectacular ever to be staged outside Russia as 'Sochi – Small Stories of a Big City' takes place starring Russian ice skating greats such Olympic champion Tatiana Navka.
> 
> Meanwhile, Russia.Park will be a summer festival-style fun park, spread over 10,000sq m in Perks Field.
> 
> It will be packed with Russian culture, cuisine and sport, including cameos by some of Russia's leading Olympians and performances by folk artists from all over Russia.
> 
> "The world is fascinated by Russia, and Russia.Sochi.Park offers an opportunity to really experience all the sights, tastes, sounds and people of Russia," said the ROC President Alexander Zhukov.
> 
> London 2012 chief executive Paul Deighton also expressed his delight in seeing the final plans for Kensington Gardens this summer.
> 
> "I warmly welcome the Russian Olympic Committee to London, and look forward to Russia.Sochi.Park in London this summer," he said.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...o-appear-at-london-2012-in-kensington-gardens


----------



## 970467

http://www.sc-os.ru/en/press/pano/


Here are some 360° panoramas.


----------



## archilover

:applause::applause:wow,amazing venua!well done sochi!


----------



## 970467

Are there any plans of the Olympic torch tower or is it like always top secret?

http://www.sc-os.ru/en/press/tour/
Interactiv tour


----------



## gabo79

Sochi looks nice


----------



## ultEmate

«Bolshoy» Ice Dome








































































































































«Iceberg» Skating Palace
































































«Ice Cube» Curling Center


















































































Olympic Park


----------



## George_D

The Federation Cup in figure skating at the "Iceberg" Skating Palace.


----------



## Knitemplar

is that going to be the venue for all the Figure Skating events as well?


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## AlekseyVT

Knitemplar said:


> is that going to be the venue for all the Figure Skating events as well?


Of course.


----------



## George_D

Figure Skating and Short truck speed skating also


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russian National Sliding Centre*























































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/#sport_objects/sanno-bobsleynaya-trassa


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/#sport_objects/sanno-bobsleynaya-trassa


----------



## isaidso

George_D said:


> http://english.ruvr.ru/2012_10_06/Olympic-Class-from-London-to-Sochi/
> 
> *Russia will have to win 15 gold medals to secure its successful performance at the 2014 Olympic Games in Sochi.
> *


Going from 3 gold medals in Vancouver to 15 gold medals in Sochi will be difficult. That's a lot of pressure to put on a team. 3 golds were abnormally low for Russia, but has much changed since 2010?


----------



## AlekseyVT

isaidso said:


> Going from 3 gold medals in Vancouver to 15 gold medals in Sochi will be difficult. That's a lot of pressure to put on a team.


There is no such pressure as it was in Soviet times. Just ordinary populism from politicians.



isaidso said:


> 3 golds were abnormally low for Russia, but has much changed since 2010?


Judging according to results of last World Championships and World Cups - not very much changes. 3-6 golds are more realistic.


----------



## George_D

Russia can expect golds from:

Figure skating=1-2
Ice Hockey=1
Luge=1-2
Other=0-1

Unfortunately in biathlon and cross country skiing that USSR and Russia dominated in the past, are in drop now


----------



## AlekseyVT

George_D said:


> Russia can expect golds from:
> 
> Figure skating=1-2
> Ice Hockey=1
> Luge=1-2
> Other=0-1
> 
> Unfortunately in biathlon and cross country skiing that USSR and Russia dominated in the past, are in drop now


Well, let's try to guess 
Biathlon = 1-2 (factor of luck is very high in biathlon, but why not?);
Bobsleigh = 0-1 (Germans are strong, but advantage of own track is very significant in this kind of sport);
Cross-Country Skiing = 0-1 (why not?);
Figure Skating = 0-1 (I hope on our young girls);
Ice Hockey = 0-1 (there are at least 7 strong teams in the world);
Luge = 0-1 (see: Bobsleigh);
Others = 0-1.


----------



## No1

Russia have very strong men team in cross country sprint. Good chances for gold like in Vancouver. Maybe have chances for gold in 50km. If classic style dominated on games maybe one more gold but Cologna and Northug dominated on medium range. But OG are in 2014 and have plenty time to change things for everyone.
Biathlon, in Vancouver woman team not have lucky in individual because rain destroy the snow on the track. Now, without Magdalena Neuner Russia team have chances for gold. Men team is problematic but have good athletes like Yevgeny Ustyugov(he won gold in Vancouver) and good young athletes
What is with Yevgeni Plushenko? He had good chances for gold in figure skating.
Ivan Skobrev is very good in speed skating(long distances). . He won gold on World Allround Speed Skating Championships 2011 in Calgary. Sven Kramer is big competitor and incredible athlete but chances exists.
Yekaterina Lobysheva is good in speed skating sprint.
Russia have good parallel snowboard slalom.
Russia have good chances for much golds but Games are 2 years away and nobody knows what will happend there.
In junior competition Russia dominated in many winter sports in couple years ago. So, there is tallent but what will happend for 2 years no body knows.
Americans will come very motivated and prepare. Always when is Games in Russia or China they come very strong to prove themselves.


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi gets IOC progress check
*









Sochi 2014 Olympic Games organizing committee president Dmitry Chernyshenko, left, presents a map of the Olympic Torch relay, in Moscow, Russia, on Sunday, Oct. 7, 2012. The relay for Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics will start on Oct. 7, 2013 and the flame will be taken through 84 cities of Russia and finish in Sochi. Photo: Ivan Sekretarev / AP

SOCHI, Russia -- With the opening of the 2014 Winter Olympics less than 500 days away, IOC officials are back in Russia to check on preparations in Sochi.
The IOC coordination commission began a three-day visit to the Black Sea resort Tuesday to inspect progress in construction, transportation, accommodation and other key areas.
The IOC panel headed by French ski great Jean-Claude Killy last visited Sochi in February.
The IOC says the commission will tour some of the mountain venues, including the national sliding center and ski jump, cross-country and biathlon sites.
The visit comes two days after Sochi organizers announced the route of the Olympic torch relay, the longest in Winter Games history covering 40,000 miles.
A news conference will be held Thursday.


Copyright 2012 by The Associated Press

greenwichtime

ESPN


----------



## AlekseyVT

*«Olympic Oval» Skating Center*


----------



## Carrara

SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Elwin135

Amazing venues. Does anyone know the legacy of the venues? I know the olympic stadium will be use for 2018 World Cup.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Elwin135 said:


> Amazing venues. Does anyone know the legacy of the venues? I know the olympic stadium will be use for 2018 World Cup.


Some arenas/sport complexes will be removed in other cities, some will be using for its intended purpose, some will be reequipped for non-sportive using.


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games taking shape with big winter season ahead
*








©Sochi 2014
11/10/2012
The eighth visit of the International Olympic Committee (IOC) Coordination Commission to Sochi concluded today with Commission Chairman Jean-Claude Killy praising the local organisers of the 2014 Olympic Winter Games for the notable progress they have made in preparations, just weeks before the start of a key test season.
During its three-day visit from 9-11 October, the Commission paid visits to a number of the future Olympic venues, including the sliding centre, ski jump facility, cross country/biathlon area and the coastal cluster. The Commission was pleased to note that most of the venues are either nearing completion or are already in use.

With over 20 Sochi 2014-organised test events scheduled over the course of the winter, the venues and other Games infrastructure are set to receive their greatest assessment to date. Sochi 2014 President Dmitry Chernyshenko highlighted that the lessons learnt during London 2012, as part of the IOC Observer Programme, have also helped his team fine-tune their operational readiness preparations ahead of the Games.

“The venues have come a long way in a relatively short period since our last visit here, and we congratulate Deputy Prime Minister Kozak and Olympstroy for their work,” said Commission Chairman Killy. “We have also been impressed with the advances made in hotel construction and, in particular, transport. It all bodes well for a successful season of test events ahead, as well as for a great legacy left behind for the local population.”

The Commission reviewed all aspects of preparations for the different client groups, including athletes, International Federations, National Olympic Committees, marketing partners, spectators, the Paralympic Games and the media. Having conducted a detailed examination of Sochi 2014’s operational plans, the Commission said it was confident the organisers were firmly on schedule to deliver top-quality Games for all stakeholders in 2014.

President of the Sochi 2014 Organising Committee Dmitry Chernyshenko noted: “We are currently focused on delivering the most robust test event schedule in the history of the Winter Games, with 47 different test events this season alone to check the venues and surrounding infrastructure to ensure we’re 100 per cent prepared.

We are already making great steps, having this month held the Federation Cup figure skating tournament at the Iceberg Skating Palace. Located in the Sochi Olympic Park, the event was the first test in the coastal cluster, and the venue attracted high levels of praise from the athletes competing.”

The Commission congratulated Sochi 2014 on its plans for the Olympic Torch Relay, details of which were announced on 7 October. The ambitious route will pass within an hour of 90 per cent of the Russian population during its record 65,000-kilometre journey, increasing interest in the Games ahead of the Opening Ceremony, which will be held in fewer than 500 days.

Russian Olympic Committee President Alexandr Zhukov also attended the meetings, telling the Commission that every effort was being made to field the strongest possible Russian team at the 2014 Games.

The Sochi organisers outlined the activities of the Cultural Olympiad and educational programme, and detailed their progress on volunteers. So far this year, Sochi 2014 has held 700 cultural events in 130 locations around Russia, with some 900,000 people attending. 2012 is the Year of Music according to the Cultural Olympiad calendar, with the Year of Museums planned for 2013.

The figures presented during Sochi’s volunteer update were no less impressive. Twenty-six volunteer “hubs” located around the country have received almost 120,000 applications so far, including around 4,000 from abroad. In addition, Chairman Killy and the IOC’s Executive Director for the Olympic Games, Gilbert Felli, met with the heads of the volunteer centres in Sochi and thanked them for their hard work.

On the educational front, some 600 teachers, librarians, partner representatives and other volunteers have already taken part in the “Train the Teacher” Olympic educational programme designed to address the challenge of bringing the Sochi 2014 Games to the entire country. Over 1,800 educational events have been held this year alone, and have reached around 10 million people.

IOC


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russian National Sliding Centre*





































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/index.php?id_101=2509


----------



## copa olympic

*Olympic Committee gears up for hottest-ever 2014 Sochi Winter Games
*

Published:14 October, 2012, 14:02

The southern Russian resort city of Sochi will host the Winter Olympics in 16 months, and according to former Olympic ski champ Jean-Claude Killy, it's a safe bet this will be an Olympics for the ages.

In 2014, Sochi will host the first Winter Olympics in the country's history. Sochi used to be a little-known seaside town, but with the massive Olympic preparations, the future of the city itself is under construction.

The benefits and prestige of hosting the Olympics will far outlast the 2014 Winter Games themselves, presenting a unique chance for this region. Every day, more and more people around the world are going to be able to identify Sochi on the map.

“It's very unique,” the 69-year-old Killy told RT. “You have palm trees where the hockey tournament is going to be played. And then just 25 minutes by train, and you have a fabulous ski resort. It's very specific. It's the south of Russia, a very comparable place to say Nice in France, where you can ski in the morning and swim in the afternoon after just one hour car drive. The world will know about it very soon.”

Hosting the Winter Olympics in a southern climate is what makes the Sochi Games so special – and so challenging.
As a three-time Olympic alpine ski champion, and the current the chair of the IOC's Olympic Coordination Commission, Killy is sure winter will arrive as soon as it's needed, despite the fact that this could be the hottest Winter Olympics ever.

“Snow is going to be made whenever it's possible and stored,” he explained. “Today you can store the snow under protection during the summer time. And then use it, for example, for ski jump events. You can use whenever you want or need it. Obviously, that's the lesson from Vancouver we have to learn.”
The Sochi Games will also create some experiences truly unique to Olympic history.

“The Games are going to be the most compact ever,” Killy said. “Most athletes, for example, skiers will go out of the 'Chalet,' put their skis on and go up there. Hockey players will walk to the rink as well as the skaters. Which is incredible! I don't think, we have ever had it before to that extent.”
The Sochi 2014 official slogan was revealed on September 25: 'Hot. Cool. Yours.'

“I think, it's terrific. Absolutely terrific,” Killy said. “It's winter, summer, yours… north, south, snow, ice and yours… I think it's a way to say the rest of the world is welcome to Sochi…‘Yours’ – that's the gift from Russia to the rest of the world.”

And the best present Russia could give the world would be to make their first-ever Winter Olympics into the most memorable Games ever.

RT


----------



## copa olympic

First snow in Sochi mountains


----------



## isaidso

AlekseyVT said:


> There is no such pressure as it was in Soviet times. Just ordinary populism from politicians.
> 
> Judging according to results of last World Championships and World Cups - not very much changes. 3-6 golds are more realistic.


It's a bit of a shock for many people to see Russia out of the top 4-5 countries. The Soviet Union may be gone, but Russia is still a big northern nation. Hopefully, this is just a historic low and Russia will get stronger over the next 2-3 Olympiads.

The venues look terrific!


----------



## AlekseyVT

isaidso said:


> It's a bit of a shock for many people to see Russia out of the top 4-5 countries. The Soviet Union may be gone, but Russia is still a big northern nation. Hopefully, this is just a historic low and Russia will get stronger over the next 2-3 Olympiads.


Unfortunately, it was too predictable. 1990s was a terrible period for Russian sport and whole country in general. Number of sports clubs has decreased dramatically, many coaches have lost their jobs. Before recent times, in Russia there were no any indoor speed skating ovals; modern hills for ski jumping; bobsleigh, luge, and skeleton tracks. As result, in 1990s and early-2000s Russian National Championships were held in Berlin (speed skating) and in Sigulda, Latvia (bobsleigh, luge, and skeleton). Without modern sport facilities, it very difficult to achieve good results at international events.

In addition, Olympic programm significally changed - from 46 events in 1988 to 98 events in 2012. There were added new disciplines and new kinds of sport as Freestyle skiing, Short Track, Snowboarding, Curling, Skeleton. As a rule, the Russians are not among leaders in these new Olympic disciplines. That's why it became very difficult to fight for top positions in Overall Medal Table.

In 1990s we had good generation of Soviet-trained athletes. That's why Russians performed good in our traditional kinds of sport (Biathlon, Cross-Country Skiing, Figure Skating and partially in Speed Skating). In general, all our post-Soviet Olympic victories were achieved only in these four kinds of sport. But when this generation retired from sport, we couldn't find full replacement for them due to problems in turbulent 1990s.

Thanks to great Putin's times, the situation began to improve. Apart of Sochi, there were built many modern sport facilities in Russia. However, modern sport facilities and stable funding are not a panacea for all problems. Preparation of future Olympic champions is a long and laborious process that will take at least one decade. That's why it is pointless to expect immediate results in Sochi.


----------



## ultEmate




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic

Krasnaya Polyana

19 October 2012


----------



## isaidso

AlekseyVT said:


> Unfortunately, it was too predictable. 1990s was a terrible period for Russian sport and whole country in general. Number of sports clubs has decreased dramatically, many coaches have lost their jobs. Before recent times, in Russia there were no any indoor speed skating ovals; modern hills for ski jumping; bobsleigh, luge, and skeleton tracks. As result, in 1990s and early-2000s Russian National Championships were held in Berlin (speed skating) and in Sigulda, Latvia (bobsleigh, luge, and skeleton). Without modern sport facilities, it very difficult to achieve good results at international events.
> 
> In addition, Olympic programm significally changed - from 46 events in 1988 to 98 events in 2012. There were added new disciplines and new kinds of sport as Freestyle skiing, Short Track, Snowboarding, Curling, Skeleton. As a rule, the Russians are not among leaders in these new Olympic disciplines. That's why it became very difficult to fight for top positions in Overall Medal Table.
> 
> In 1990s we had good generation of Soviet-trained athletes. That's why Russians performed good in our traditional kinds of sport (Biathlon, Cross-Country Skiing, Figure Skating and partially in Speed Skating). In general, all our post-Soviet Olympic victories were achieved only in these four kinds of sport. But when this generation retired from sport, we couldn't find full replacement for them due to problems in turbulent 1990s.
> 
> Thanks to great Putin's times, the situation began to improve. Apart of Sochi, there were built many modern sport facilities in Russia. However, modern sport facilities and stable funding are not a panacea for all problems. Preparation of future Olympic champions is a long and laborious process that will take at least one decade. That's why it is pointless to expect immediate results in Sochi.


Thanks for the run down. I expected as much, but the point about new Olympic disciplines was something I hadn't thought of before. As weak as Russia is in these new sports, its been a boon for countries like Canada that excel at them.

I'm surprised that you didn't have a speed skating oval or sliding centre till recently. You're right that facilities are just part of the puzzle, but at least you have them now. The strangest part of all is that this is the first time that Russia will host the winter Olympics. That's just bizarre.

Finland and Sweden are the only other nations that really should get to host one of these days.


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 volunteer receives Generations For Peace award
*
Saturday, 20 October 2012
By Tom Degun










October 20 - Sochi 2014 volunteer and Generations For Peace Pioneer Pavel Voloshchuk has been presented with a special award at the Samsung Generations For Peace Awards.

The Russian native (pictured top) was presented with the Award for Quality by the founder and chairman of Generations For Peace Prince Feisal Al Hussein following five days of Advanced Training in Amman.

Voloshchuk's programmes focus on working with 400 children and young people from more than 100 different ethnic groups in Sochi to build peace through sport-based activities ahead of the 2014 Winter Olympics and Paralympics in the city.

His planning, attention to cascading information and responsiveness to feedback have ensured outstanding quality and secured this award win.

"In Sochi, where more than 100 different ethnic groups live together, I wanted to implement a programme to help leaders of youth address conflict and use advocacy to spread a message of tolerance in the lead up to the Sochi 2014 Games," said Voloshchuk, who is currently studying tourism at Sochi State University.










Sochi 2014 has teamed up with Generations For Peace and Sochi City Administration to support peace building activities in the Russia, Central Asia and the Balkans


The award comes after Sochi 2014, Generations For Peace and Sochi City Administration teamed up to support peace building activities in the Russia, Central Asia and the Balkans as part of the ground-breaking Sochi 2014 Legacy Today programme.

This partnership is harnessing the power of the Games to promote sustainable peace by supporting youth volunteers, trained in the Generations For Peace curriculum, to implement programmes in their own communities.

Voloshchuk's programmes are now being delivered in conjunction with Sochi City Administration, with which he already has strong links as he is a volunteer team leader for the Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics and Paralympics.

He has previously volunteered to assist at the Innsbruck 2012 Youth Olympic Games, the ISF European Cup in Alpine Skiing, International Olympic Committee (IOC) Coordination Commission visits to Sochi, and the APEC Summit in Vladivostock.

He has also led the Sochi Mayor's Youth Council since December 2011.

In total, over 100 delegates from Russia and 11 other countries were trained at Generations For Peace Sochi Camps in 2010 and 2011.

A series of programmes in Sochi and Krasnodar began in August 2012 which aim to cascade Generations For Peace values, skills and techniques for managing and transforming conflict.

Other programs are also progressing this year in Azerbaijan, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia, Georgia, Kyrgyzstan, Serbia, and Ukraine.

insidethegames


----------



## copa olympic

*Six-time Olympic Champion Lidiya Skoblikova Presented 2014 Olympic Stamps Featuring Six Sports
*


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## ultEmate




----------



## WFInsider

> *Russia to Wow with Olympic Opening Ceremony*
> 
> Following the success of the 2008 Olympics opening ceremony in Beijing and the much-talked about event that kicked-off this summer’s games in London, Russia is pulling out all the stops to make sure the opening ceremony for 2014 Winter Games in Sochi are nothing short of spectacular.
> 
> A fleet of ships under the command of Peter the Great, scenes recreated from Nikolai Gogol’s masterwork “Dead Souls” and a variety of Russian fairy tales will be part of a special effects-laden event that will also feature plenty of ice, reports Russian newspaper Izvestia.
> 
> The event, called “Welcome to Sochi,” will be held on Feb. 7, 2014. It will be broken into nine parts representing different stages of Russian history, the paper said citing unnamed officials from the committee organizing the games.
> 
> The first part will have three large crews of people re-enacting the scene from Gogol while the Olympic rings rise up out of an ice arena. They will be followed by horses bearing a giant Russian flag who will introduce a segment of the ceremony called “The Heart of Kremlin.”
> 
> Next up will be a celebration of Russia’s geographical highlights like Mt. Elbrus, Lake Baikal, the volcanoes of Kamchatka and the Ural Mountains. After that the ceremony will focus on the different ethnicities of Russia.
> 
> At this point, the Olympic teams will be introduced, followed by a section on medieval Russia, called “Legends on Ice,” featuring warriors and mermaids from traditional fairy tales.
> 
> Imperial Russia will then take the stage as a fleet of five ships commanded by Peter the Great sail in along with sets depicting the opulence of the Tsars.
> 
> A section on the 20th century will pay homage to Russia’s industrial development with scenes featuring locomotives, bridges and sculptures. The ceremony will then end with the lighting of the Olympic flame.
> 
> It is not yet known how much the opening ceremony in Sochi will cost. The ceremony in London this summer, directed by “Trainspotting” filmmaker Danny Boyle, cost a reported $42 million. The 2008 event in Beijing, which featured 14,000 performers, cost a reported $100 million.


http://blogs.wsj.com/emergingeurope/2012/10/18/russia-to-wow-with-olympic-opening-ceremony/


----------



## copa olympic

500 days to go to Paralympic Games


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 - A blueprint for Games to come? 
*









With Tuesday 23rd October marking five hundred days to go until the next Paralympic Winter Games, International Paralympic Committee (IPC) President Sir Philip Craven has said he expects Sochi 2014 to continue the Paralympic Movement's positive momentum and, in terms of accessibility, act as the blueprint for years to come. 

Nearly 700 athletes from 45 countries are expected to compete in 72 medal events in Sochi in 2014, and in preparation for the Games the Organising Committee has been busy working on a number of projects which the IPC believes could be the benchmark for future Games. 

Sir Philip said: 'I'm very excited for what promises to be a landmark Paralympic Winter Games in Sochi. 

'Sports-wise they will be the biggest Games yet, with the inclusion of para-snowboard in the alpine skiing programme, however it is some of the work away from the sporting action that has left me most impressed. 

'What the Organising Committee has done in creating a barrier-free environment in Sochi is fantastic and something that should act as a blueprint not just for the whole of Russia but for all other cities interested in staging the Paralympic Games. 

'I visited the city earlier this year and was really impressed at what I saw. I believe the Games in Sochi will be unique due to the geographical locations but am confident that what is delivered there will continue the momentum the Paralympic Movement has enjoyed in 
recent years.' 

To mark 500 days to go, Sochi 2014 has made live an innovative accessibility map, which details easily accessible locations across Russia where people can engage in Paralympic sports. It is a project that has also impressed the IPC President. 

'The Accessibility Map will help generate awareness across Russia of accessible facilities and will make it easier for people to engage in Paralympic sport. With the help and support of the IPC, this could act as a blueprint for other countries to follow,' added Sir Philip. 

The 500 days to go mark for Sochi 2014 comes just 44 days after the London 2012 Closing Ceremony, the most successful Paralympic Games ever. The IPC President is keen to stress though that he expects Sochi to be a very different Games to what recently took place in the British capital. 

Sir Philip said: 'It would be wrong to compare what we just experienced with London 2012 with our expectations for Sochi 2014. 

'The Summer and Winter Games are poles apart in terms of size and stature, with the Summer Games featuring eight times the number of athletes and four times the number of sports. 

'What we need to see in Sochi is continued growth. We need to kick on from the fabulous Paralympic Winter Games we enjoyed in Vancouver in 2010. 

'Although the size and scale will be different to London, there are some things that are constant at all Paralympic Games. The Paralympic spirit will be as strong as ever and the amazing performances of athletes will continue to inspire and excite the world. 

'I also hope the success Russia enjoyed in finishing second in the London 2012 medals table has a positive influence on Sochi 2014 in terms of spectators and TV viewers. 

'Our research showed that Russian broadcasters massively increased their coverage of the London 2012 Paralympic Games and the viewers responded which is extremely encouraging. The challenge now is to build on this platform. 

'Next year is a very big year for us in terms of winter sports. There are World Championships in alpine and Nordic skiing, ice sledge hockey and wheelchair curling as well as a whole raft of test events planned for Sochi. 

'Our aim is to maximise awareness of all these events to whet the appetite of sports fans ahead of Sochi 2014. I also hope that the world's media who were so enthralled by London 2012 are equally as enthusiastic about what we have lined up in 2013, another bumper year 
of Paralympic sport.' 

The Sochi 2014 Paralympic Winter Games will take place between 7-16 March 2014. 

Sail world


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 unveils Accessibility Map marking 500 days to Winter Paralympics
*
Tuesday, 23 October 2012

By Tom Degun










October 23 - Sochi has marked 500 days to go to the 2014 Winter Paralympic Games in the city by unveiling a revolutionary Accessibility Map for disabled people.

The interactive Accessibility Map – which is available to view at www.kartadostupnosti.ru – has already highlighted 500 accessible venues located by Sochi 2014 volunteers from dozens of Russian cities.

Created in conjunction with the International Paralympic Committee (IPC), the new Accessibility Map website was presented and demonstrated by the Sochi 2014 President and chief executive Dmitry Chernyshenko and Sochi 2014 volunteers to the guests gathered in the Equal Opportunities Park in Sochi city centre.

Volunteers and internet users can visit the website to access a complete list of barrier-free venues and infrastructure in Russia to make it easier for people with a disability to find places to play sport near to their home, sometimes for the very first time.

"In 2014, Sochi will host the first Paralympic Games in the history of Russia," said Chernyshenko.

"I am sure the high accessibility standards that will have been set in the Olympic region by 2014 will be needed in other cities across the whole country, and our efforts in passionately promoting the Paralympic values will help to remove the 'barriers' in society towards people with a disability forever."

The website has been developed to take accessibility requirements into account, allowing a user to switch to an alternative version for visually impaired users with just one click of a mouse.

After the Paralympic Games, the project will be further developed, with the internet allowing the programme to reach thousands of people online.

"I am delighted that to mark 500 days to go until the Winter Games, Sochi 2014 is launching its innovative accessibility map," said IPC President Sir Philip Craven.

"This project will help generate awareness across Russia of accessible facilities and is a project that, with the help and support of the IPC, could act as a blueprint for other countries to follow.

"Planning for the launch of this project started some time ago under the supervision of the IPC and I am pleased to see it come to fruition to mark 500 days to go."









Sochi is celebrating 500 days to go to the 2014 Winter Paralympics

Russian Paralympic Committee (RPC) general secretary Mikhail Terentiev added: "The Accessibility Map is a completely unique project for Russia.

"Its uniqueness lies not only in it being the first interactive map of the sports venues for people with a disability, but also in the fact that it is created from and will be added by the data received from the residents of Russian cities.

"Every resident of Russia can contribute to the creation of a barrier-free Russia which will make it possible for people with disabilities to lead an independent lifestyle and to actively participate in the development of our society."

Meanwhile, to mark the 500 days to go milestone visitors at Equal Opportunities Park could meet Paralympians, try their hand at several Paralympic sports, including sledge hockey, and attempt to cross an obstacle course blindfolded.

insidethegames


----------



## lattekansa

Looks great. Hopefully the NHL will allow its players to take part in the Olympics.


----------



## WFInsider

*Olympic Park*


----------



## xtrum

Super


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 and World Health Organisation launch "Union of Tobacco-Free Cities" campaign
*
Tuesday, 30 October 2012

By Tom Degun in Sochi










October 30 - Sochi 2014 has teamed up with the World Health Organisation (WHO) to launch the "Union of Tobacco-Free Cities" campaign ahead of the Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games in the Russian city.

Representatives from Sochi, Moscow, St Petersburg, Kazan, Krasnoyarsk, Arkhangelsk and Novosibirsk have all supported the proposal to create the Union which will become an integral part of the "Tobacco-Free Cities" and "Healthy Cities" initiatives developed by the WHO.

"The Union is tasked with protecting people against the harmful effects of tobacco consumption and second hand smoke," said a Sochi 2014 statement.

"It will also serve as a forum where representatives of Russia's regions can discuss the tobacco control initiatives."

The Winter Games in Sochi will be the 12th edition of the event to be tobacco-free and will protect over 155,000 athletes, sports delegation representatives and volunteers against second hand smoke every day, it is claimed.

Sochi 2014 is looking to demonstrate the results of its work to promote healthy living, sport and physical activity with its plans supported by the Mayor of Sochi Anatoly Pakhomov.

The goal of the Union is to create a tobacco-free environment at local and regional levels and create models which can then be used across the whole country.










Sochi launched a special campaign in April this year to encourage people to stop smoking before the city holds the 2014 Winter Olympics and Paralympics


It will take charge of promoting legislative and administrative regulations, enabling cities to rid themselves of tobacco smoke and hopefully motivate other Russian cities to get involved in the creation of a healthier environment.

The launch of the project comes as Sochi prepares to host the 2012 Peace and Sport International Forum this week, which will bring together hundreds of guests and delegates from more than 90 countries.

Hosted for the first time outside of Monaco, heads of states, International Olympic Committee (IOC) members and political decision-makers will be in attendance.

insidethegames


----------



## copa olympic

444 days to go !


----------



## jackass94

novek said:


> *БЛА 20.11.12 с Web-камеры Олимпстроя*


illumination testing


----------



## copa olympic

Training Arena


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 awarded "internet Oscar" for Accessibility Map
*
Tuesday, 27 November 2012
By Duncan Mackay










November 27 - Sochi 2014 have won a Russian "internet Oscar" for its revolutionary Accessibility Map for disabled people. 

Officials picked up the Runet Award - which celebrates advances in technology and the internet - in the category of Health, Entertainment and Leisure.

The project was launched on October 23, 500 days before the Paralympics are due to open in Sochi, and was up against a number of nominees in the field of sports information, video hosting, translation services and services for young mothers. 

The award was accepted by Sochi 2014 Ambassador and double Paralympic swimming champion, Olesya Vladykina, at the award ceremony in Moscow.

The Map is designed to find places locally where they can practice sport in a barrier-free environment. 









The Sochi 2014 Accessibility Map is helping to revolutionise the lives of disabled Russians


Since the project's launch more than 1,250 venues across Russia have been added to the map.

"The main objective of the project's organisers is to move further towards creating a barrier free environment," said Vladykina, who won gold medals in the SB8 100 metres backstroke and 100m breastroke at London 2012.

"As we draw closer to the Paralympic Games in Sochi, we have a real chance to get the whole country involved in helping change our society's attitudes towards people with disabilities. 

"I'm grateful to everyone who is supporting the 'Accessibility Map' project, and to everyone who voted for it."

Sochi 2014 will be the first time the Paralympics have ever been held in Russia and the Map is seen as a powerful social tool that will act as a legacy after the Games are finished.

"Each day there are new accessible venues being added to the map and we are determined that our efforts to promote the Paralympic venues will be a step towards changing society's attitudes towards people with disabilities," said Dmitry Chernyshenko, the President and chief executive of Sochi 2014.

insidethegames


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## Nneznajka

novek said:


> *БЛА*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *МЛА*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ледовый дворец*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Конькобежный центр*


,k


----------



## isaidso

Sochi 2014 is about 15 months away? I have to say that I'm super excited already.


----------



## guy4versa

amazing venue...best winter games


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi Volunteer Visa Law Approved
*
16:11 28.11.2012 (Last updated 16:21 28.11.2012)










© RIA Novosti. Alexander Wilf

MOSCOW, November 28 (R-Sport) - Russia's upper house of parliament on Wednesday approved a bill simplifying visa procedures for foreign volunteers at the 2014 Sochi Olympic and Paralympic Games.

The legislation would halve visa processing times for the as-yet unknown portion of the 25,000 volunteers to come from abroad.

The bill now goes to President Vladimir Putin for signing into law.

rsport


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## No1




----------



## Nneznajka

mother of god


----------



## advlive

WFInsider so nice photos


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic




----------



## Bhound

^^ That's what am talking about. I can just imagine how the whole site is going to look like at night once all the projects a done. :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## WFInsider

Something like this:


----------



## 970467

novek said:


> *БЛА*


By^^















































*Ледовый дворец*




























*Горная олимпийская деревня*


----------



## goere

There´s something annoying about the illumination of the Bolshoy Hockey Palace. It looks as if some bulbs are missing or just off.
So once they fix that and use yellow or white lights insted of the red and purple ones, it will look GORGEUS.


----------



## copa olympic

January 15, 2013 05:00 ET









*Comba Telecom Supplies Wireless Solutions for 2014 Sochi Winter Games Venues
*
*Enables 2G and 3G Wireless Communications With Multi-Band DAS Network Infrastructure Equipment at Bolshoy Ice Dome and Iceberg Skating Palace Stadiums
*

MOSCOW and HONG KONG--(Marketwire - Jan 15, 2013) - Comba Telecom Systems Holdings Limited ("Comba Telecom" or "the Group") (HKSE: 2342), a leading global wireless enhancement solutions provider, announced it has completed the first phase of a multi-stage project to supply wireless enhancement solutions at venues hosting the 2014 Winter Games events to be held in Sochi, Russia.

In the initial phase of the project, Comba Telecom worked with the official mobile partner to the Games and supplied multi-system, multi-band (2G/3G) distributed antenna system (DAS) in addition to installation, commissioning, training and maintenance services. 

In addition, the DAS supplied is upgradeable to 4G LTE and scalable to the mobile partner requirements. 

Comba Telecom's equipment has been deployed at a number of venues located in the heart of the games center including the Bolshoy Ice Dome and the Iceberg Skating Palace hosting the ice hockey and figure skating events, respectively.

As the project moves forward, Comba Telecom will be expanding the scope of solutions and the number of venues hosting the Games.

Comba Telecom's DAS is a point-to-multipoint, RF-over-fiber solution that expands wireless network coverage and capacity by extending mobile services from existing base stations for large venues, thus enabling a common system that can be shared across multiple operators.

Therefore, the DAS helps operators to realize efficiencies in CAPEX and OPEX for new and additional networks without the need for replacing existing fiber and antenna systems.

The modular feature of the DAS enables easy expansion of capacity and coverage by installing multiple DAS instead of deploying additional base stations.

Mr. Brian Donohue, Vice President of Comba Telecom Systems International Limited and General Manager of the Group's European operations said, "The worldwide prestige of the Winter Games in Sochi requires a global solution provider that focuses on the operators' current and future needs and we are honored to be selected as one of the providers. 

Through our solution, wireless network operators in Russia will be able to seamlessly manage the increased demand in network traffic during the events, ensuring that spectators, journalists and athletes alike enjoy uninterrupted coverage as they move throughout the facilities."

Mr. Donohue added, "We are especially pleased to be implementing this project and this marks a new milestone for Comba Telecom's operations in Russia.

In fact, we have recently expanded our project portfolio in this region with a successful win for implementing a solution at the Moscow Domodeovo Airport in Russia which is currently underway at this moment in time. 

Overall, Comba Telecom has a wealth of experience that gives us an edge in these projects, including the Summer Games 2008 in Beijing, Metrô Rio de Janeiro, Singapore Marina Costal Expressway, Galaxy Macau resort and casino complex, Beijing-Tianjin High Speed Railway, Taiwan Kaohsiung Metro, Armenia's Yerevan Subway amongst many others."

market wire


----------



## GoR_Vrn

^^


----------



## copa olympic

*Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort - Yesterday 20.01.2013*


----------



## copa olympic

*Coca-Cola launch the search for 2014 Sochi Torchbearers
*









©Sochi 2014

22/01/2013

*With less than nine months before the start of the Sochi 2014 Olympic Torch Relay, Presenting Partner Coca-Cola has kicked off its campaign to select 2014 torchbearers.
*
An independent jury made of renowned Russian athletes, actors and musicians, including Olympic champion and Youth Olympic Games Ambassador Yelena Isinbayeva, Olympic champion and Sochi 2014 Ambassador Alexander Ovechkin, Russian rock star Ilya Lagutenko, and Russian TV presenter and actress Tatyana Lazareva, will choose the torchbearers.

Russian citizens aged 14 and over have until 17 March to apply to take part, through the Coca-Cola website http://www.coca-cola.ru/

On 17 January Coca-Cola launched a week-long exhibition in Moscow to support the launch of the Nomination Campaign. “Coca-Cola. Carry the Olympic Flame. Vlivaisya!”

features exhibits from past Olympic Torch Relays, including torches, torchbearers’ uniform, plus exclusive photos and memorabilia from the Moscow 1980 Olympic Games.

The exhibition is being held at the Lumiere Brothers Center at Red October.

On 25 January an exhibition titled “History & Future of the Olympic Torch Relay with Coca-Cola” will leave Moscow and go on a 13-city tour of Russia, with visitors given the chance to hold the Torch.

The exhibition will last two days in each city – for more details please go to: http://torchrelay.sochi2014.com/en/News/vlivaysya

Dmitry Chernyshenko, Sochi 2014 Organising Committee President and CEO, remarked: “The Olympic Torch Relay is a chance for everyone to join the Olympic Movement, to feel a part of a single whole, a part of the huge country.

It is very important to convey to the people of Russia detailed information on this unique possibility; therefore, it is difficult to overestimate the work of the organisers of Nomination Campaign.”

The Sochi 2014 Olympic Torch Relay is due to start on October 7, will cover 65,000 km in 123 days and will pass through 2,900 towns and cities.

IOC


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014’s mountain venues set to provide lasting legacy
*









©Sochi 2014

22/01/2013

*The “mountain cluster” of venues that will be used during the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games look set to provide a lasting legacy for the local region – and Russia as a whole.
*
Located in Krasnaya Polyana, approximately 40km from Sochi, the newly-built mountain venues will be home to all the skiing and sliding sports during Sochi 2014.

After the Games, many of the venues will continue to host major international competitions, such as World Cup events, while also providing modern facilities for the region.

The RusSki Gorki Jumping Centre, Sanki Sliding Centre and Rosa Khutor Extreme Park, for example, will all become national training centres, providing world-class facilities for Russia’s next generation of Olympians.

The Rosa Khutor Alpine Centre, meanwhile, which will host the Alpine skiing events during Sochi 2014, will become part of a major new ski resort.

Prior to its successful bid for the Games, Sochi was more widely known as one of Russia’s most popular summer holiday resorts, but the new facilities that have been constructed – such as those at Rosa Khutor – will see it become an important winter destination as well.

"The key achievement of the Sochi Winter Games will be that Sochi is no longer regarded simply as a summer resort, but as a place where people can visit all year round,” said Sochi mayor Anatoly Pakhomov in November 2012.

“Sochi has 300 days of sunshine a year. It has a unique sub-tropical climate, so in March and April you can come skiing here and still find people sunbathing on the coast. It can be 10 or 15 degrees below freezing in Krasnaya Polyana and 15 degrees on the coastline.”

"This is really a unique place,” Pakhomov added. “Sochi has always had the capacity to be an all-round resort, not just the most popular Russian summer resort.

We never had the infrastructure or the conditions to make it happen before – but the Winter Games have prompted us to take that opportunity.”

Previously, the limited infrastructure in the mountains of the Krasnaya Polyana region made it difficult for visitors to take advantage of the excellent skiing conditions.

As a result of hosting the Winter Games, however, a high-speed train line has been built – linking the region with Sochi – while a new resort has also been developed in Rosa Khutor, with shops, restaurants and international hotel chains all due to open in the coming months.

After the Games, it is hoped that Rosa Khutor will become a major ski destination for both Russian and overseas holidaymakers – providing another long-lasting legacy from the Games.

IOC


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russian National Sliding Centre (December 2012 - January 2013)*














































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/index.php?id_101=2509


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Laura" Cross-country Ski and Biathlon center (January 2013)*























































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/#sport_objects/ski_biatlon


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/#sport_objects/ski_biatlon


----------



## void0

Nice mountain landscapes


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 Resort Will Lie Empty - Official
*








Sochi 2014 Resort

© RIA Novosti. Mikhail Mokrushin
19:34 27/01/2013

MOSCOW, January 27 (R-Sport) - The Olympic legacy of Sochi 2014 could include a near-abandoned resort and elite cross-country skiers forced to live in temporary builders' accommodation due to costs, a senior official said Sunday.

Organizers say Sochi will become the heart of Russian winter sport after the games, with the mountain resorts attracting elite skiers and tourists alike, but Russia's cross-country ski federation president said tourists were unlikely to travel to the resort and athletes would be priced out of the new hotel complex.

“At the moment, there’s no accommodation we can afford. If it’s like that in the future, then it’ll be a luxury even for the national team to spend that sort of money,” Elena Valbe said.

“There should be an Olympic legacy, or otherwise who will need these runs? Tourists won’t be coming here to ski.”

Olympic cross-country skiing and biathlon will take place at the Gazprom-built "Laura" complex on a plateau of the Psekhako Ridge near Krasnaya Polyana.

The complex is equipped to host up to 8,000 spectators.

Initial plans were for a transformation into a hotel and year-round training facility after the Games.

Valbe said her federation and the Russian Biathlon Union were in talks with the government to keep a temporary accommodation block used by builders as a place for athletes to live after the games.

“If they come to a compromise with us, that complex will be a good place for training camps,” she said.

Building work could prevent Russia’s cross-country skiers enjoying much home advantage next year by reducing their opportunities to train, Valbe added.

RIA Novosti


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia able to win 15 golds in Sochi – Olympic boss 
*
Published: 29 January, 2013, 14:33









President of the Russian Olympic Committee Alexander Zhukov (RIA Novosti / Vitaliy Belousov)

Russia will be aiming to win 15 gold medals at the Sochi 2014 Winter Games, says the country's Olympic Committee President Aleksandr Zhukov, which should be enough to finish top of the medal table.

The Russian Olympians are traditionally strong in winter sports and will try to make amends for their Vancouver 2010 ‘blunder’, where they managed to earn just three gold medals and finished at a historically low 11th place in the medal table.

"It is possible to perform well and take first place in the team table at the Sochi Olympics," the R-Sport agency quotes Zhukov as saying.

"At the Games about 15 golds will be needed, that should be enough."

According to Zhukov, if positive dynamics in winter sports results continue then Russia could count on “40 to 45 medals in total and 14 to 15 gold”.

The final target will be set in the spring after the winter season concludes.

Three years ago host nation Canada topped the medal table with 14 gold medals leaving main rivals Germany and the United States far behind.

RT


----------



## ultEmate




----------



## TEBC

I will support Russia to be top of the medal count!


----------



## void0

seems like Sochi case is one of the rare examples when construction is on schedule


----------



## RobH

Not really rare. The last four Games managed to stick to construction schedules I think. In fact, Beijing was told to slow down its building works! :lol:

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/index.php?news=1159462664


----------



## void0

This is not only about olimpics, but also about latest major sport events, e.g. football championships.


----------



## AlekseyVT

void0 said:


> This is not only about olimpics, but also about latest major sport events, e.g. football championships.


What's wrong with football championship?


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 31, 2013. "Iceberg" Skating Palace. The preparations for the ISU Short Track Speed Skating World Cup (February 1-3).*


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 Arena Wins Praise from Speedskaters
*









Sochi 2014's Iceberg Skating Palace

© RIA Novosti. Mikhail Mokrushin

19:17 31/01/2013

MOSCOW, January 31 (R-Sport) – The second international test event for Sochi 2014's Iceberg Skating Palace is still two days away, but the arena is already earning rave reviews from top figures in the short-track speedskating world.

The fifth stage of the ISU short-track speedskating World Cup starts this weekend at the futuristic 12,000-seater arena, which only opened in December.

“The facility is great,” said Canada's short-track program director Yves Hamelin, who led the Canadians to two goals and five overall medals at Vancouver 2010.

“Everything required for short track has been done here. Everything is provided for the athletes, all details were considered including, the issues of ice safety.”

More than 180 athletes from 27 countries will skate over the weekend; some have already had their first training sessions on the Sochi ice.

“Everything is good here,” Dutch skater Daan Breeuwsma said. “The arena is great and the outlines of the circle are clear.

The ice is getting better and we are building up our speed, skating with pleasure. I’m eagerly waiting competition.”

The blue-and-white arena is one of six Games facilities in the coastal Olympic Park.

It is due to stage figure skating and speed-skating events a year when they start a year from now.

Along with Ice Cube Curling Arena and the Shayba Arena, the Iceberg Arena was designed to be dismantled and relocated so other parts of the country can benefit from the Sochi legacy.

RIA Novosti


----------



## 970467

AlekseyVT said:


> What's wrong with football championship?


I think he means Ukraine (Euro 2012) and Brazil (WC 2014).


----------



## copa olympic

*FIS Cross-Country World Cup in Sochi*


----------



## copa olympic

*Radisson Hotel, Rosa Khutor - Opened Yesterday
*


----------



## copa olympic

Originally posted by Пельмень in the Russian Forum.


----------



## copa olympic

*FIS Nordic Combined World Cup in Sochi - 02-02-2013
*


----------



## eMKay

Looks spectacular, lets hope for that weather next year


----------



## ultEmate




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic

*Most expensive Olympics in history: Sochi 2014 Games to cost over $50 billion
*
Published: 04 February, 2013, 18:34









The Bolshoi ice palace under construction in Imereti Valley, Sochi (RIA Novosti / Mikhail Mokrushin)

The Sochi Winter Olympics will cost Russia over $50 billion, five times more than original estimates, according to an Olympics preparation commission.

By 2013, Russia completed 70 percent of the needed facilitates, spending $36.7 billion in total.

The 2014 Sochi Winter Games are turning out to be the most expensive Olympics ever.

The Sochi Games are estimated to cost even more than the 2008 Beijing Summer Olympics, which cost $40 billion, believed to be the most expensive in history.

That total was more than double the cost of the London 2012 Games, which were estimated at $19 billion.

Some explain the expensive price tag over the fact that the city of Sochi did not have most of the needed infrastructure.

Jean-Claude Killy, chair of the International Olympic Committee's coordination commission for the Sochi Games, said that 85 percent of the infrastructure had to be built from scratch.

Igor Nikolaev, director of the Strategic Analysis Department at FBK, told Nezavisimaya Gazeta that the lack of infrastructure was one of the reasons for the huge expense: "There was really a lot that needed to be built in order to prepare for the Olympics, including infrastructure.”

He added that the huge estimates cannot be taken literally, since they were artificially inflated by the Olympics' private sponsors. 

So far, sponsors have spent $24.6 billion, and costs are expected to increase to $33 billion. 

Many of Russia’s largest companies are Olympic sponsors, and are seeking to have as much of their expenses as possible qualify as Olympic expenditures.

However, not all of their work will qualify as such, Nikolaev explained.

"For example, a company building or renovating its corporate hotel, tries to qualify the expenditure as part of the Olympics’ cost.

That helps them to strengthen their bargaining position. You can be sure that then they will ask something in return [such as preferential tariffs, tax breaks, etc.],” Nikolai said.

The $50 billion sum is not a final estimate, and total costs could approach $66.7 billion, he said. 

Deputy Prime Minister Dmitry Kozak, the head of the Olympic preparatory commission, has proposed that Krasnodar region Governor Aleksandr Tkachev offers tax breaks for companies involved in Olympic construction.

The Olympics preparatory commission, established in mid-January by Russian President Vladimir Putin, is tasked with supervising all work on the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympics.

*A question of cost
*
Legal experts have claimed that individual tax breaks are excluded from Russian tax legislation; if tax breaks were introduced, they must therefore be applicable to all Olympic investors. 

Evgeny Timofeev, partner and head of tax firm Goltsblat BLP, has proposed that the Krasnodar region's 2.2-percent property tax rate be applied to the Olympics – if a company spends $230 million on the construction of a building, it would receive $5 million in tax breaks, he explained.

In total, 378 federal facilities and 46 regional are being built for the Sochi Olympics. Of these, only 13 are sport-related; the others are related to infrastructure and accommodation. 

Of the main Olympic facilities, only six have been completed – the preparatory commission has reported a shortage of over 22,000 workers at construction sites.

RT


----------



## copa olympic

*Cultural Olympiad building excitement ahead of Sochi 2014
*








©Sochi 2014
04/02/2013

The 2014 Olympic Winter Games may still be a year away, but the Sochi 2014 Cultural Olympiad is already helping to build excitement across Russia, with millions of people participating in a wide range of cultural events.

Each edition of the Cultural Olympiad usually runs for four years and sees Olympic host cities organise a wide range of events and performances, spanning a wide variety of art genres, which help to engage people in the build-up to the Games.

Sochi’s cultural programme began in 2010 and has so far incorporated thousands of different cultural events, including concerts, festivals, shows, films, exhibitions, and art installations – each offering the best that Russia’s cultural scene has to offer.

With events being held both in the host city and around the country, the Sochi 2014 Cultural Olympiad has presented unique opportunities for people to take part in one of the most important cultural projects in Russia, while also experiencing the growing excitement ahead of the country’s first Winter Games.

"The Olympic Winter Games are not just global sporting events that capture the attention of the world a few moments in advance; the Games begin long before the lighting of the flame in the main stadium,” explains Sochi 2014 President and CEO Dmitry Chernyshenko. "The Cultural Olympiad creates an atmosphere of anticipation for the Games.”

Each year of the Sochi 2014 Cultural Olympiad has been dedicated to a different area of the arts, with 2010 being the Year of Cinema and 2011 being the Year of Theatre. In 2012, events took place as part of the Year of Music, while 2013 will be the Year of Museums.

The most popular events over the four-year period will then be showcased during the final stage of the Cultural Olympiad, which will be held during next year’s Winter Games.

“The Sochi 2014 Cultural Olympiad is a unique project,” adds Chernyshenko.

“It includes both grand, large-scale set-pieces and events showing cultural life in Russia’s various regions. Thanks to this, we are able to present to the world the ‘patchwork quilt’ that is Russia's rich and diverse culture.”

The Cultural Olympiad festivities kicked off in Sochi in May 2010 with a spectacular 3D show and a concert by Russian rock star Garik Sukachev. 

Subsequent events have included the International Sports Films Festival, the Cinema Without Barriers Festival, shows by the Kuban Cossack Chorus and a gala performance by ballet stars from St Petersburg’s renowned Mariinsky and Mikhailovsky theatres.

“One of the main aims of the Cultural Olympiad is to bring together the best of Russian culture and demonstrate its value to residents and guests in the country,” says Chernyshenko. “We have some very exciting cultural activities to show the world and the Cultural Olympiad gives us the perfect opportunity to do so.”

In 2012, the Year of Music saw almost half a million spectators attend more than 1,000 events across Russia, including the International AquaJazz Festival and the Red Rocks music festival, which featured performances by the Scissor Sisters and White Lies.

Over the next 12 months, the Year of Museums will see a wide range of events taking place, including online exhibitions, art tours of Sochi and virtual tours around the museums of Russia.

As Chernyshenko explains: “Although the Olympic Winter Games are taking place in 2014 we can already see the positive impact they are having today.”

IOC


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort*
































































http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/index.php?id_101=2611


----------



## jerseyboi

*BBC also reported on the news last night - Sochi games are most expensive ever and 3 times cost of London 2012 and now over the budget of Beijing Summer games.*

Russia throwing money at it.

*Growing resentment in 2014 Olympic resort*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21347459


----------



## Jim856796

Told you Sochi would end up "the Next Beijing" or "the Beijing of the Winter Olympics Host Cities".


----------



## Hed_Kandi

jerseyboi said:


> *BBC also reported on the news last night - Sochi games are most expensive ever and 3 times cost of London 2012 and now over the budget of Beijing Summer games.*
> 
> Russia throwing money at it.
> 
> *Growing resentment in 2014 Olympic resort*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21347459



This will be the best Winter Olympics ever. The venues are incredible!!!


----------



## copa olympic

*IOC head Jacques Rogge defends high costs for Sochi
*









SOCHI, Russia (AP) -- With the Winter Olympics a year away, IOC President Jacques Rogge praised Sochi organizers on Wednesday and defended the $51 billion price tag.

Speaking in an interview with The Associated Press in the Black Sea resort, Rogge said he was impressed by the preparations for Russia's first Winter Olympics.

"The site is very compact, it's high quality and is situated in beautiful surroundings," Rogge said.

Rogge is touring the Olympic venues ahead of the one-year countdown, which will be marked with a dazzling ice show on Thursday. Most of the venues have already been completed, while thousands of workers are still finishing up some Olympic facilities.

Russian authorities last week announced the latest costs related to the games, saying total spending would come to about $51 billion, which would make Sochi the most expensive Olympics in history.

Rogge said a great deal of the money is going to infrastructure projects, including new roads and railways, which will serve the development of the entire region for decades to come.

"You have to put it into proportion," Rogge said. "The organization of the games is not going to cost a lot of money. But the government ... wished to develop the whole area. You cannot just take the cost of the train and the tunnels and the road into the cost of the games because this tunnel and the train and the road are not meant for two weeks of competition, they are meant for generations to last."

Rogge also dismissed any concerns about the weather, saying organizers had contingency plans in place in case of adverse conditions. Warm temperatures and rain disrupted some of the snowboarding and freestyle skiing events at the 2010 Vancouver Games.

"I think that the organizers have taken all the precautions to cope with the weather," Rogge said. "The weather in the mountains is always unpredictable. 

There can be too much snow or too little snow, we have seen it in the previous games. But, you know, if there is such a circumstance then the organizers will react with the plan B."

Rogge won't be the IOC president at the time of the Sochi Games. He steps down in September at the end of his 12-year term.

AP

SI


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## WFInsider

Today there will be a small "1 Year to Go" show in Bolshoi Ice Arena:


----------



## jerseyboi

copa olympic said:


> *IOC head Jacques Rogge defends high costs for Sochi
> *



But he will not picking up Bill - Russian People could end up with Bill :yes:


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## copa olympic

*Tickets for Sochi Olympics to go on sale a year before the Games
*
07 February 2013

On February 7, with a year to go until the start of the XXII Winter Games in Sochi, tickets to the Olympic Games are going on sale. Persons residing in the territory of Russian Federation will be able to purchase tickets exclusively on the official website of the XXII Olympic Winter Games and XI Paralympic Winter Games in Sochi - www.sochi2014.com. Within Russia the only retailer of tickets to the XXII Olympic Winter Games in Sochi will be the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee. In other countries people will only be able to obtain tickets fr om the Authorized Ticket Resellers (ATRs), appointed by their country's National Olympic Committees (NOCs). To gain access to the sporting events, all spectators will need to have with them their spectator pass, which, along with their ticket, will be a mandatory requirement to gain access to the venues.

The Sochi 2014 ticketing program will see tickets for the sporting events sold online on a first come first served basis. The ticketing program for the Sochi 2014 Games is unique as it is one of the largest in Olympic Winter Games history, thanks to the record number of sports disciplines and new events contained in the Olympic program for the Games.


*How to purchase tickets
*
Up until May, 31, 2013, all tickets will only be sold by price category, without assigned seats. The least expensive tickets will cost 500 rubles (~$ 17), and the most expensive - 50,000 (~$ 1651) rubles, and delivery throughout Russia will be available.

Fr om June, 1, 2013, all tickets which have been sold by price category, without being tied to exact seats, will be automatically assigned a specific seat at the sports venues.

As of autumn 2013, tickets with assigned seats can be purchased at the Main Ticket Centers in Moscow and Sochi. At these centers it will also be possible to collect tickets purchased via the website.

Only those who purchase a ticket before May 31 and sel ect delivery can look forward to receiving a unique souvenir ticket of the Games in Sochi.

At Games Time (February 7 - February 23, 2014), remaining tickets will be available fr om the Sochi 2014 website www.sochi2014.com, the Main Ticket Centers and Ticket Box Offices directly at the sports venues that will open when the Games start.

A complete list of the Authorized Ticket Resellers appointed by each country's NOC, through which foreign nationals will be able to acquire tickets, will be published on the official site of the 2014 Games, www.sochi2014.com. Outside Russia each NOC/ ATR sets its own specific ticket sales procedure and timelines, which are approved by Sochi 2014, and in accordance with applicable local regulations.

In addition, starting in the autumn of 2013, overseas spectators from certain territories (if agreed by the NOC of that territory) will be able to purchase tickets on the official website of the 2014 Games, www.sochi2014.com. In order that as many spectators as possible are able to go to the Olympic competitions in 2014 and enjoy the atmosphere of the Games, the Organizing Committee has set lim its on the number of tickets to each event that can be purchased per person. For a number of the most popular events, such as ice hockey, figure skating and the Opening Ceremony of the Olympic Games, the lim it is 4 tickets per person, whilst for the rest of the events it is 8 tickets. The total number of tickets in a single order must not exceed 50.


*Ticket prices
*
Ticket prices for all the Olympic events, approved by the International Olympic Committee, on average correspond to ticket prices for the most popular Russian and international events, and are comparable to the ticket prices at previous Games. The ticket price is final and includes all taxes and Olympic transport in Sochi.

Ticket prices are the same for all spectators. There will be no discounts on tickets and no free tickets.

The lowest-priced ticket to sporting events in the Mountain Cluster will cost 500 rubles (~$ 17), and to sporting events in the Coastal Cluster – 1000 rubles (~$ 33). More than 40% of all tickets will cost under 3,000 rubles (~$ 99), more than half will cost less than 5,000 rubles (~$ 165), and 85% of all tickets will cost less than 9,000 rubles (~$ 297). It will be possible to buy a ticket to any sport for 1,500 rubles (~$ 50) or less. Ticket prices for the Ceremonies will start at 4,500 rubles (~$ 149). The most expensive ticket at the Games will be a category "A" ticket for the Opening Ceremony, costing 50,000 rubles (~$ 1651).


*Payment methods and delivery options
*
In recognition of Visa's support for the Olympic Games for over 26 years, Visa cards will be the only cards accepted when paying for tickets to the Games. Visa accounts can be opened in practically any bank in the country. Moreover, there are plenty of innovative ways in which to get your Visa card these days - whether on the day you visit the bank, or over the Internet, from the comfort of your own home.

Sochi 2014 is keen to ensure as many Russian residents as possible have access to enjoy the Sochi 2014 Games. For this reason, the Organizing Committee has decided that only Visa cards issued in Russia will be accepted to purchase tickets on this site until May 31. Starting from autumn 2013, the Sochi 2014 site may accept other international Visa payment cards.

Tickets may also be paid for in cash if purchased in the autumn of 2013 at the Main ticket centers in Moscow and Sochi.

For the 2014 Games there are two ways to get your hands on your tickets: either by courier delivery, or by picking them up yourself in Moscow or Sochi. Delivery will take place throughout Russia from the autumn of 2013, and will cost 450 rubles (~$ 15).

To avoid having to stand in line, the Organizing Committee recommends that you choose delivery. Moreover, only by selecting courier delivery and completing your order on the official website by May 31 will spectators receive a special souvenir ticket featuring a unique design.

Spectators who do not choose the option "Delivery by courier" will be able to pick up their tickets in the autumn of 2013 in the Main ticket centers situated in Moscow and Sochi.

*Spectator Pass
*
According to the Terms and conditions of the Sochi 2014 ticketing program, to gain entry to sporting events, Games ceremonies and the Olympic Park, a ticket holder will also need to be in possession of a spectator pass. The spectator pass will help to ensure the secure, hospitable and friendly atmosphere of the Games in Sochi. The state is responsible for ensuring the safe hosting of the Games, and it is its top priority. The spectator pass will allow all spectators at the Games to enjoy their visit to the sporting and cultural events in maximum comfort, whilst the pass itself will prove to be a wonderful souvenir.

After buying a ticket, every spectator is required to obtain a spectator pass. Once the Games have started, this will help minimize long queues at the entrance to the sports venues and save time.

The detailed information on the procedure to obtain a Spectator Pass will be available on www.sochi2014.com.


*Anti-scalping measures
*
Fans should only buy tickets from Sochi 2014 authorized sources in order to avoid disappointment and potentially being refused entry to the venue. It is illegal to resell Olympic tickets.

On January 2 2013, the President of Russia, Vladimir Putin signed the Federal Law "On Amendments to Article 9 of the Federal Law On the Organization and Staging of the XXII Olympic Winter Games and XI Paralympic Winter Games of 2014 in Sochi, the Development of Sochi as an Alpine Climatic Resort and Amendments to Certain Legislative Acts of the Russian Federation" and the Code of Administrative Offences of the Russian Federation". The legislation, which came into force on January 15, 2013, means that ticket scalping is punishable by an administrative fine for citizens amounting to between five and ten times the cost of admission; for officials - between ten and twenty times the cost of admission; and for legal entities, from five hundred thousand to one million rubles, or administrative suspension of activity for up to ninety days.

*Notes to the editor
*
Visa has been a Worldwide Olympic Partner of the Olympic Games for over 26 years. Up to 2020, Visa is going to maintain its status as a Worldwide Olympic Partner in the category "payment services", and as the only payment card with which to pay for products and services in the territory wh ere the Olympic Games are going to be staged, including at the Olympic Games of 2014 in Sochi. Visa adheres to the highest possible standards of security when developing its payment processes for Visa cards, ensuring speed, security and convenience when purchasing tickets to the Games in Sochi. You can find out more about the company's Olympic history and about how to open a Visa account at the following website: www.visa.com.

A General Partner for the Olympic Games in Sochi, Sberbank, is acting as the acquiring bank for the Sochi 2014 ticketing program, providing support for operations involving Visa cards. As part of the project's implementation, Sberbank successfully integrated a new Visa processing platform, which will help to provide a high level of security for payments made on the site www.sochi2014.com.

The Organizing Committee's Official Supplier in the "Hospitality" category is Jet Set Sports - the world's leading provider of hospitality packages at the Olympic Games. Hospitality packages fr om Jet Set Sports will include tickets and hotel accommodation, catering, services related to meeting guests and transfers. The company was founded in 1984. It is an Authorized Ticket Reseller of National Olympic Committees - in Australia, the USA, Bulgaria, Canada, Great Britain, Norway and Sweden. The quality of the services provided by Jet Set Sports has stood the test of time: the company has already supplied its services at no fewer than 15 Olympic Games.

The supplier of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee in the "Ticketing Services" category – CTS Eventim AG - is Europe's leading service provider for ticket sales, represented in Russia by the ticketing agent PARTER.RU. The company will provide a platform for ticket sales, including technological and operational solutions based on innovative ticketing programs, which will help the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee to provide a transparent ticket distribution system at the Games. The company was founded in 1989 in Germany. Each year, Eventim sells more than 100 million tickets to events around the world.

Sochi 2014


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic

*FIL Luge World Cup*


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic

*2013 IPCAS Para Snowboard
*



































































































































































Full set here:
2013 IPCAS Para Snowboard


----------



## copa olympic

*Bolshoy Ice Dome & Adler Arena - Preparation for test competitions - February 2013
*













































*Adler Arena 
*


----------



## copa olympic

*1 Year to go to the Sochi 2014 Paralympic winter games
*




































Full set here:
1 Year to Go to Sochi 2014 Paralympic Games


*IPC Alpine Skiing World Cup Finals 2013
*



















*IBU World Cup Biathlon in Sochi
*























































































































































































































































































































































Full set here:
IBU World Cup Biathlon in Sochi 2013


----------



## 970467

^^Martin Fourcade's strong this season.

BTW Lena is nice.


----------



## copa olympic

*
One Year Before the Paralympic Games Sochi 2014 Unveils the Paralympic Torch Relay Route and Paralympic Pictograms
On March 7th, Russia celebrates the countdown of 1 Year to go until the first Paralympic Winter Games in the history of the country.*

The Games will be held in Sochi on March 7-16, 2014.

One Year Before the Paralympic Games Sochi 2014 Unveils the Paralympic Torch Relay Route and Paralympic Pictograms
Today we are all celebrating One year to the start of the Paralympic Games in Sochi, and we can be extremely proud about preparations for them. We can see Sochi transforming into a real capital of the Russian barrier-free environment.
(PRWEB) March 07, 2013

On March 7th, Russia celebrates the countdown of 1 Year to go until the first Paralympic Winter Games in the history of the country. The Games will be held in Sochi on March 7-16, 2014. 1350 Paralympic athletes and team members from 45 countries will participate in the Games, and 72 sets of medals will be won in five Paralympic sports.

On March 5, in Sochi as part of the Russian Sledge Hockey Championship, an Exhibition match with the Russian National Sledge Hockey Team and the Higher Hockey League Team HC "Kuban" was held. The HC “Kuban” players tried Paralympic sledge instead of their normal skates and together with athletes with disabilities demonstrated the strength and the unity of sports.

On March, 6, also in Sochi, on the eve of one year to the Games, the next Paralympic Test Event was launched at the "Rosa Khutor" Alpine Center, the IPC Alpine World Cup Finals. Among the competitions is Para-Snowboard, a new event that spectators of the Paralympic Games will be able to see for the first time in Sochi.

In Moscow, celebrations were held in Red Square, where the presentation of the Sochi 2014 Paralympic Torch Relay route and the official Paralympic Games pictograms took place. During the ceremony the General Partners of the Sochi 2014 Paralympic Winter Games were announced. World industry leaders, such as Coca-Cola, Dow, General Electric (GE), Samsung and Visa obtained their honorary diplomas from the President and CEO of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee, Dmitry Chernyshenko.

*Paralympic Torch Relay
*
The Paralympic Torch Relay route and the Paralympic pictograms will be presented by the President and CEO of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee, Dmitry Chernyshenko at the Red Square Ice Rink. The relay will last for 10 days, from February, 26 to March, 7, 2014 and will go through 43 cities in all 8 Federal regions of Russia. Over 1500 torchbearers will get the opportunity to carry the Paralympic torch. The new Sochi 2014 Paralympic Torch Relay website will be available at http://www.torchrelay.sochi2014.com/Paralympic and will reveal the selection criteria and specific deadlines for Paralympic torchbearers.

Every day, the Paralympic flame will be lit simultaneously in several Russian cities, so that at the end of the relay, thanks to the Paralympic flame "unification" ceremony, it will reach the Opening Ceremony of the Paralympic Games in Sochi.

*Paralympic pictograms
*
One year before the launch of the Paralympic Winter Games, the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee presented a selection of Paralympic pictograms. These images of sports and disciplines provide information for participants and guests on the location of events and the sports in the Paralympic program.

There are more Paralympic pictograms than there are Paralympic sports (6 pictograms for 5 Paralympic sports), this is due to the fact that para-snowboard has been added as a new event to the sport program of the Paralympic Games in Sochi for the first time in history. Para-snowboard entered the program as one of the alpine skiing events; however, it has its own features which are reflected in a separate pictogram.

Dmitry Chernyshenko, President and CEO of the Sochi 2014 Organizing Committee, highlighted:

"Today we are all celebrating One year to the start of the Paralympic Games in Sochi, and we can be extremely proud about preparations for them. We can see Sochi transforming into a real capital of the Russian barrier-free environment. Number of ramps, accessible crossings and adapted vehicle transport in the city is growing rapidly. All sports venues of the Mountain and Coastal Clusters are being constructed according to accessibility requirements and are fully adapted for the Paralympic athletes’ needs, this has already been proven by the "Paralympic" Test Events season. The barrier-free environment in Sochi is already prepared to host the Paralympic Games. But probably the most important is that the Games in Sochi are breaking down stereotypes towards people with disabilities which still exist in Russia, and are already changing the lives of 13 million Russians for the better”.

PRWeb


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Copa_olympic, please don't put that many pictures in one post.


----------



## copa olympic

alexandru.mircea said:


> Copa_olympic, please don't put that many pictures in one post.


I tried to reduce it as much as I can .. I thought if I post them in more than one post it won't change thing since the posts will be in the same page
I will try to post less pictures and add link to the source for members who want to see all the set of pictures
I know some people has problems with slow internet connection and/or old computers
I was one of them for years and browse some skyscrapercity threads/pages was a nightmare
I'm sorry if my post caused you some problems in view this page correctly and hope you enjoy Sochi 2014 thread


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## AlekseyVT

copa olympic said:


> I tried to reduce it as much as I can .. I thought if I post them in more than one post it won't change thing since the posts will be in the same page


????? 

It will change speed of loading. If every post at single page will consist of 10-30 photos with high resolution that this page will be loaded longer than if every post will consist of 5-10 photos. 

5-8 photos per single post is enough. If you want to paste 40 photos with high resolution, it's more better to put it in 5-8 posts than in one.


----------



## 970467

@copa olympic 

Nice anaphora :lol:


----------



## copa olympic

^^
Sorry my English is very bad .. that's why most of my posts are just pics,videos,news articles ..etc.

--------

*1 Year to Go to Sochi 2014 Paralympic Games 
*


----------



## 970467

copa olympic said:


> ^^
> Sorry my English is very bad .. that's why most of my posts are just pics,videos,news articles ..etc.


I absolutly didn't want to criticize you. I just thought maybe you meant it in a poetic way because it is still a rhetorical device


----------



## copa olympic

Donodöner said:


> I absolutly didn't want to criticize you. I just thought maybe you meant it in a poetic way because it is still a rhetorical device


Actually when I write any replay here I post it in google translate before to be sure everything is correct :tongue2:
I didn't mean anything .. just tried my best to answer in English and hoped that
alexandru.mircea will understand what I'm writing and I think he did :happy:
I didn't thought about poetry when I was writing the replay so that's nice :nuts:
-----
and now we have the update for today!

*9 March 2013*

*IBU World Cup Biathlon in Sochi 2013 
*












































































































The full update of today 9 March 2013 (IBU World Cup Biathlon & IPC Alpine Skiing World Cup) here:
Flickr - Sochi 2014


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2013 World Junior Curling Championships at the Ice Cube Curling Center in Sochi (February 28 - March 10)*


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*WJCC 2013: Scotland men win gold, Russia silver, Canada bronze* hno::bash::wallbash::mad2:






*Sochi, Russia
March 10, 2013*

*Scotland won the gold medals in Sunday morning's final of the World Junior Curling Championships in Sochi, Russia, beating the host nation by 6-2, while Canada took bronze medals with their 6-4 win over Sweden.*

This was the first-ever appearance by a Russian team in a junior world final. They had fought hard to reach this far, coming from behind to beat Canada by 11-8 in the extra end of the semi-final, and inflicting the only loss Scotland were to suffer throughout the event, when they won their round-robin match-up by 5-4.

But this time, Russia faced a Scotland team that was determined and at the top of their form. With last stone advantage, because they had topped the rankings, the Scots blanked the first end and then took the early lead in the second end, scoring two points when skip, Kyle Smith, delivered a perfect nose-hit.

Russia then blanked the third end, but Scotland stole a further point in the fourth end when Smith drew nicely behind two front guards with his first stone and the Russians failed to remove it. The Scots added another single steal of one point in the fifth end when Russian skip, Yevgeny Arkhipov, attempted a bold double take-out and missed the second Scottish stone, giving Scotland a 4-0 half-time lead.

Russia blanked the sixth end, but gave up another single steal in the seventh end when Arkhipov's attempt to clear out the house left one Scottish stone counting.

The Russians finally got on the scoreboard in the eighth end when Arkhipov played a good hit and stay at the back of the house for two points.

By this time, the Scots were keeping everything clear and eventually, Smith had another nose-hit to score one point in the ninth end for a 6-2 lead. With his first stone of the final end, Smith cleared the house and ran Russia out of stones, to start the celebrations for the Scotland team - skip Kyle Smith, third Thomas Muirhead, second Kyle Waddell, lead Cameron Smith, and their fifth player Hammy McMillan, as well as coach David Ramsay.

Afterwards, Scottish skip Smith said: "I'm speechless! I don't know what to say. I just feel fantastic. We've just had a really good week and a good year."

Speaking about his approach to the game, Smith added: "I was a wee bit nervous, but that's only natural. We just played everything we could, we just didn't give them much of a chance. They played well but we got our two for the lead and that just settled the nerves a bit, and we just made a lot of shots from there."

Smith led this team to bronze last year and was visibly disappointed then. About that, he said simply: "We've got the colour of the medal right this year."

Russia's silver medal was a little piece of curling history, but skip, Yevgeny Arkhipov, was not thinking about that immediately after the game, as he explained: "It wasn't a good game from the beginning. We were trying to get something started but it just didn't happen. We've been preparing a lot for this tournament and we wanted gold, but we ended with silver. I won't be playing next year because I'll be too old, but I really hope the rest of the team will succeed next year."

In the bronze medal game, Canada blanked the first end and then scored three points in the second end, and were never headed after that.

After blanking the third end, the Swedes responded with two points in the fourth end, but after that the Teams swapped singles all the way to the ninth end, when, with the score at 5-4 in their favour, Canada blanked again.

In the tenth end, Canada's third player, Colton Lott, played a good double take-out that cleared out Swedish stones in the house and laid the foundation for a further single point for Canada, their 6-4 win and the bronze medals.

The Canadian team was among the youngest taking part, and afterwards skip Matt Dunstone said: "Age doesn't matter. We just go out and play our best. Obviously whenever you finish a tournament off with a win it's a very good thing. We're going home with a medal for Canada and that's an unbelievable feeling," adding: "Whatever happens will happen, but being able to win bronze at this age along with my whole team - we're a young team - we hope to be back next year and hopefully do what Kyle Smith did."

Meanwhile defeated Swedish skip Sweden skip, Gustav Eskilsson, said: “Both games in the play-offs we didn’t come up to the standard we wanted in our game. We just weren’t good enough. They scored three points in the second end but we picked up two in the fourth but they still had a lot of chances - they were better than us. We’re proud of ourselves for getting to the play-offs but throughout the whole week we weren’t good enough."

*RESULTS*

*Men’s Gold Medal Game:* Scotland 6, Russia 2
*Men’s Bronze Medal Game:* Sweden 4, Canada 6

*Men’s Final Standings:*
1. Scotland won 10, lost 1 (Gold)
2. Russia 9-3 (Silver)
3. Canada 8-4 (Bronze)
4. Sweden 6-5
5. Norway 5-4
6. Italy 5-4
7. USA 4-5
8. Switzerland 2-7
9. China 1-8
10. Czech Republic 0-9 (Relegated to European Junior Curling Challenge)























































http://wjcc2013.curlingevents.com/wjcc-2013-gallery-day-11-mens-finals


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://wjcc2013.curlingevents.com/wjcc-2013-gallery-day-11-mens-finals


----------



## AlekseyVT

*WJCC 2013: Russia women win gold, Scotland silver and Japan bronze* :cheers::banana::applause::cheer::rock:






*Sochi, Russia
March 10, 2013*

*Having seen their men's team lose their final earlier, Russia's women made no mistake in beating defending champions Scotland by 6-5 after an extra end at the women's gold medal final at the World Junior Curling Championships in Sochi, Russia, on Sunday afternoon.*

To win the world junior title in their home nation, the Russian women - fourth player Yuliya Portunova, skip Alina Kovaleva, second Alexandra Saitova, and lead Oksana Gertova, supported by alternate Olesya Glushchenko - had to come from behind in their game.

The first end was blanked and then, when Russian fourth player Portunova missed a double take-out attempt in the second, Scottish skip Hannah Fleming had an easy draw to open the scoring with two points.

In the third end, both Fleming and Portunova wrecked on the way into the house with their last stones, but, with one stone already counting, Russia opened their account with a single point.

The Scots had plenty of stones in the house during the fourth end, but when Fleming's complicated promote attempt went wrong they could only count one point, for a 3-1 lead. Russia then levelled the game at 3-3 in the fifth end when Portunova had a simple tap-up with her last stone to score two points.

Scotland then blanked the next two ends looking for a big score, but their tactic backfired in the eighth end when a perfect draw by Portunova forced the Scots to attempt a double take-out that failed, giving Russia a two-point steal and the lead, by 5-3, for the first time in the game. 

After a long discussion before they played their last stone in the ninth end, the Scots chose to blank, and then good play in the tenth end gave them their reward when Fleming eventually hit for two points to tie the game and force the extra end.

In the extra-end, the Scots placed their front guards too close together, allowing Russia easy peels, and with her last stone Portunova delivered a perfect nose hit on a Scottish stone sitting at the front of the house for the one point needed to complete the win.

Afterwards, Russian skip Alina Kovaleva said: "I am very happy. Everyone’s dream came true so it is wonderful, it’s fantastic. Once the boys lost this morning, we had to win, so that was a good motivation for us."

Meanwhile coach, Anders Kraupp, said: "Well it is an amazing feeling, a little bit unbelievable actually. We came from behind and I think the girls played really good. I’m not that surprised but to come from behind, I’m really, really happy. This is an amazing feeling. We will celebrate tonight."

Scottish skip Fleming was gracious in defeat, saying: "We just weren't firing as well in the final as we have been. But you've got to hand it to Russia because they played well. But I'm really disappointed because we just didn't show up in the final." Looking at specific points in the game she added: "The force of one in the fourth wasn't great and when they stole a two that gave them a great advantage." 

Japan ended their 14-year junior medal drought when they beat the Czech Republic by 8-4 to take bronze, the first medals for their country at this level since 1999.

In doing so, they dominated their game, opening with two points in the first end. After this, the Czechs levelled with two of their own in the second end, but Japan then blanked the third, scored two points in the fourth, and stole one point in the fifth for a 5-2 half-time lead. 

They sealed their win when skip, Sayaka Yoshimura, made a draw into the four-foot ring to score two points in the ninth end, at which point made the score 8-4. After this they ran the Czechs out of stones in the tenth end.

Speaking afterwards, Japan skip Yoshimura said: "I'm happy. Very, very happy. When we lost the semi-final yesterday, we looked back at the game and we modified our mistakes for this game. Today we could make the good shots in important situations, so that was good."

Meanwhile Czech skip, Zuzana Hajkova, was wistful, saying: "That was really bad. I don't know what happened. It was just misery the whole time. We had chances in the first half but in the second half there was nothing. Japan can play very nice shots, they're very consistent. They were able to make the shots they needed in the most important situations so they were better for this game." 

Reflecting more, Hajkova added: "Of course I am proud of my team. I am proud, but now I feel like everybody is upset because we lost the final. But if I take in the whole week we played some very nice games."

During the medal ceremony, USA third Thomas Howell was announced as winner of the Sportsmanship Award among the men, while Sweden's skip, Sara McManus, received the women's award.

*RESULTS*

*Women’s Gold Medal Game:* Scotland 5, Russia 6
*Women’s Bronze Medal Game:* Japan 8, Czech Republic 4

*Women’s Final Standings:*
1. Russia won 9, lost 4. (Gold)
2. Scotland 9-2 (Silver)
3. Japan 7-5 (Bronze)
4. Czech Republic 6-6
5. Sweden 5-5
6. Denmark 5-5
7. USA 4-5
8. Switzerland 3-6
9. Canada 3-6
10. Norway 1-8 (Relegated to European Junior Curling Challenge)
































































http://wjcc2013.curlingevents.com/wjcc-2013-womens-finals


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://wjcc2013.curlingevents.com/wjcc-2013-womens-finals


----------



## copa olympic

*IBU World Cup Biathlon*

10 March.


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://wjcc2013.curlingevents.com/wjcc-2013-gallery-closing-ceremony


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://wjcc2013.curlingevents.com/wjcc-2013-gallery-closing-ceremony


----------



## 970467

Can remember that right one with the Pickelhaube from the TV.


----------



## alterego0113

I'm really happy for the russians that they won the men's relaly today. Ustyugov and Malyshko were on fire.
BTW how popular is biathlon in Russia compared to other sports?


----------



## 970467

^^I guess you mean "how" and not "who".

It is quite popular. 
Just behind football and ice-hockey I would say, at least concerning to watch it in the TV.


----------



## AlekseyVT

alterego0113 said:


> BTW who popular is biathlon in Russia compared to other sports?


Biathlon is a second most popular winter kind of sport in Russia (after Ice Hockey).


----------



## alterego0113

Donodöner said:


> ^^I guess you mean "how" and not "who".


Yeah, sorry about the typo.


> It is quite popular.
> Just behind football and ice-hockey I would say, at least concerning to watch it in the TV.





AlekseyVT said:


> Biathlon is a second most popular winter kind of sport in Russia (after Ice Hockey).


Really? I thought figure skating was far more popular. Are biathlets public figures? As in, do they appear in commercials and tv talk-shows? or, for example, let's say Zaitseva was going shopping in Moscow, would she be recognised and asked for autographs?


----------



## copa olympic

*IBU World Cup Biathlon
Men’s 4X7,5 km Relay*


----------



## AlekseyVT

alterego0113 said:


> Really? I thought figure skating was far more popular.


Figure Skating is not often appears on TV, only during World & European Championships. There are no other annual competitions of similar level. In contrast, the stages of Biathlon World Cup are held almost every winter week.



alterego0113 said:


> Are biathlets public figures? As in, do they appear in commercials and tv talk-shows? or, for example, let's say Zaitseva was going shopping in Moscow, would she be recognised and asked for autographs?


I don't think so. As you can see, biathletes takes part in competitions in sport uniform. So, it's difficult to recognize them in ordinary life. However, I don't think that active figure skaters are widely known as well.

Although, many titled retired figure skaters (such as Yevgeny Plushchenko, Alexey Yagudin, Irina Slutskaya, Tatyana Navka and others) took part in different TV shows and advertising clips. Therefore, they are more known in country than retired biathletes. It's due to specifics of their kinds of sport. Unfortunately, current generation of Russian figure skaters still don't reach professional level of their great predecessors


----------



## ttecture

ultEmate said:


> Fisht stadium


That truss is massive! Is part of the maintenance strategy that you walk through the steel members themselves?

While large i am a fan of the aesthetic, some how seems to be slightly vernacular. But it must be a disappointment to whoever at populous made the concept images. They obviously wanted it pretty lightweight/transparent.

http://populous.com/project/sochi-2014/


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia to issue commemorative Olympic 100 rouble banknote
*
Published time: March 12, 2013 16:48









RIA Novosti/Ramil Sitdikov

The Central Bank of Russia will issue a commemorative 100 rouble note in October, a hundred days before the start of the winter Olympic Games in Sochi.

"For the first time the Bank of Russia will release a commemorative Olympic bill, and for the first time the picture is vertically oriented," said first Deputy Chairman of the Central Bank of Russia Georgy Luntovsky, according to RIA Novosti News Agency.

The design of the banknote was revealed at a presentation at Krasnaya Poliana in Sochi. The banknote’s designer is a student of the Repin Institute of the St. Petersburg Academy of Arts, Pavel Bushuev , who won a contest to design the banknote.









RIA Novosti/Ramil Sitdikov

The blue tinted banknote depicts a flying snowboarder on one side, and on the other - the Olympic Stadium and a firebird. As part of another innovation the banknote will be released in an original gift box, according to Luntovsky.

10 million banknotes will be released into circulation in Russia, said Luntovksy. He added that it is not expected to be sold like Olympic commemorative coins, except for a small which will be made with a souvenir gift box, RIA novosti reports.

The first Olympic banknotes appeared in China for the Olympic Games in Beijing in 2008. The Bird's Nest stadium and ancient Greek discus thrower statue, the Diskobolus of Myron, were emblazoned across a 10 Yuan note. The circulation of the Chinese Yuan was 14 million. Russia intends to maintain this tradition, according the Central Bank.

A hundred roubles is equal to about $3.30.

RT


----------



## copa olympic

*Shayba Arena - Preparing for the test events - February 2013
*


----------



## ultEmate

full size








full size


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## ultEmate




----------



## advlive

wow


----------



## Loranga

Maybe OT, but what's the name of those horns blown in during sport events? I can clearly hear them now during the biathlon in Khanty-Mansiysk.


----------



## copa olympic

*IPC Nordic Skiing World Cup Finals
*


----------



## copa olympic

*FIS Alpine Skiing European Cup Finals
*


----------



## copa olympic

*Luge - Preparation for Russian cup - Sliding Center Sanki - March 2013*


----------



## Cjones2451

I am from Vancouver and while I was impressed with what we did with the 2010 games here, I think Sochi will be better. They may not have as big of venues, but the design, scope, closeness and overall look of the Mountain and City venues is spectacular. Well Done!


----------



## The London BestShard

Pyeongchang 2018 will be good aswell. So will Sochi 2014.


----------



## Cjones2451

The London BestShard said:


> Pyeongchang 2018 will be good aswell. So will Sochi 2014.


I do wonder how sports like Hockey etc will be received in Pyeongchang as well as I thought the opening and closing ceremonies were at the ski jumping area, which is different


----------



## AlekseyVT

The London BestShard said:


> Pyeongchang 2018 will be good aswell. So will Sochi 2014.


Well, we can expect a lot of Korean fans at the ice skating competitions - Short Tracking, Speed Skating, may be - Figure Skating (especially if Kim Yu-Na will remains in sport after Sochi). But what Korean traditions in Ice Hockey, Bobsleigh, Luge, Skeleton, Snowboarding, Cross-Country Skiing, etc? It's impossible to compare South Korea with Russia or Canada in this plan. 

I watched Biathlon World Championships 2009 in Pyeongchang, and it was very disappointing event in terms of weather (spring thaw) and fan atmosphere. The temperature in mid-February was +16C, the snow was artificial, the route was extremely difficult (that led to many fall), the Korean cuisine was very specific.

Despite of this, let's hope that Korean organizations will do everything to make 2018 Olympics will better than previous Winter Games.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic

*Iceberg Skating Palace - March 2013*


----------



## copa olympic

*Adler Arena - Essent ISU World Single Distances Speed Skating Championships -Training - 21 March 2013*


----------



## copa olympic

*Essent ISU World Single Distances Championships 2013 - Adler Arena - Day 1 & 2
*


----------



## copa olympic

Wonderland of Krasnaya Polyana - Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort today


----------



## copa olympic

*Main Media Center - March 2013*


----------



## copa olympic

*Olympic Park - March 2013*


----------



## copa olympic

*It's Spring in Krasnaya Polyana - Rosa Khutor Alpine Resort - April 2013*


----------



## copa olympic

*Bolshoy Ice Dome - preparations to host 2013 IIHF Ice Hockey U18 World Championship - March 2013
*


----------



## Kira_

http://en.rian.ru/russia/20130209/179318458.html

Do they have a chance do all the projects? How bad is it?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OLYMPIC FORECAST - MEDAL TABLE*

*(based on the results of the World Championships 2013 in all 98 Olympic disciplines)*

*1. Norway 17 gold, 7 silver and 10 bronze medals (total - 34)*
*2. USA 13-6-10 (29)*
*3. Germany 9-7-10 (26)*
4. Canada 7-12-10 (29)
*5. Russia 7-5-11 (23)*
6. France 6-7-5 (18)
7. Netherlands 6-7-4 (17)
8. South Korea 6-5-1 (12)
9. China 6-1-2 (9)
10. Switzerland 4-6-0 (10)
11. Austria 3-7-6 (16)
12. Sweden 3-7-2 (12)
13. Slovenia 2-3-2 (7)
14. Great Britain 2-1-2 (5)
15. Poland 1-3-3 (7)
16. Ukraine 1-1-3 (5)
17. Australia 1-1-2 (4)
17. Kazakhstan 1-1-2 (4)
19. Czech Republic 1-1-1 (3)
20. Finland 1-0-3 (4)
21. Belarus 1-0-0 (1)
22. Japan 0-4-4 (8)
23. Italy 0-4-3 (7)
24. Latvia 0-1-1 (2)
25. Croatia 0-1-0 (1)
26. Spain 0-0-1 (1)

Of course, Olympic Games is a sport competition of the another level than World Championships. But as a rule, such forecast which based only on the sport results in the pre-Olympic season is more indicative than forecasts of the sport experts and promises of officials. For example, in 2009 Russians won 3 gold medals in the winter Olympic disciplines at the World Championships (two - in Biathlon and one - in Ice Hockey). At Winter Olympics 2010 they repeated this result winning two gold medals in Biathlon and one - in Cross-Country Skiing. Therefore, this result of the Olympic Russian national team was sad but predictable 

In 2013 Russian athletes achieved own best result at the Winter World Championships after 2006 Winter Olympics (8-6-8). For comparison, in 2011 they won only 2 gold medals at World Championships (in Snowboarding and Bobsleigh), in 2012 they achieved only one victory (in Ice Hockey). Thus, this gives us a little optimism 

P.S. Norwegian team is looking very strong this year, indeed (especially in Biathlon and Cross-Country Skiing).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*ALL RUSSIAN VICTORIES AT WCHs IN THE PRE-OLYMPIC SEASON*

*1) January 27, 2013 - Snowboarding - Stoneham-et-Tewkesbury, Canada. Yekaterina Tudegesheva - Women's Parallel slalom.*






*2) February 1-2, 2013 - Skeleton - St. Moritz, Switzerland. Alexander Tretyakov - Men.*






*3) February 21, 2013 - Cross-Country Skiing - Val di Fiemme, Italy. Nikita Kryukov - Men's Sprint.*






*4) February 24, 2013 - Cross-Country Skiing - Val di Fiemme, Italy. Alexey Petukhov and Nikita Kryukov - Men's Team sprint.*






*5) March 13-15, 2013 - Figure Skating - London, Canada. Tatyana Volosozhar and Maxim Trankov - Pairs.*






*6) March 21, 2013 - Speed Skating - Sochi, Russia. Denis Yuskov - Men's 1500 metres.*






*7) March 23, 2013 - Speed Skating - Sochi, Russia. Olga Fatkulina - Women's 1000 metres.*


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## tiggyinmelbs

australias going to get a gold !!!

yes


http://http://ski.com.au/snowcams/australia/vic/index.html


----------



## Lord David

My Sochi 2014 Candidate books have arrived! Will post more later!


----------



## TEBC

Lord David said:


> My Sochi 2014 Candidate books have arrived! Will post more later!


Where did u buy it?


----------



## JorgeGt

Medals will be unvieled in a few time


----------



## Lord David

TEBC said:


> Where did u buy it?


eBay.

A good bid. For their Applicant book they literally threw everything but the kitchen sink (I have the pdf of their Applicant book). The proposed venues were of the same capacity, but in legacy locations, rather than the Olympic Park they have now. 

They even proposed the medals ceremony area at their town square, in the heart of the old city. Ceremonies were stated for the old Central Stadium, which would have been expanded to host such things.


They managed to get to the Candidate stage despite lacking in some aspects. Their Candidate book is where they changed their concept to have that Olympic Park idea.


----------



## TEBC

Danke


----------



## copa olympic

*Sochi 2014 legacy - Russian International Olympic University in Sochi*


----------



## copa olympic

*Krasnaya Polyana - May 2013
*


----------



## isaidso

AlekseyVT said:


> *OLYMPIC FORECAST - MEDAL TABLE*
> 
> *(based on the results of the World Championships 2013 in all 98 Olympic disciplines)*
> 
> *1. Norway 17 gold, 7 silver and 10 bronze medals (total - 34)*
> *2. USA 13-6-10 (29)*
> *3. Germany 9-7-10 (26)*
> 4. Canada 7-12-10 (29)
> *5. Russia 7-5-11 (23)*
> 6. France 6-7-5 (18)
> 7. Netherlands 6-7-4 (17)
> 8. South Korea 6-5-1 (12)
> 9. China 6-1-2 (9)
> 10. Switzerland 4-6-0 (10)
> 11. Austria 3-7-6 (16)
> 12. Sweden 3-7-2 (12)
> 13. Slovenia 2-3-2 (7)
> 14. Great Britain 2-1-2 (5)
> 15. Poland 1-3-3 (7)
> 16. Ukraine 1-1-3 (5)
> 17. Australia 1-1-2 (4)
> 17. Kazakhstan 1-1-2 (4)
> 19. Czech Republic 1-1-1 (3)
> 20. Finland 1-0-3 (4)
> 21. Belarus 1-0-0 (1)
> 22. Japan 0-4-4 (8)
> 23. Italy 0-4-3 (7)
> 24. Latvia 0-1-1 (2)
> 25. Croatia 0-1-0 (1)
> 26. Spain 0-0-1 (1)


Looks like Norway and Russia are back in a big way. How does Australia beat a nation like Finland at the winter Olympics? That's got to sting. :hammer:


----------



## Lord David

Bid book pictures: http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/topic/21272-bid-books/page-44#entry394606


----------



## George_D

isaidso said:


> Looks like Norway and Russia are back in a big way. How does Australia beat a nation like Finland at the winter Olympics? That's got to sting. :hammer:


Because of non traditional sports increase, like snowboarding and freestyle skiing


----------



## AlekseyVT

isaidso said:


> How does Australia beat a nation like Finland at the winter Olympics? That's got to sting. :hammer:





George_D said:


> Because of non traditional sports increase, like snowboarding and freestyle skiing


Finnish team is also good in Snowboarding, but it's seem that they have problems with their traditional kinds of sport (such as Cross-Country Skiing, Nordic Combined and Ski Jumping).

Anyway, Australians won few gold medals in these new Olympic kinds of sport - 2 golds in 2002 (their gold in Short Track Speed Skating was most funniest Olympic victory that I ever seen ), 1 gold in 2006, 2 golds in 2010. At two previous Winter Olympics, they were better at Medal Table than Finns.

*Australian medals of 2013:*
Gold - Snowboarding - Men's Snowboard Cross - Alex Pullin;
Silver - Snowboarding - Women's Halfpipe - Holly Crawford;
Bronze - Snowboarding - Women's Slopestyle - Torah Bright;
Bronze - Freestyle Skiing - Women's Aerials - Danielle Scott.

*Finnish medals of 2013:*
Gold - Snowboarding - Men's Snowboard Slopestyle - Roope Tonteri;
Bronze - Snowboarding - Men's Snowboard Slopestyle - Janne Korpi;
Bronze - Snowboarding - Men's Halfpipe - Markus Malin;
Bronze - Cross-Country Skiing - Women's Team Sprint - Riikka Sarasoja-Lilja and Krista Lahteenmäki.


----------



## isaidso

The expanded winter sports menu is an improvement in that countries get to compete in sports they're good at. The list of sports 20 years ago was far too restrictive. I still think there are far too many medals given out in sports like biathlon (30 medals given out). That's just ridiculous.

Finland has slid a lot in ski jumping and cross country. I'm always surprised how far down the medal table they are. Australia? Goes to show that you don't need snow or winter to be competitive. You just need a good sport system in your country.


----------



## AlekseyVT

isaidso said:


> The expanded winter sports menu is an improvement in that countries get to compete in sports they're good at. The list of sports 20 years ago was far too restrictive.


From Russian point of view, this is rather artifical enlargement of Olympic programm in attempt to give chances to other countries. For us, the majority of new kinds of sport are still seems very exotic, funny and much less popular in comparison with traditional Winter kinds of sport such as Cross-Country Skiing, Figure Skating, Speed Skating, etc.



isaidso said:


> I still think there are far too many medals given out in sports like biathlon (30 medals given out).


There will be 33 medals in Biathlon in 2014.



isaidso said:


> That's just ridiculous.


The most ridiculous thing is that there are same number of medals in such exotic disciplines like Short Track or Snowboarding. If there will be 12 Olympic disciplines in Short Track Speed Skating instead of current 10, South Koreans will have real chances to be leaders of overall medal table :nuts:



isaidso said:


> Finland has slid a lot in ski jumping and cross country. I'm always surprised how far down the medal table they are.


Well, I think that every top winter sport nation had own temporary period of weak performance at Winter Olympics (exchange of generation, bad luck, etc). For example, Norwegians had no any gold in 1988, but they won 9 golds in 1992. Canadians had no gold medal in Calgary 1988, but they won 14 gold medals in Vancouver 2010.


----------



## KeanoManu

Hm... Where do Australians get their training? Do they have some snow somewhere in that country which I see as 90% desert?


----------



## AlekseyVT

KeanoManu said:


> Hm... Where do Australians get their training? Do they have some snow somewhere in that country which I see as 90% desert?


Australia first competed in the Winter Olympic Games in 1936 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, and has participated in every games since, with the exception of the 1948 Games in St. Moritz. In the early years, Australia's athletes did poorly; only two athletes placed in the top half of their events before 1976, while the vast majority placed in the bottom quarter, including some who finished last. This lack of success was attributed to the Australian culture, climate and lack of snow, as well as the lack of support for the athletes - sports administrators regarded investment in winter sports as futile.

After the appointment of Geoff Henke - who had been unable to compete in 1956 after the administrators neglected to endorse his ice hockey team's application - as team manager in 1976, the results slowly began to improve, and by the 1990s, some Australians were regarded as medal prospects. The upturn in performance was accompanied by increased government funding for winter sports, the creation of the Olympic Winter Institute of Australia and *the purchase of an alpine training base in Austria.*

Australia won its first medal, a bronze, in 1994 in the men's 5000 metres Short Track Relay Speed Skating event. Zali Steggall gained Australia's first individual medal in 1998, when she won bronze in the Alpine Skiing Slalom event. In 2002, Steven Bradbury won the 1000 metres Short Track Speed Skating and Alisa Camplin won the Freestyle Aerials event, making Australia the only southern hemisphere country to have won a gold medal at a Winter Olympics.

Australia sent 40 competitors to compete in 10 sports at the 2006 Games in Turin, a national-record number of athletes and events. Their goal of winning a medal was achieved when Dale Begg-Smith won the gold in Men's Freestyle Moguls skiing. Alisa Camplin claimed her second medal, a bronze in the Freestyle Aerials event. At the 2010 Games in Vancouver, Begg-Smith won a silver in the moguls, while Torah Bright and Lydia Lassila won the women's half-pipe snowboarding and aerial freestyle skiing respectively. The 2010 Games were Australia's most successful Winter Olympics, with two gold and one silver.

Although Australia has competed in every Winter Olympics since 1952, it was not until the late 1980s that the athletes were supported by institutionalised training, government infrastructure or sports science. Malcolm Milne's success prompted the eventual starting of the Australian Ski Federation by Geoff Henke in the 1980s, and with it, a program to sponsor talented young skiers and send them to Europe to hone their craft. The beneficiaries of this program included alpine skiers Steven Lee, Zali Steggall, and aerial skiers Cooper and Marshall. In 1993, a training centre and base called Sonnpark was set up in Axams, near Innsbruck, Austria, a joint venture between the Australian and Austrian Olympic Committees for summer and winter sports. Colin Hickey said about Sonnpark "Yeah. It's great ... With that sort of back-up, we'd have given them [the Europeans] a run for their money." Australia sold the base in 2002. After the 1998 Winter Olympics in Nagano, the Olympic Winter Institute of Australia (OWIA, initially called the Australian Institute of Winter Sports) was created. It was given a million-dollar annual budget; for the first time, Australia had a federal government–funded full-time winter sports training program to accompany the Australian Institute of Sport. This led to a steady rise in the number of Australians who won medals at World Cup events in the immediate years after the OWIA's creation. After the 2010 Olympics, the OWIA mooted plans to build a half-pipe course at Perisher in the Australian Alps, and a water jump in Brisbane for aerials freestyle training. In 2010, the OWIA's new training base, Icehouse, was opened in Melbourne. The largest facility of its type in the southern hemisphere, it features two large skating rinks and cost AUD58 million.

The Australian Olympic Committee (AOC, formerly the Australian Olympic Federation) is the peak body responsible for Australia's participation at the Olympics. Aside from funding the participation at the Olympics, the AOC provides money for the training and preparation of athletes. This occurs through their funding of the OWIA, grants for athletes to travel overseas to compete and the provision of monetary awards to athletes and their coaches if they win medals at World Cup events or World Championships in the lead up to the Olympics. The funding of the OWIA by the AOC varies by year, but hovers between AUD500.000 and 1.000.000, with a higher budget in the years immediately before an Olympics. Through the Australian Sports Commission, the federal government also sponsors OWIA, contributing more than half a million dollars a year. In 2009, the OWIA lobbied the government for an increase in its annual budget from AUD2.1m to AUD29.4m, a fraction of the AUD132m spent by Canada—the host of the 2010 Olympics. In contrast, the current funding for the Summer Olympics team is AUD128m per annum and the AOC asked for an increase of AUD108m annually in 2009. Australia aimed to win two medals in 2010, something that was achieved, and which Chesterman touted as justification for further funding to maintain and increase rankings in the face of growing expenditure by other countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_at_the_winter_olympics#cite_note-g420-83
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perisher_Ski_Resort


----------



## Lord David

KeanoManu said:


> Hm... Where do Australians get their training? Do they have some snow somewhere in that country which I see as 90% desert?


90% desert? Typical view. 

We mostly live in coastal cities where there's minimal if any form of desert.

Not to mention the Australian Alps range has our fair share of mountains and ski resorts too! We got our own winter sports facilities here, and the city of Melbourne has a dedicated Winter Olympics Sports Institute at the Medibank Ice House.


If we had a mountain of the required 800 meters vertical (our tallest is Thredbo at 672 meters), then it might have been possible for us to mount a proper bid for the Winter Olympics (despite the hemisphere problem).

We did attempt to get the Winter Olympics when Melbourne was set to host the 1956 Olympics, even with the crazy idea of having it on our tallest mountain (before it was designated a national park) Mount Kosciusko. It was of course a pointless and far flung idea.


So who knows if we'll ever bid for the Winter Olympics. If we were bold enough to modify a mountain side in the Perisher Valley to form a 800 meter drop (by a mix of digging on the base elevation, and using such excavated rock to top the summit), then perhaps the city of Canberra and the Perisher Valley could mount a bid. But it's most likely not going to happen.


----------



## tiggyinmelbs

melbourne does have some snowy mountains close by

this is mt buller


----------



## tiggyinmelbs

http://peterbellingham.com/Gallery/Photos/24?p=15


----------



## Lord David

1.5 hours to 3 hours away...

If we had the will, put the environment aside and had the money to actually dig into a mountain and form the necessary vertical, then we could easily host major alpine events. But nope, that's not the case.


----------



## WFInsider

Olympic medals:




























Paralympic medals:


----------



## guy4versa

wow..nice


----------



## isaidso

AlekseyVT said:


> From Russian point of view, this is rather artifical enlargement of Olympic programm in attempt to give chances to other countries. For us, the majority of new kinds of sport are still seems very exotic, funny and much less popular in comparison with traditional Winter kinds of sport such as Cross-Country Skiing, Figure Skating, Speed Skating, etc.


I'm sure that's true, but this is a world event and should reflect winter sports world wide. To us, the medal tallies prior to 2000 don't really mean too much because the whole competition was geared towards a small group of European countries playing sports of little interest to us. It was only with the introduction of more sports we cared about that interest in the winter Olympics increased. 

Biathlon, cross country skiing, nordic combined, ski jumping? There was a reason why north Americans referred to the winter Olympics as 'that European event' that we show up at anyway. Don't the medal tallies prior to 2000 feel a little meaningless knowing they were attained by default or has that notion never crossed the minds of Russians, Norweigians, Germans, etc? 

The winter Olympics today is far more representative; before it was largely a European affair. 



AlekseyVT said:


> There will be 33 medals in Biathlon in 2014.


Good grief! I bet you only 2% of north Americans would even know what biathlon is. hno:



AlekseyVT said:


> The most ridiculous thing is that there are same number of medals in such exotic disciplines like Short Track or Snowboarding. If there will be 12 Olympic disciplines in Short Track Speed Skating instead of current 10, South Koreans will have real chances to be leaders of overall medal table :nuts:


So a sport only has value if Russians deem them important? Sorry, but that was the kind of attitude that caused most of the world to tune out of the winter Olympics prior to 2000.


----------



## isaidso

Lord David said:


> 90% desert? Typical view.


We endure similarly silly perceptions about Canada. Apparently it goes from bucolic landscape in New York state to glacier as you cross into Ontario/Quebec.


----------



## AlekseyVT

isaidso said:


> I'm sure that's true, but this is a world event and should reflect winter sports world wide.


To be honest, there were even not held World Championships in future Olympic kinds of sport prior 1980s-1990s. So, I'm doubt that at these times whole world was disappointed that these kinds of sport were not part of Olympic programm.

There are vast majority of the kinds of sport (especially summer kinds). Does it mean that all it should be included in Olympics without any limitation?



isaidso said:


> To us, the medal tallies prior to 2000 don't really mean too much because the whole competition was geared towards a small group of European countries playing sports of little interest to us. It was only with the introduction of more sports we cared about that interest in the winter Olympics increased.
> 
> Biathlon, cross country skiing, nordic combined, ski jumping? There was a reason why north Americans referred to the winter Olympics as 'that European event' that we show up at anyway.


Hmmm... What about Alpine Skiing, Bobsleigh, Figure Skating, Speed Skating? Are you were never successful in this Olympic kinds of sport?



isaidso said:


> Don't the medal tallies prior to 2000 feel a little meaningless knowing they were attained by default or has that notion never crossed the minds of Russians, Norweigians, Germans, etc? The winter Olympics today is far more representative; before it was largely a European affair.


Why do you think that medal tables of 2000 was meaningless? Only because North Americans didn't achieved great successes?

Look, the first Freestyle World Ski Championships was held in 1986, the first Skeleton World Championship - in 1989, first Snowboard World Championships - in 1996. In contrast, the World Championships in traditional Olympic disciplines are being held for about century (Speed Skating and Figure Skating World Championships - since 19th century).

So, it's difficult to say that Olympic programm was unfair prior to 2000.



isaidso said:


> Good grief! I bet you only 2% of north Americans would even know what biathlon is.


Who cares? Biathlon events are very popular in Europe thanks to own unpredictability. In Russia, it can be competive with Ice Hockey by level of popularity. Only one missing shot - and sportsman can moved on some positions down.

Really, guy. Does it great problem for North Americans to buy guns and pairs of ski?



isaidso said:


> So a sport only has value if Russians deem them important? Sorry, but that was the kind of attitude that caused most of the world to tune out of the winter Olympics prior to 2000.


The kind of sport has value when it's widely popular and many people are involved in this (not just small groups of enthusiasts). Let's be honest - the new Olympic kinds of sport had no such level prior to 1990s.


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic

Railroad from Adler international airport to krasnaya polyana - symbolic journey for Russian and German journalists and Russian Railways workers - 29 May 2013
All works will be completed in Autumn


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## copa olympic




----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 3, 2013. The new railway station at Krasnaya Polyana.*














































http://www.mostovik.ru/press/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=6534


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## Rckr88

Sochi looks beautiful! Hope to visit someday


----------



## Knitemplar

WFInsider said:


>


Can somebody post *BIGGER* fotos of the medals? I cannot see these?!?! :nuts:


----------



## copa olympic

*Krasnaya Polyana*

*"Gorki" Gorod
*


















*Mountain Olympic Village
*The Mountain Olympic Village is situated within easy reach of the Alpine Skiing Center, the Freestyle Center and the Snowboard Park. The competitors will be housed in comfortable rooms, in hotels, apart-hotels and cottages built in the alpine style.




























*Sliding Center "Sanki"
*The course is going to host competitions in bobsleigh, skeleton and luge.




























*Gorki" Media Center
* The "Gorki" Media Center is situated at the very heart of the Mountain Cluster, in the "Gornaya Karusel" complex at a height of 540 m above sea level.










*The Endurance Village
*The Endurance Olympic Village is situated within easy reach (500-800 meters) of the cross-country ski and biathlon center, which will mean that those competing in these events will be accommodated at the same height as the height at which the events are going to take place.


----------



## copa olympic

*Coastal Cluster*

*"Bolshoy" Ice Dome
*


















*"Shayba" Arena
*









*"Iceberg" Skating Palace
*









*Media Hotel in the Olympic Park
*


















*"Fisht" Olympic Stadium
*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Maisonette said:


> Does the Adler Railway Station has connection to Moscow Railway Station ?


Yes, it has connection with three Rail Terminals in Moscow - Kazan Rail Terminal, Kursk Rail Terminal and Paveletsky Rail Termal (there are nine Rail Terminals in Russian capital).


----------



## Maisonette

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes, it has connection with three Rail Terminals in Moscow - Kazan Rail Terminal, Kursk Rail Terminal and Paveletsky Rail Termal (there are nine Rail Terminals in Russian capital).


What is the travel time between Moscow and Sochi with train ? Does Moscow planning a high speed rail with over 250 km/h to Sochi ?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Maisonette said:


> What is the travel time between Moscow and Sochi with train ?


It varies from 25 to 41 hours (depending from route).



Maisonette said:


> Does Moscow planning a high speed rail with over 250 km/h to Sochi ?


Well, this year it was declared about plans to decrease this time to 8 hours, but there are no real actions nowadays.


----------



## РВСН

*September 26 a group of skiers and snowboarders opened the winter season in Krasnaya Polyana*

http://www.funsochi.ru/blogs/funsochi/2013/sezon-1314-otkryt


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Knitemplar said:


> They look so stupid running in 82 degree heat in that winter outfit. So incongruous. And that Sochi outfit is really atrocious!


Are you German knitemplar? Because if so, yu have a lot to explain:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rainbow-colored uniform?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

Just incredible!!!


----------



## UrbanNikon

Brilliant!


----------



## РВСН

*Webcams of the Olympic building*

*mountain cluster*
http://sochicamera.ru/#s22

*coastal cluster*
http://sochicamera.ru/#s34


----------



## copa olympic

РВСН;107678948 said:


> *Webcams of the Olympic building*
> 
> *mountain cluster*
> http://sochicamera.ru/#s22
> 
> *coastal cluster*
> http://sochicamera.ru/#s34


Thank you very much PBCH !

Fisht Olympic Stadium - Captured from the live camera
5 October 2013 - 15:17 Moscow Time - 11:17 GMT/UTC


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Our response to the West *





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## advlive

*Thanks*



РВСН;107678948 said:


> *Webcams of the Olympic building*
> 
> *mountain cluster*
> http://sochicamera.ru/#s22
> 
> *coastal cluster*
> http://sochicamera.ru/#s34


Super thanks a lot


----------



## Helem

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Сочи/...rch_author=Lora-180477&how=created&type=image


----------



## dande

What flight were you on?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Knitemplar said:


> God, that outfit is FUGLY!! Russian runners better not hold the torch too close to their mouth. With the amount of vodka they drink, they could so easily go up in flames in a second!!


This man is Armenian:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shavarsh_Karapetyan

Shavarsh Vladimirovich Karapetyan (Armenian: Շավարշ Կարապետյան) (born May 19, 1953 in Kirovakan) is a retired Soviet Armenian finswimmer, 11-time World Record holder, 17-time World Champion, 13-time European Champion and 7-time USSR Champion; additionally, he saved 20 lives when a trolleybus fell into the Yerevan reservoir.


----------



## Knitemplar

AlekseyVT said:


> This man is Armenian:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shavarsh_Karapetyan
> 
> Shavarsh Vladimirovich Karapetyan (Armenian: Շավարշ Կարապետյան) (born May 19, 1953 in Kirovakan) is a retired Soviet Armenian finswimmer, 11-time World Record holder, 17-time World Champion, 13-time European Champion and 7-time USSR Champion; additionally, he saved 20 lives when a trolleybus fell into the Yerevan reservoir.


OK; fine distinction noted. hno: 

But funny that the flame went out after only TWO RUNNERS...and they didn't even use the true Olympia flame from the back-up lamps. :lol:


----------



## WFInsider

Every day of torch relay the flame will be lit by Olympia flame.


----------



## Jan

Guys, please don't mix this thread with politics, thanks.


----------



## Gekadisc

By the way, Olympic torch went out for the second time.

http://youtu.be/JCtK4arRyAw

UPD: 3rd time http://youtu.be/PoLzEJMJ8n4


----------



## 1poland1

Bwahahahahahaha the Olympic flame from lighter:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Looking forward what happens next...


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Knitemplar

WFInsider said:


>


What city is that /\/\ in??


----------



## human187

Knitemplar said:


> What city is that /\/\ in??


That is Arkhangelskoye Palace, near Moscow.


----------



## Gekadisc

Olympic torch went out for 16 times)


----------



## advlive

They have original backup (small from Greece) always don't worry. this happened all time but before no one interesting


----------



## Knitemplar

advlive said:


> They have original backup (small from Greece) always don't worry. this happened all time but before no one interesting


Not at this rate.


----------



## Леонид

is this a sign?? hahahahhaa


----------



## isaidso

Gekadisc said:


> Olympic torch went out for 16 times)


It shouldn't be allowed to go out once. 16 times? The press is going to have a field day with that one.


----------



## Gekadisc

A worker sewed his lips in protest against the non-payment of salary. He came out on a picket to the Olympic media center, for which he worked. The protestor was arrested.  http://www.itar-tass.com/c95/916626.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gekadisc said:


> A worker sewed his lips in protest against the non-payment of salary. He came out on a picket to the Olympic media center, for which he worked. The protestor was arrested.  http://www.itar-tass.com/c95/916626.html


Dude, even your link contradicts to what you write. There is written when he wasn't arrested, but send into police office in order to testify against the employer. There will be investigation for non-payment of salary. Also, he was given medical and psychological care. 

Also, there is written that he came from city of Orenburg and was repeatedly convicted. Since mid-September 2013, he worked in one of the construction companies on probation but he was fired due to repeatedly violations of labor discipline.


----------



## dande

Itar-tass is state-controled news agency, heavily biased.


----------



## master_klon

Gekadisc. Why do you keep coming back? I am still surprised you have not been banned. There are other forums where that may be discussed but this is not the place, this forum is under the category "Stadiums and Sports Arenas".


----------



## Gekadisc

AlekseyVT said:


> Dude, even your link contradicts to what you write. There is written when he wasn't arrested, but send into police office in order to testify against the employer. There will be investigation for non-payment of salary. Also, he was given medical and psychological care.
> .


I don't trust itar-tass. It was the first link that I found.
I trust BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/russia/2013/10/131017_russia_sochi_olympics_worker.shtml 

unknown men came and took him into a car and drove away. After that his colleagues tried to get in touch with Roman, but failed.



dande said:


> Itar-tass is state-controled news agency, heavily biased.


At least they wrote about this cause. Other russian-language medias did nothing



master_klon said:


> Gekadisc. Why do you keep coming back? I am still surprised you have not been banned. There are other forums where that may be discussed but this is not the place, this forum is under the category "Stadiums and Sports Arenas".


Because i want to obtain an international boycott of olympics and other events in this country. I belive than more people will know about it, they more likely will boycott it.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gekadisc said:


> Because i want to obtain an international boycott of olympics and other events in this country. I belive than more people will know about it, they more likely will boycott it.


Do you really believe that someone of world leaders will read your posts at SSC and will decide to boycott Winter Olympics?

Why are you so obsessed with Russia? Did you experienced boycott from Russian girl?


----------



## Franklansburg

Gekadisc said:


> I don't trust itar-tass. It was the first link that I found.
> I trust BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/russia/2013/10/131017_russia_sochi_olympics_worker.shtml
> 
> unknown men came and took him into a car and drove away. After that his colleagues tried to get in touch with Roman, but failed.
> 
> 
> 
> At least they wrote about this cause. Other russian-language medias did nothing
> 
> 
> Because i want to obtain an international boycott of olympics and other events in this country. I belive than more people will know about it, they more likely will boycott it.


This is off topic were talking about the 2014 Olympics


----------



## Knitemplar

Gekadisc said:


> Olympic torch went out for 16 times)


Must be practicing for when the flame won't be needed in the space walk and when the swirling winds in the Olympic Park put that flame out every day. :lol: :horse: 

Practice makes perfect! :dance:


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider

Olympic torch returned to Earth:


----------



## lybovinsta

Спасибо за фото!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## dande

>


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Athinaios

I knew the cauldron reminds me something similar:


----------



## moosefoot

Athinaios said:


> I knew the cauldron reminds me something similar:


Yes indeed! 

By the way, just how much titanium is in that Conquerors of Space monument? I've read 250 tons somewhere.


----------



## isaidso

That's a very good looking main stadium. What's the capacity?


----------



## AlekseyVT

isaidso said:


> That's a very good looking main stadium. What's the capacity?


40.000 for opening & closing ceremonies of Winter Olympic Games. For FIFA WC2018, its capacity will be increased to 45.000 after adding of side tribunes.


----------



## copa olympic

*November 2013
*

*Olympic Park Railway Station
*


----------



## copa olympic

*The Olympic Park
*


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## copa olympic

*Fisht Olympic Stadium
*


----------



## IceTea

Новый проект посмотрела. Довольно любопытный. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7ts1DEKebI&list=TLKlQW6JQdTnTkub6hHr8GzXXvWE4pYnS8


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Another crazy badass thing, swimming in stone cold water with olympic flame.


----------



## son_of_the_sun

Driving through Sochi.


----------



## slipped

Athinaios said:


> I knew the cauldron reminds me something similar:


PER ASPERA AD ASTRA !

*Vostochny Cosmodrome:*


----------



## slipped




----------



## Nneznajka

coool


----------



## TEBC

awesome!!


----------



## Knitemplar

Wow!! Carrying a piece of hardware into space that isn't even lit. How symbolic!!


----------



## FAAN

Perfect! Everything looks awesome!
This idea of ​​putting the olympic torch in in the space was incredible!


----------



## advlive

*Sochi ready*


----------



## WFInsider

Rooms in Mountain Village for sportsmen:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

those are really nice venues!! Great job Sochi!


----------



## Beck Duggleby

WFInsider said:


> Rooms in Mountain Village for sportsmen:


Awesome stuff, Sochi! I love those rooms. 

As you may or may not have known, I'm a huge motorsport fan - despite that I don't think I want to see the Olympic Park altered for F1 in any way! It's perfect as it is!


----------



## WFInsider

Testing lightning:


----------



## Helem

The resort Rosa Khutor opening of ski season 2013/2014










































































































































































































































































































http://fotoserg.livejournal.com/95934.html


----------



## WFInsider

And more:


----------



## DubaiWorldCentral

The Winter Games can come :cheers:


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## isaidso

Top notch stadia. Russia gets a 10/10 for that.


----------



## Nneznajka

cant wait ! :banana:


----------



## Galandar

Great job Russia :applause: Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## RobH

Love the Ice Dome, and the lighting offers a lot of possibilities during the evening. The skating venue also looks better than I'd expected. And the sliding venue looks magnificent.

Shame the stadium looks so compromised with its ceremony roof though. It would've been good to have that open to the elements, not least for the TV shots in the stadium with the sea and mountains in the background.


----------



## WFlnsider

Original: http://img.gazeta.ru/files3/601/5814601/upload-RIAN_02341216.HR.en.jpg


----------



## Knitemplar

WFlnsider said:


> Original: http://img.gazeta.ru/files3/601/5814601/upload-RIAN_02341216.HR.en.jpg


I hope they put more sponsors' logos on the ice. There's too much free white space there.


----------



## WFlnsider

Knitemplar said:


> I hope they put more sponsors' logos on the ice. There's too much free white space there.


There are always many logos during Eurohockey Tour on the ice, because it's a commercial cup.


----------



## Nneznajka

Пельмень;109956949 said:


> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©FadeevRoman


:banana:


----------



## Nneznajka




----------



## Fetocu

I see great potential for Sochi as Trade Port. How much of russian export is going over Sochi ? Or is Noworossijsk more important than Sochi on the Black Sea Coast ?


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Knitemplar

WFlnsider said:


>


If any Russians here are good sports, what is that bldg?


----------



## WFlnsider

Knitemplar said:


> If any Russians here are good sports, what is that bldg?


Try to read the thread. It's a main mediacentre.


----------



## Knitemplar

WFlnsider said:


> Try to read the thread. It's a main mediacentre.


I thought it was giant microchip.


----------



## _X_

Thanks for the update photo's

Merry Xmas to all


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## dallagnese

Knitemplar said:


> I thought it was giant microchip.


a mAcrochip, then?


----------



## advlive

super and best photo WFlnsider


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## _X_

Extreme skier-extreme hair


----------



## Denjiro

Indeed. :check: ^^


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile

Increíble !!!


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider

Original: http://brightwallpapers.com.ua/Uplo...cbae9eab/6fafae35772a67ee6129371274a03067.jpg


----------



## moosefoot

isaidso said:


> In some sports like aerials you don't really need a winter to train and Australia has capitalized on those opportunities. Kudos to Australia for not writing the winter Olympics off as an impossible mountain to conquer. Btw, you don't need winter to be good at skating either: hockey, figure skating, speed skating? Australia could be competitive in those sports one day as well.


Don't forget that Australia won the gold medal in speed skating in the 2002 Winter Olympics.  A massive fluke, but still.


----------



## Gadiri

What about transport ? 

2 screenshots for going to by cars to mountains. There is only 1 road (highway ?) to Krasnaïa Poliana ? 

I checked that there is also a railway. With how many tracks ? 





Some works along the river. Maybe of railway :


----------



## RobH

VIDEO ON CONSTRUCTION WORKING CONDITIONS:

http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2...30/pkg-robertson-workers-claim-abuse.cnn.html


----------



## WFlnsider

RobH said:


> ...


Do you remember, how you posted here that stadium will not be built in time, according to some so-called "construction expert"? Want to appologise? :lol:


----------



## WFlnsider

*Sochi-2014 page on RT:

http://2014.rt.com/*


----------



## RobH

WFlnsider said:


> Do you remember, how you posted here that stadium will not be built in time, according to some so-called "construction expert"? Want to appologise? :lol:


For posting a news story relating to Sochi construction in a thread dedicated to Sochi construction? No, I'm not going to apologise. :nuts::nuts::nuts:

Everyone knows how close to the deadline this stadium's construction was - it look longer than Sochi organisers wanted - so it was completely relevant to the thread.

Have you got any comment on the video I just posted?


----------



## TGrave

Gadiri said:


> What about transport ?
> 
> 2 screenshots for going to by cars to mountains. There is only 1 road (highway ?) to Krasnaïa Poliana ?
> 
> I checked that there is also a railway. With how many tracks ?


There are old photos at Google maps, both new highway and railway had been built already. And there is old (slower) road too.

If I'm not mistaken, the number of railway tracks differs - near the end it has one track, closer to Adler - two. It's enough, there will be several pairs of trains each hour (a train every 15 minutes if I rememer correctly). Plus buses of course.

I doubt that railway will be a bottleneck, but cableways may be. Queues at cableways' stations are almost guaranteed, so if you plan to visit events in the mountain cluster, you may want to add extra time for cableways.


----------



## isaidso

moosefoot said:


> Don't forget that Australia won the gold medal in speed skating in the 2002 Winter Olympics.  A massive fluke, but still.


Oh I didn't forget. Few would have predicted Australia getting the gold, but that's how the sport unfolds quite often.


----------



## isaidso

I've deleted the post intended to provoke, and the ensuing reply. Neither will be tolerated here. Stay on topic folks.


----------



## void0

Gadiri said:


> What about transport ?


You can get there by train, 100 rubles (2.2 euro)


----------



## WesTexas

I have to take back what I said earlier, this is going to be a strange but amazing olympics. It's weird to see a winter olymics village with no snow and it being warm enough to sun bath outside. But things look good once the polish of the olympics was applied and I hope this is an amazing olympics with many ups and no downs.


----------



## moosefoot

WesTexas said:


> I have to take back what I said earlier, this is going to be a strange but amazing olympics. It's weird to see a winter olymics village with no snow and it being warm enough to sun bath outside. But things look good once the polish of the olympics was applied and I hope this is an amazing olympics with many ups and no downs.


Sorry, it's me again... :horse:

But I would strongly advise against sunbathing in Sochi/Adler in the weeks to come. Long term forecast for the Olympic Park says that it's gonna be around 2C there on the opening day (35.5 F). Pretty chilly. And then it'll remain like that, from around freezing to peaks of perhaps 10C (50 F) through most of February.

As I have written before in this thread and in others, don't be fooled by the palm trees etc. Sochi/Adler gets real warm in the summers, and the winters are generally mild, but it's not some kind of scorching tropical resort. Those palms are carefully selected species that can deal with the climate, and they are just barely making it over the winter...

...And again, all outdoor competitions take place some 30-40 miles from the coast, up in the nearby mountains where it's well snowy and much colder than by the coast, as can be seen in many photos in this thread.


----------



## _X_

isaidso said:


> In some sports like aerials you don't really need a winter to train and Australia has capitalized on those opportunities. Kudos to Australia for not writing the winter Olympics off as an impossible mountain to conquer. Btw, you don't need winter to be good at skating either: hockey, figure skating, speed skating? Australia could be competitive in those sports one day as well.


Our depth this time around is much better.14 Athletes have finished top 3 in the last year and we will compete in 10 of the 15 sports in Sochi.Humble beginnings symbolised by Steven Bradbury who fluked the skating gold 12 years ago.The "new" sports have been great for Australia as they are much more alligned to our cultural obsession of surfing.

Nuff said
Where were we again.........


----------



## _X_

RobH said:


> VIDEO ON CONSTRUCTION WORKING CONDITIONS:
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2...30/pkg-robertson-workers-claim-abuse.cnn.html



Not good Rob
Feel terrible for that fella


----------



## swifty78

One week to go 

I'll be getting staying up to watch the opening, round 1-2am AEDST!


----------



## _X_

swifty78 said:


> One week to go
> 
> I'll be getting staying up to watch the opening, round 1-2am AEDST!


x2


----------



## tiggyinmelbs

the aussie guy who fluked the gold
won a bronze at the previous olympics as well
if it helps


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 30, 2014. The opening of Coastal Olympic Village.*









Sochi2014









Sochi2014









Sochi2014









Sochi2014

*Mayor of Coastal Olympic Village - great Russian athlete Yelena Isinbayeva (born 1982), two-time Olympic Champion in Pole Vault (2004, 2008), three-time World Outdoor Champion (2005, 2007, 2013), four-time World Indoor Champion (2004, 2006, 2008, 2012), European Outdoor Champion (2006), European Indoor Champion (2005), 28-time World Record holder, World Sportswoman of the Year by Laureus (2007, 2009), IAAF Female Athlete of the Year (2004, 2005, 2008), Laureate of the Prince of Asturias Award for Sports (2009):*








Sochi2014









Sochi2014


----------



## AlekseyVT

*January 30, 2014. The opening of Mountain Olympic Village.*









Sochi2014









Sochi2014

*Mayor of Mountain Olympic Village - great Russian athlete Svetlana Zhurova (born 1972), Olympic Champion in Speed Skating (2006), World Sprint Speed Skating Champion (2006), World Champion in the 500 metres (1996):* 








Sochi2014









Sochi2014









Sochi2014


----------



## isaidso

_X_ said:


> The "new" sports have been great for Australia as they are much more alligned to our cultural obsession of surfing.


Interestingly, the 'new' sports have been great for Canada and the US because they're culturally more relevant to us than the 'old' sports favoured by Europeans like nordic combined, biathlon, ski jumping, and cross country skiing. It's no coincidence that Canada and the US have gotten a lot stronger at the winter Olympics since these newer sports were included. 

It's added to the cost of the winter Olympics in that new venues need to be built, but the winter Olympics needed to bulk up a little bit.


----------



## advlive

Gadiri said:


> And how many beds in 2 olympic villages ?


I think if you need full information have to search and find easy


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## AlekseyVT

Link


----------



## RMB2007

Some LED company did good business.


----------



## Zegarkowy

RMB2007 said:


> Some LED company did good business.


I think not only led company...


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Great Russian tennis player Maria Sharapova, Career Grand Slam winner (2004 Wimbledon, 2006 US Open, 2008 Australian Open, 2012 Roland Garros), 2004 WTA Tour Champion and former World No. 1 in WTA Ranking. She lived in Sochi for few years and now will be work as TV reporter at coming Olympics:*








sportstories









Link


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## alexandru.mircea

The hotels seem to be lagging behind the sports infrastructure: www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldv...-their-hilarious-and-gross-hotel-experiences/


----------



## Khathi_

Hotels are generally lacking in Russia, especially ones built and staffed by the eleventh hour. Nothing to see here, move along. These aren't droids you're looking for.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Anubis2051 said:


> I'm not the only one who sees Montreal's Olympic Stadium when they look at the cauldron, am I?


Ditto.


----------



## GEwinnen

Montreal 1976 wasn't ready on time:


----------



## WFlnsider

85831388


----------



## WFlnsider

Gorky Gorod Mall, the first multi-functional shopping and entertainment centre in the Krasnaya Polyana alpine ski resort was opened on Tuesday:






Coastal Village:


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Nneznajka




----------



## _X_

^^
great


----------



## Fabricio JF

^^
Fantastic images from Russia!!!


----------



## MarkLanegan

GEwinnen said:


> Montreal 1976 wasn't ready on time:


Actually this design was so futuristic and breakthrough one for that time  

And ..... Welcome Sochi 2014 !!!! Hope it better  

And i actually hope sometimes tropical countries like Indonesia may join this event, like Jamaica


----------



## Nneznajka




----------



## AlekseyVT

MarkLanegan said:


> Actually this design was so futuristic and breakthrough one for that time
> 
> And ..... Welcome Sochi 2014 !!!! Hope it better
> 
> And i actually hope sometimes tropical countries like Indonesia may join this event, like Jamaica


Thanks.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Link*


----------



## AlekseyVT

Infocenter2014


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Participating National Olympic Committees*

*A record 88 nations have qualified to compete, which beats the previous record of 82 set at the last Winter Olympics in Vancouver.* *Seven nations: Dominica, Malta, Paraguay, Timor Leste, Togo, Tonga and Zimbabwe are all making their Winter Olympics debut* :cheers: Kristina Krone qualified to compete in her second consecutive games for her nation of Puerto Rico but the island's Olympic Committee chose not to send her to compete again as they did in 2010. Similarly, South Africa decided not to send alpine skier Sive Speelman to Sochi. Algeria also did not enter its only qualified athlete, Mehdi-Selim Khelifi.

*Countries that participated in 2010, but not 2014:* *Colombia, Ethiopia, Ghana, India *, North Korea, Senegal, South Africa.
Countries that participated in 2014, but not 2010: British Virgin Islands, Dominica, Luxembourg, Malta, Paraguay, Philippines, Thailand, Timor-Leste, Togo, Tonga, Venezuela, Virgin Islands, Zimbabwe.*

** India's athletes will compete under the Olympic Flag.* India was suspended in December 2012 over the election process of the Indian Olympic Association.


----------



## _X_

TBH most countries that are competing are doing it only symbolically and with subsidies from the IOC.
Nevertheless the competiition will be the best and most diverse yet and the 86 different events will be far more accessible to the average punter than in the past.
In Australia for instance the Olympics(especially Summer) has become almost unwatchable because it's so jingoistic (bypassing much of the great sport that doesn't involve our own).
This time however the host broadcaster here is showing ALL events online(8 different stations) and on TV there is 24 hour coverage.It's also live and in primetime(12 midday in Sochi =7pm in Australia)

Can

not

wait


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Some balanced first impressions: http://edition.cnn.com/2014/02/05/s...mpics-first-impressions/index.html?hpt=isp_c1


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LIST OF FLAG BEARERS AT THE OPENING CEREMONY*

_(in Russian alphabetical order)_
1. Greece - Panagiota Tsakiri (Cross-country skiing);
2. Australia - Alex "Chumpy" Pullin (Snowboarding);
3. Austria - Mario Stecher (Nordic combined);
4. Azerbaijan - Patrick Brachner (Alpine skiing);
5. Albania - Erjon Tola (Alpine skiing);
6. Andorra - Mireia Gutierrez (Alpine skiing);
7. Argentina - Cristian Simari Birkner (Alpine skiing);
8. Armenia - Sergey Mikayelyan (Cross-country skiing);
9. Belarus - Aleksei Grishin (Freestyle skiing);
10. Belgium - Hanna Mariën (Bobsleigh);
11. Bermuda - Tucker Murphy (Cross-country skiing);
12. Bulgaria - Maria Kirkova (Alpine skiing);
13. Bosnia and Herzegovina - Žana Novaković (Alpine skiing);
14. Brazil - Jaqueline Mourão (Biathlon & Cross-country skiing);
15. British Virgin Islands - Peter Crook (Freestyle skiing);
16. Great Britain - Jon Eley (Short track speed skating);
17. Hungary - Bernadett Heidum (Short track speed skating);
18. Venezuela - Antonio Jose Pardo Andretta (Alpine skiing);
19. Virgin Islands - Jasmine Campbell (Alpine skiing);
20. Timor-Leste - Yohan Goutt Goncalves (Alpine skiing);
21. Germany - Maria Höfl-Riesch (Alpine skiing);
22. Hong Kong, China - Pan-To Barton Lui (Short track speed skating);
23. Georgia - Nino Tsiklauri (Alpine skiing);
24. Denmark - Lene Nielsen (Curling);
25. Dominica - Gary di Silvestri (Cross-country skiing);
26. Zimbabwe - Luke Steyn (Alpine skiing);
27. Israel - Vladislav Bykanov (Short track speed skating);
28. Islamic Republic of Iran - Hossein Saveh-Shemshaki (Alpine skiing);
29. Ireland - Conor Lyne (Alpine skiing);
30. Iceland - Sævar Birgisson (Cross-country skiing);
31. Spain - Javier Fernández (Figure skating);
32. Italy - Armin Zöggeler (Luge);
33. Kazakhstan - Yerdos Akhmadiyev (Cross-country skiing);
34. Cayman Islands - Dow Travers (Alpine skiing);
35. Canada - Hayley Wickenheiser (Ice hockey);
36. Cyprus - Constantinos Papamichael (Alpine skiing);
37. Kyrgyzstan - Dmitry Trelevski (Alpine skiing);
38. People's Republic of China - Tong Jian (Figure skating);
39. Republic of Korea - Lee Kyou-Hyuk (Speed skating);
40. Latvia - Sandis Ozoliņš (Ice hockey);
41. Lebanon - Alexandre Mohbat (Alpine skiing);
42. Lithuania - Deividas Stagniūnas (Figure skating);
43. Liechtenstein - Tina Weirather (Alpine skiing);
44. Luxembourg - Kari Peters (Cross-country skiing);
45. Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia - Darko Damjanovski (Cross-country skiing);
46. Malta - Elise Pellegrin (Alpine skiing);
47. Morocco - Adam Lamhamedi (Alpine skiing);
48. Mexico - Hubertus Von Hohenlohe (Alpine skiing);
49. Republic of Moldova - Victor Pinzaru (Biathlon);
50. Monaco - Olivier Jenot (Alpine skiing);
51. Mongolia - Bold Byambadorj (Cross-country skiing);
52. Individual Olympic Athletes - Volunteer from SOCOG;
53. Nepal - Dachhiri Sherpa (Cross-country skiing);
54. Netherlands - Jorien ter Mors (Short track speed skating & Speed skating);
55. New Zealand - Shane Dobbin (Speed skating);
56. Norway - Aksel Lund Svindal (Alpine skiing);
57. Pakistan - Muhammad Karim (Alpine skiing);
58. Paraguay - Julia Marino (Freestyle skiing);
59. Peru - Roberto Carcelen (Cross-country skiing);
60. Poland - Dawid Kupczyk (Bobsleigh);
61. Portugal - Arthur Hanse (Alpine skiing);
62. Romania - Eva Tofalvi (Biathlon);
63. San Marino - Vincenzo Michelotti (Alpine skiing);
64. Serbia - Milanko Petrović (Biathlon & Cross-country skiing);
65. Slovakia - Zdeno Chára (Ice hockey);
66. Slovenia - Tomaž Razingar (Ice hockey);
67. United States of America - Todd Lodwick (Nordic combined);
68. Tajikistan - Alisher Kudratov (Alpine skiing);
69. Thailand - Kanes Sucharitakul (Alpine skiing);
70. Chinese Taipei - Sung Ching-yang (Speed skating);
71. Togo - Mathilde-Amivi Petitjean (Cross-country skiing);
72. Tonga - Bruno Banani (Luge);
73. Turkey - Alper Uçar (Figure skating);
74. Uzbekistan - Kseniya Grigoreva (Alpine skiing);
75. Ukraine - Valentina Shevchenko (Cross-country skiing);
76. Philippines - Michael Christian Martinez (Figure skating);
77. Finland - Enni Rukajärvi (Snowboarding);
78. France - Jason Lamy-Chappuis (Nordic combined);
79. Croatia - Ivica Kostelić (Alpine skiing);
80. Montenegro - Tarik Hadžić (Alpine skiing);
81. Czech Republic - Šárka Strachová (Alpine skiing);
82. Chile - Dominique Ohaco (Freestyle skiing);
83. Switzerland - Simon Ammann (Ski jumping);
84. Sweden - Anders Södergren (Cross-country skiing);
85. Estonia - Indrek Tobreluts (Biathlon);
86. Jamaica - Marvin Dixon (Bobsleigh);
87. Japan - Ayumi Ogasawara (Curling);
88. Russian Federation - Alexander Zubkov (Bobsleigh).

*TO BE UPDATED…*


----------



## WFlnsider

> *Olympic Park*
> 
> To get to the Olympic Park Spectators must have a Spectator Pass plus:
> 
> - a ticket to a competition on the current date or
> - an official invitation to the Olympic Park or a ticket to the Olympic Park.
> - Olympic Park ticket's price is 200 RUB.
> 
> *Medals Plaza in the Olympic Park*
> 
> The Medals Plaza is located in the very center of the Olympic Park. During the day, from 13:00 to 17:00, the Medals Plaza works as a Live Site, where you can watch the competition live feed from both Clusters. From 19:00 the evening shows begin – entertainment by the best performers of Russia, showing the many aspects of the cultural life of the country. Followed by the awards Ceremony and a headliners concert. Every evening more than 20 000 people will come together at the award Ceremony.
> 
> *Schedule of Medals Plaza 08.02.2014 to 22.02.2014*
> 
> 13.00-17.00: Live feed of the Olympic Winter Games
> 
> 19:00-20.00: Performance of the best ensembles, showing all the aspects of the multinational traditions of the Russian regions.
> 
> 20.15-21.30: Live feed of award ceremony
> 
> 21:30-23:00: Gala–concert of Russian and international performers
> 
> *Hospitality Houses*
> 
> National Olympic Committee Hospitality Houses are part of a popular hospitality program conducted during the Games that is organized by the National Olympic Committees. The program of Houses may include the organization of activities for members of the team, and winners of the Games, events for the general public, concerts, sales of the Houses’ own souvenirs, food and beverages and the organization of cultural and educational activities. Houses can be either free for the Olympic Park spectators and visitors to access or they can have limited access by invitation only. Currently the Olympic Park includes: NOC Hospitality Houses of Russia, Krasnodar Region Hospitality House, Switzerland, PyeongChang 2018 Organizing Committee, Japan House.
> 
> *Joint activities with the Theme Park*
> 
> The Olympic Park also contains the Sochi Park Theme Park. Olympic Park visitors can access the Sochi Park Theme Park area for free. In the Sochi Park Theme Park visitors can stroll through the Enchanted Labyrinth, which is based on Pushkin’s fairy tales; a well-appointed landscaped park with a man-made lake; ride carousels; and watch a variety of shows in the Theme Park’s theme areas. The Theme Park’s entertainment program includes performances by 150 artists from different regions of Russia.
> 
> *The Residence of Ded Moroz*
> 
> Ded Moroz is one of the brightest and most popular symbols of winter in Russia. In view of the great popularity of the character among children, his residence in the Olympic Park will be a major attraction for the youngest guests of the Games.
> 
> *Exhibition of the Russian regions*
> 
> The Exhibition will allow the participants and guests of the Games to get acquainted with the cultural and ethnical diversity of Russia, the traditions of its indigenous ethnic groups, and the touristic highlights attractiveness of Russia and its innovative potential.
> 
> *Sochi 2014 Marketing Partners Showcasing*
> 
> Exhibition pavilions of Sochi 2014 Marketing Partners are located inside the Olympic Park and are operated by the Partners during
> the Games time period. There will be around 10 pavilions during Olympic Games. Inside the pavilions Partners demonstrate their own products and services to the Games' visitors in an interactive and attractive manner.
> 
> Games visitors will have a unique opportunity to participate in special interactive entertainment provided by Sochi 2014 Partners' programs and obtain a memorable experience of the Games spirit.


http://www.sochi2014.com/en/spectators-olympic-park


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Bobsled Veteran Alexander Zubkov to Carry Russian Flag at Sochi Games*

*23:45 05/02/2014*

SOCHI, February 5 (R-Sport) - Two-time Olympic bobsled medalist Alexander Zubkov has been given the honor of carrying the Russian flag at Friday's opening ceremony of the Sochi Winter Games.

Zubkov, 39, is competing at his fifth Olympics and will lead out the Russian team in front of President Vladimir Putin and at least 44 other world leaders at the "Fisht" Olympic Stadium on the Black Sea. "I'm very satisfied and overjoyed that I've been entrusted with such an honorable mission," Zubkov told R-Sport. "It's great to realize that the country is behind me. And I'll do everything possible to help our team put in a worthy performance at the Games".

Born in Bratsk, in the midst of Siberia, the athlete took up bobsleigh at the age of ten and went all the way to become the world champion and four-time European champion. Zubkov's crew won silver medal at the 2006 Turin Games and bronze medal at the 2010 Vancouver Games - events both won by Germany's Andre Lange. He won a two-man gold at the world championships in Königssee in 2011 and has five other world medals dating back to Lake Placid 2003. 

Tennis star Maria Sharapova was the flagbearer for the Summer Games in London in 2012, with hockey player Alexey Morozov getting the honor at the last Winter Olympics in 2010. Among the other contenders widely tipped to carry the flag in Sochi were former NHL star Ilya Kovalchuk, Yevgeny Plushenko, the 2006 Turin Olympic figure skating gold medalist, and luge veteran Albert Demchenko, among others.

The last time an Olympics was on Russian soil, wrestling gold medalist Nikolay Balboshin carried the Soviet flag at the 1980 Summer Games in Moscow.

http://en.ria.ru/sochi2014/20140205...er-Zubkov-to-Carry-Russian-Flag-at-Sochi.html

*2011. Königssee, Germany. The first victory at the FIBT World Championships in the history of Russian/Soviet sport:*








bolshoisport

*Alexander Zubkov (left) and Alexey Voyevoda (right) - the bronze medalists at the 2010 Vancouver Winter Olympics:*








svoboda


----------



## _X_

Australia's flagbearer announced just 90 minutes ago is Alex "Chumpy" Pullen










> SNOWBOARDER Alex “Chumpy” Pullin will carry the Australian flag at Friday night’s opening ceremony - and then said the sight of warships off the coast as he flew into Sochi heartened him that he would not be at the centre of a terrorist attack.
> Pullin, who is one of Australia’s leading medal contenders in the men’s snowboard cross, was a surprise selection ahead of four-time Olympic aerial freestyle skier Lydia Lasilla.
> Pullen qualified first in the event at the Vancouver Games but crashed out in his first head-to-head race.
> 
> Since then, he has become the event’s world leader, claiming two overall World Cup crowns as well as his double world championship success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/winter-...arer-for-opening-ceremony-20140206-3251n.html


----------



## _X_

Been watching some qualifying from the slopestyle.Pretty interesting to watch


----------



## WFlnsider

https://twitter.com/MariaSharapova/status/431362822845784064/photo/1/large


----------



## dande

First blooper reel from Sochi courtesy of the media.
http://mentalfloss.com/article/54905/10-ways-sochi-not-ready


----------



## fidalgo

AlekseyVT said:


> *LIST OF FLAG BEARERS AT THE OPENING CEREMONY*
> 
> 61. Portugal - ?


Arthur Hanse (Alpine skiing / giant slalom) will be the flag bearer of Portugal
http://www.seleccaonacional.net/art...te-de-portugal-na-abertura-dos-jo-de-inverno/


----------



## TGrave

dande said:


> First blooper reel from Sochi courtesy of the media.
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/54905/10-ways-sochi-not-ready


I wonder why the note about toilet paper was one of them - it's like those journalists had never visited some European countries. I've seen such notes in many of them, including France. Granted, mostly in smaller modest hotels (I like those more, not the grand five-star monsters).

Let's hope that hotels for media will be the largest problem of the games. It's shame of course.

What's interesting is that most of Russians who visit this Olympics would not live in those hotels. Those new hotels were reserved almost completely for media, some officials, foreign spectators. Most of spectators from Russia just could not book rooms in the new hotels - they are living in older ones, in the guesthouses. Also there are 5 large cruise ships in the port serving like hotels - their cabins are very popular, and there should not be any problems for guests on the ships.

The fact that journalists are those who have suffered the most is somewhat ironical since the plans were to give them new (and supposedly the best) hotels.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

What type of anti terrorism units does Sochi have in place?


----------



## moosefoot

Hed_Kandi said:


> What type of anti terrorism units does Sochi have in place?


It's what you would expect, the typical mixture of MVD, FSB and FSB-PVR, military units from the Army, Air Defense and Navy, plus foreign units/detachments etc. 

For instance - MVD Politsiya (usual police), plus their various rapid response and antiterror units, such as OMON, SOBR and ODON, i.e. their respective Spetsnaz detachments (basically Russian "SWAT" teams and such). 

Then there are Cossack guards, FSB intelligence units, American FBI plus other foreign officers, many vessels and lots of personnel from the Russian Coast Guard, both ordinary and Spetsnaz military detachments scattered throughout the entire region, some air defense units from the Southern Air Defense Command, units from the Black Sea Fleet (several vessels and a big bunch of marines available) and so on. 

Security is pretty massive, but despite this athletes have noted that while knowing the massive security presence, it's hardly noticeable - they keep a low profile and only a few carry arms openly etc. But some people have spotted camouflaged Spetsnaz rangers patrolling the mountains etc.


----------



## dande

TGrave said:


> I wonder why the note about toilet paper was one of them - it's like those journalists had never visited some European countries. I've seen such notes in many of them, including France. Granted, mostly in smaller modest hotels (I like those more, not the grand five-star monsters).
> 
> Let's hope that hotels for media will be the largest problem of the games. It's shame of course.
> 
> What's interesting is that most of Russians who visit this Olympics would not live in those hotels. Those new hotels were reserved almost completely for media, some officials, foreign spectators. Most of spectators from Russia just could not book rooms in the new hotels - they are living in older ones, in the guesthouses. Also there are 5 large cruise ships in the port serving like hotels - their cabins are very popular, and there should not be any problems for guests on the ships.
> 
> The fact that journalists are those who have suffered the most is somewhat ironical since the plans were to give them new (and supposedly the best) hotels.


TP situation is similar in many southern european countries. They also complained about water in Sochi. Wait till they go to Brazil!


----------



## plafond

http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...-910e92ba-8e72-11e3-afb4-50ae7364e5b3.shtml#1

Photos on italian newspaper (online version)


----------



## Yamauchi

Really excited and hopeful this is the best Winter Games event in history.


----------



## TEBC

dande said:


> TP situation is similar in many southern european countries. They also complained about water in Sochi.* Wait till they go to Brazil!*


I dont get it...


----------



## karhu.spb

http://stream.1tv.ru/live
There You can watch ceremony again, but on russian. 

Amazing show.


----------



## GTR66

Its a great opening. everything looks great except for the minor snow flake ops. But hey the Olympics are back in style and its great that my home nation has gotten through all the bad publicity and so far with out any major incidents and cant wait for the action to get ramped up.


----------



## _X_

Best Winter Opening Ceremony EVER opcorn:


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

A new souvenir just arrived!


----------



## WFlnsider

Irina Sheik:


----------



## xalexey

plafond said:


> with less money (50 billion dollar approximately) china organized spectacular summer games in beijing....but the venues for summer games are more numerous and the sport venues in china was very spectacular (bird's nest, aquatic center...)...the money spent in sochi are unexplained...torino had problems in the post- olympic period for the sliding venue...but sliding is a sport not very common in italy and the maintenance is very expensive...but the other venues are ok olympic stadium is the stadium of torino fc and the "palaolimpico" designed by arata isozaki is one of the most important venues for concerts and events...i want to see the olympic village in sochi in a few years...venues too big for a city so small....


Sochi + Was desert .. Built a new (not upgraded) - roads, bridges, tunnels, railways (in the mountains), power plants, sewage treatment plants, sewage all over the city, seaport, railway station, the promenade, the new airport, the pipeline + x 2 mountain conditions. Cableways> 50 km. Built two cities. In the mountains and the sea. national park. forest. new electrical network throughout the city + electric network in the mountains. Telecommunications. Previously, this was nothing.
The cost of labor in China small 
In Russia, the estimates take into account the value of the land under construction. 
In Russia, the roads wider than in Europe. 
Use the latest technologies. 
Seismic safety of buildings x 2 times the cost.
Some facilities will disassemble and will transfer to another city. For example the construction of curling.


----------



## isaidso

Adriel Ambrózio said:


> A new souvenir just arrived!


:nuts:


----------



## xalexey

xalexey said:


> Sochi + Was desert .. Built a new (not upgraded) - roads, bridges, tunnels, railways (in the mountains), power plants, sewage treatment plants, sewage all over the city, seaport, railway station, the promenade, the new airport, the pipeline + x 2 mountain conditions. Cableways> 50 km. Built two cities. In the mountains and the sea.
> The cost of labor in China small
> In Russia, the estimates take into account the value of the land under construction.
> In Russia, the roads wider than in Europe.
> Use the latest technologies.
> Seismic safety of buildings x 2 times the cost.


+track f-1


----------



## isaidso

*My favourite Canadian uniforms ever* - Good job Hudson's Bay!


----------



## WFlnsider

Amazing video:

85620246


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## slipped

del


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## dande

Nice opening ceremony but not more than that. Good execution very typical of olympic games. Didn´t have the beauty of London nor care-free peacefullnes of Vancouver.


----------



## WFlnsider

Original: http://i.imgur.com/tJa9XkN.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/teiBFxP.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/KSsMpc7.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/UedByow.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/odXmDYN.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/Uziu9JZ.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/nosu0Sk.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/T03bmxA.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/Y3l44g9.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/NvkMMj1.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/B1tvN26.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/8gzoqqf.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/6Aoj0E3.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/FxZcLqg.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/BwCOVeb.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/Y21mnRe.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/8jE2Sks.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/TZtbGm9.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/1Qte3b7.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/luMElXY.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/ntQAnyi.jpg










Original: http://i.imgur.com/c0GRTzm.jpg


----------



## NaRc0t1c

Great ROMANIA....


----------



## Alexenergy

Thank you Sochi for such a spectacular show! It was amazing, one of the best opening ceremonies ever! :cheers:


----------



## aleochi

Unbelievable how Sochi's budget just exploded, these will be the most expensive games of the Olympics' history. Regarding that, I thought the opening cerymony could be more "interesting"... Just thought it was OK


----------



## foxmulder

Nice opening Ceremony. I really enjoyed it. :cheers:


----------



## LuisClaudio

Go Brazil!!!!


----------



## Lord David

The Opening Ceremony the best ever?

Well I thought it was good, but as the best ever, I think not.

The Cauldron lighting was anti-climactic. What it could have been was the 2 final torchbearers actually climbing up the steps to the top of the cauldron (perhaps with past Olympics mentioned in Russian only), where they meet the little girl that was part of the ceremony. The 3 of them light the cauldron together.


----------



## Lord David

aleochi said:


> Unbelievable how Sochi's budget just exploded, these will be the most expensive games of the Olympics' history. Regarding that, I thought the opening cerymony could be more "interesting"... Just thought it was OK


I expect organizers and the official report to present a Games which actually cost only $25 billion. There will be no mentioning of $51 billion and how half was supposedly gone through embezzlement. 

Therefore stating that Sochi isn't the most expensive Olympics in history.


----------



## aleochi

Lord David said:


> I expect organizers and the official report to present a Games which actually cost only $25 billion. There will be no mentioning of $51 billion and how half was supposedly gone through embezzlement.
> 
> Therefore stating that Sochi isn't the most expensive Olympics in history.


You really think that?? Various sources including majors european and americans newspapers are confirming that even the US$ 51bi could be outdated. Just to give an example, a regular 25-miles-road in Sochi's cost costed about $7B. 

Putin's oposition affirm that 2/3 of the total cost os Sochi's went to corruption.


----------



## Knitemplar

Stunning, breathtaking opening ceremony. One of the best ceremonies ever!! 

However...

"*P*" for *Pasternak, Boris* and "*S*" for *Solzhenitsyn, Alexander*? "W" for *Where Were They*? How come they were omitted from the Honored Russian Writers and Composers, yet they are among the most widely-read and known in the west? Again, "W" for WHY??


----------



## AlekseyVT

Knitemplar said:


> Stunning, breathtaking opening ceremony. One of the best ceremonies ever!!
> 
> However...
> 
> "*P*" for *Pasternak, Boris* and "*S*" for *Solzhenitsyn, Alexander*? "W" for *Where Were They*? How come they were omitted from the Honored Russian Writers and Composers, yet they are among the most widely-read and known in the west? Again, "W" for WHY??


"The Alphabet" part showed main achievements of Russian art, science and history. I sure that Periodic Table of Chemical Elements and Satelite are among main Russian inventions for the world science and technologies.

Unfortunately, we don't have enough letters in Russian alphabet to tell about all great Russian people.


----------



## ogonek




----------



## WFlnsider

Site, which collects lies and fakes about Sochi-2014:


> It seems to me that the situation with lies and gossips around Sochi has hit overload. Many things that have been published about the Olympics on the Internet are lies and I want to debunk them. The logo is burning panties from the famous English proverb: "Liar liar, pants on fire".


*http://gossipsochi.com/*

And article: *8 Viral Sochi Olympics Photos That Are Total Lies*


----------



## ogonek

Noah Hoffman,personal blog:cheers:
(born August 1, 1989 in Evergreen, Colorado) is an American cross country skier
http://noahhoffman.com/


----------



## moosefoot

WFlnsider said:


> Site, which collects lies and fakes about Sochi-2014:
> 
> *http://gossipsochi.com/*
> 
> And article: *8 Viral Sochi Olympics Photos That Are Total Lies*


It seems like almost everything comes from American journalists, especially the NBC and Fox, while other countries' journalist and (perhaps most importantly) the athletes have pretty much only good things to say.

Here is a sober analysis from the official Australian Sochi broadcaster:
http://tenplay.com.au/sport/sochi-2014/articles/sochi-first-impressions

From what I've heard elsewhere, people are very happy with it too. 

Lithuanian journalists wondering where the supposed problems are that their Western colleagues are ranting about:
http://www.delfi.lt/sportas/socis/l...-svarus-vanduo-ir-viskas-blizga.d?id=63948810

Etc...



aleochi said:


> Just to give an example, a regular 25-miles-road in Sochi's cost costed about $7B.


Another common lie, I'm afraid. It's been repeated since 2010 or something, but people omit the fact that it is not exactly a "regular road"... 

The price for this "regular road" in fact includes 12 large tunnels with a combined length of about _20 miles_, more than 50 bridges, a parallell _high speed railway_, various adjacent facilities etc. And it was all built in about 3½ years or so, and involved lots of extra (and expensive) implementations to not damage the sensitive ecoregion too much (such as the river next to it). 

http://skmost2014.ru/opisanie

So if that is supposed to imply corruption, then it seems like corruption is unusually low in Russia when compared to similar big infrastructural projects elsewhere. :lol: No, the medias are not very truthful in these matters - much like how all other Sochi cost figures are inflated and twisted around, numerous examples of that can be found everywhere, including just a few pages back in this very thread. 

It's pretty safe to say that there were cost overruns and all kinds of embezzlements going on (and Russia sure is known for that), but not on the grand scale that some claim, because the numbers simply do not support that. 

Compare to the _Big Dig_ in Massachussets, USA, for example. Only 3.5 miles of tunnel + comparable peripherals, cost $15bn+ and took about 15 years (1991-2006).

Or the Scanlink railroad tunnel in southern Sweden... Only 5.4 miles of tunnel, has been u/c for 20+ years (started in 1992 and is scheduled to open in 2015...), cost more than $2bn (likely a lot more), and has lead to massive environmental destruction, poisoned rivers and all kinds of lawsuits back and forth...


----------



## japanese001




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## eMKay

ogonek said:


> Noah Hoffman,personal blog:cheers:
> (born August 1, 1989 in Evergreen, Colorado) is an American cross country skier
> http://noahhoffman.com/


Amazing post thanks, everyone has to read this, don't forget to click on each picture on the main page. Each one leads to an incredibly detailed description of each day! He even takes pictures while actually ON THE COURSE during training runs, I would love to see more blogs like this from athletes, simply awesome.


----------



## jackass94

evian said:


>


...


----------



## Mr_Dru

President Putin, King Willem-Alexander and Queen Maxima having a good time in the Holland House














Rtlnieuws.nl


----------



## japanese001




----------



## JorgeGt

I see most of the venues are crowded... That's nice


----------



## WFlnsider

Right now at the "Iceberg" Skating Palace:


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## MaTTiC

Zegarkowy said:


> Peter Prevc, why are you so sad? Smile man!


Year ago in Predazzo he was beaten by Bardal at normal hill, and week later by Stoch at large hill... Allways second... Now you know why?


----------



## Jorge Stgo-Chile

Algún link para acceder a ver la Ceremonia de Apertura del 07 de Febrero pasado?
Gracias


----------



## Zegarkowy




----------



## dande

Enviromental impact of these games is huge, for all the money and knowledge nothing was done to make the games more sustainable.

http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/02/12/3264881/sochi-dirty-games/


----------



## РВСН

dande said:


> Enviromental impact of these games is huge, for all the money and knowledge nothing was done to make the games more sustainable.
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/02/12/3264881/sochi-dirty-games/


you believe in this nonsense?
in the Alps all woods are spoiled by ski resorts and infrastructure

we don't build ski resorts on the Stock of the Biosphere of the Caucasus which is located in five kilometers from Rosa Khutor


----------



## hingpit1984

AlekseyVT said:


> *June 25, 2013. Training of Russian athletes at the Sliding Center Sanki.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


No underwear?

I love it.


----------



## carnifex2005

Saw this pic today of the roof of the hockey arena when a team inside scores.










So cool.


----------



## Xicano

Has he competed yet? He has a unique Mariachi uniform for Sochi










L David they are for sale


----------



## dande

РВСН;111365239 said:


> you believe in this nonsense?
> in the Alps all woods are spoiled by ski resorts and infrastructure
> 
> we don't build ski resorts on the Stock of the Biosphere of the Caucasus which is located in five kilometers from Rosa Khutor


You have to think about future impact on the enviroment. The wound in the nature has been opened and it´s likely to get bigger. This will get more important for every games in the future.


----------



## MarkLanegan

Xicano said:


> Has he competed yet? He has a unique Mariachi uniform for Sochi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L David they are for sale


What i was saw here _____________ :nuts:
Sorry but that is not so good looking


----------



## Knitemplar

MarkLanegan said:


> What i was saw here _____________ :nuts:
> Sorry but that is not so good looking


Well, nothing is dorkier than the Norwegian Men's Curling team.


----------



## WFlnsider

Amazing weather, fans are everywhere, great atmosphere (during Ski Slopestyle finals):


----------



## MarkLanegan

Knitemplar said:


> Well, nothing is dorkier than the Norwegian Men's Curling team.


Well, show me the picture :lol: 

BTW i read from Indonesian Sports Paper that some of workers had been stuck on the skiing arena ? Is that right ?


----------



## carnifex2005

MarkLanegan said:


> Well, show me the picture :lol:
> 
> BTW i read from Indonesian Sports Paper that some of workers had been stuck on the skiing arena ? Is that right ?


----------



## MarkLanegan

carnifex2005 said:


>


OMG, i don't believe UMBRO STILL EXIST !!!!! :nuts: 
I GUESS THEY HAD BEEN BOUGHT BY NIKE,INC.


----------



## timo9

#Sochi Olympic Park Stadium & #Olympic flame!


----------



## Y.archbog

Despite the threats, the games are getting better


----------



## advlive

Lord David said:


> Alright fine, but even if you add costs to Adler, it wouldn't have certainly ended up as $51 Billion without corruption. Something like $20 or so Billion.
> 
> Imagine if Sochi never got these games, but bid for 2018 with the strengths of more infrastructure from their proposed 2014 bid. There certainly wouldn't have been such a rush days prior to the Games to get everything done. more importantly, without Putin in power there would have never been such corruption. If there was, it wouldn't have been so huge.


Talk very easy and give idea more easy but job not easy
you just have to see Adler in 2008 that is it.
I am not Russian but I have eyes and I was in Adler every years and easy can judge
no highway, no rail, no airport(international), no one bridge, no one 5 start hotel(even good), no university, no Roza Khutor, and......
And of course president do most job in any country.


----------



## hakz2007

from RUSSIA | 2014 XXII Olympic Winter Games in the Philippine Forums



hakz2007 said:


> *Olympics Pictures of the Day: Feb. 15*
> by the New York Times
> 
> *The United States team defeated Russia in a men’s ice hockey preliminary match, 3-2, on Saturday. Cam Fowler, right, of the United States scored. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evgeni Malkin of Russia, left, and Zach Parise of the United States fought for the puck at the beginning of the third period.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonathan Quick, the United States’ goalie, blocked the final attempt during a shootout, by Ilya Kovalchuk of Russia. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T.J. Oshie celebrated with his U.S. teammates after scoring four times over eight rounds of the shootout, including the game-winner.*





hugodiekonig said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from: The Olympic Games





hakz2007 said:


> *Olympics Pictures of the Day: Feb. 15*
> by the New York Times
> 
> *Anna Fenninger of Austria won the gold medal in the women’s super-G Saturday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Demong, center, an American skier, arrived for a training jump. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Switzerland’s Simon Ammann blew snow off his hand after his second attempt during the ski jumping large hill final.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sweden’s Charlotte Kalla crossed the finish line to win the women’s cross-country 4x5-kilometer relay event.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canada’s Charles Hamelin, left, and Eduardo Alvarez of the United States fell during the men’s 1,000-meter short-track speedskating quarterfinals race at Iceberg Skating Palace.*


----------



## Lord David

Babysitter said:


> ^^ Dunning–Kruger effect at its best. :lol:


Just face the facts, it's the most expensive Olympics in history for obvious reasons and I'm not just saying that it's because mostly everything was built from scratch. They said that they could do it for $12 billion (which is partly why they won, over say PyeongChang which was already developing it's promises from their 2010 bid). Yet they've failed to do so.



advlive said:


> Talk very easy and give idea more easy but job not easy
> you just have to see Adler in 2008 that is it.
> I am not Russian but I have eyes and I was in Adler every years and easy can judge
> no highway, no rail, no airport(international), no one bridge, no one 5 start hotel(even good), no university, no Roza Khutor, and......
> And of course president do most job in any country.


I have the Sochi 2014 Candidate books. It was supposed to cost only $12 or so billion overall. This was based on their revised plan of having all ice events in Adler.

No International Airport? Adler/Sochi did have an International Airport which just opened it's 2nd terminal in 2007. They further upgraded this airport of course, but to say they only had a domestic airport at the time of bidding is wrong and certainly wouldn't have made them an Olympic Candidate city.

Roza Khutor did exist, in fact most ski resorts used in the Games were existing at the time of the bid. They were simply upgraded/developed for their specific sports.

The President? Well there's the problem right there. I've been saying all along if someone else (more competent) was in charge, then perhaps there wouldn't have been such huge corruption which made a Games which should have cost $12 billion, into one which cost $51 billion. Even when taking into account potential cost overruns etc, it shouldn't have cost over $20 billion. I'd expect the official report to remove the $25 billion Putin's cronies have squandered and give an official cost total of around $25 billion, in an obvious attempt to not make it the most expensive Olympics ever.

A good Games yes, but the IOC should be wise enough not to try such a risky Games in the near future.


----------



## WFlnsider

Lord David said:


> Roza Khutor did exist, in fact most ski resorts used in the Games were existing at the time of the bid. They were simply upgraded/developed for their specific sports.


"simply upgraded" :lol: ? Oh, boy, you know nothing about development in Krasnaya Polyana. The same about your other "arguments".

Also you forgot to say that private investitions (not from federal and regional budget) increased by 6-7 times. And it is also part of total cost.

So, you have nothing new to say and nothing to prove with facts and documents. Just bla bla bla.


----------



## Lord David

^^ what blah, blah, blah? I'm not saying that Sochi isn't a success, it technically is, but to deny that there were cost overruns in these games, making them the most expensive ever, is simply not right. You need to acknowledge that Sochi is simply the most expensive Olympics ever due to in most part, corruption.

Yes the bid books claimed 75% of the overall budget would be from private investors, but with much of them being linked to Putin himself, you would still be angered by their cost overruns, which shouldn't have happened to begin with (even if it's not your own taxpayer money).

Roza Khutor was part of the bid as an existing venue. Even if technically nothing was there, the resort did exist. It was only during the Candidate stage (where they refined the bid) that the idea of the extreme sports park came about (as opposed to mostly separate venues).

The overall lesson here, is that I'm sure the IOC would be hesitant to venture into another Sochi like scenario in the near future, at the very least. That's exactly what I have to prove here.

Lviv is an obvious non starter for the 2022 Olympics and while Almaty will comfortably gain a Candidate spot, it won't win, for obvious reasons too, despite having experience and most venues already in place. So long as there's a more competent bidder, like Oslo or Krakow or even Beijing, the 2 cities linked (in the world's view) to Russia and Sochi, won't get the games because of "arguments" I have clearly pointed out earlier.

Good for Russia and Sochi for getting the Games, but don't expect another (like a Summer Olympics) for quite some time.


----------



## hakz2007

from RUSSIA | 2014 XXII Olympic Winter Games in the Philippine Forums



hakz2007 said:


> by Sochi 2014 Winter Games


----------



## hakz2007

*India complete Olympic return with Sochi flag raising*


> SOCHI: The Indian flag was on Sunday unfurled at the Winter Olympics Village at a special ceremony, five days after the International Olympic Committee revoked a 14-month suspension on the country.
> 
> The ceremony, which lasted around 45 minutes and organised at the International Plaza of the Mountain Village, was attended by the three Indian athletes taking part in the event, Indian Olympic Association president N Ramachandran and IOC officials nine days into the Sochi Games.


Read more


----------



## void0

Lord David said:


> Just face the facts, it's the most expensive Olympics in history for obvious reasons and I'm not just saying that it's because mostly everything was built from scratch. They said that they could do it for $12 billion (which is partly why they won, over say PyeongChang which was already developing it's promises from their 2010 bid). Yet they've failed to do so.


Maybe Nagano games were also most expensive games in the history, but "The full cost of the Nagano Olympics is unknown, due to Nagano Olympic Bid Committee vice-secretary general Sumikazu Yamaguchi ordering accounting documents burned", as wikipedia says.
Constructing olympic park wasn't so expensive, all those arenas might cost $2bln, but there were a lot infra built around, such as power plants, gas pipelines, tens of new hotels, sea port, airport reconstruction, new resorts, and especially roads. There was a lack of certain sport infrastructure, such as ski jumping and others, it should promote the developing these kind of sports in Russia.
And BTW, according to some calculations, total cost of Euro 2012 was also about $50bln


----------



## advlive

Lord David said:


> ^^ what blah, blah, blah? I'm not saying that Sochi isn't a success, it technically is, but to deny that there were cost overruns in these games, making them the most expensive ever, is simply not right. You need to acknowledge that Sochi is simply the most expensive Olympics ever due to in most part, corruption.
> 
> Yes the bid books claimed 75% of the overall budget would be from private investors, but with much of them being linked to Putin himself, you would still be angered by their cost overruns, which shouldn't have happened to begin with (even if it's not your own taxpayer money).
> 
> Roza Khutor was part of the bid as an existing venue. Even if technically nothing was there, the resort did exist. It was only during the Candidate stage (where they refined the bid) that the idea of the extreme sports park came about (as opposed to mostly separate venues).
> 
> The overall lesson here, is that I'm sure the IOC would be hesitant to venture into another Sochi like scenario in the near future, at the very least. That's exactly what I have to prove here.
> 
> Lviv is an obvious non starter for the 2022 Olympics and while Almaty will comfortably gain a Candidate spot, it won't win, for obvious reasons too, despite having experience and most venues already in place. So long as there's a more competent bidder, like Oslo or Krakow or even Beijing, the 2 cities linked (in the world's view) to Russia and Sochi, won't get the games because of "arguments" I have clearly pointed out earlier.
> 
> Good for Russia and Sochi for getting the Games, but don't expect another (like a Summer Olympics) for quite some time.


Toooooooooooooo much talk!!!!!! . money didn't go from your pocket as you too much worry, Russian spend his money for his country, what you and me talking nothing change as Russian federation which is the best. now if you like to talk more can go on.
but you don't know anything as all your world previously. not about politic not about investment not about how can be change

also if interesting about government where spend money check Canada how much spend in Afghanistan, US how much spend every year for war, UN how much spend money t make not quite Syria or Ukraine


----------



## Lord David

^^ I don't have to worry? That's not the point. If we spent $51 billion on an Australian Olympics, I'd be very worried.

Plus, expensive Games just put off potential bidders. Look at Stockholm who have bailed out and possibly Oslo, yet their supposed Games are to be less than $7 billion overall, yet they're still weary about costs.

As for void0's remark about the Euro costing about the same, it should be noted that Poland and Ukraine were building new venues and upgrading existing stadiums. As well as building all the necessary hotel, transport and airport infrastructure needed in several cities, not just one as is the case with Sochi.

Just accept the fact that Sochi is the most expensive Games ever due to corruption and hope that it doesn't damage the Olympic movement further and present the case with Montreal 1976's overruns, where few cities wanted to host the Games for the next few editions. Of course it was only when Los Angeles turned a profit did cities want to bid again. We'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## ultEmate

Lord David said:


> ^^ I don't have to worry? That's not the point. If we spent $51 billion on an Australian Olympics, I'd be very worried.


You would have been worried if they'd spent $51 billion on infrastructure? Would you rather live in the woods in "harmony with nature"? Don't think so, seeing as you are enjoying the internet. For example out of that figure you continue to mention, $300 mln were spent by Megafon on creating a modern 4G network in Sochi. Yet you continue to refer to those expenses as "olympic". Get your facts straight.


----------



## okach1

- deleted


----------



## Birkish Delight

Lord David said:


> ^^ I don't have to worry? That's not the point. If we spent $51 billion on an Australian Olympics, I'd be very worried.
> 
> Plus, expensive Games just put off potential bidders. Look at Stockholm who have bailed out and possibly Oslo, yet their supposed Games are to be less than $7 billion overall, yet they're still weary about costs.
> 
> As for void0's remark about the Euro costing about the same, it should be noted that Poland and Ukraine were building new venues and upgrading existing stadiums. As well as building all the necessary hotel, transport and airport infrastructure needed in several cities, not just one as is the case with Sochi.
> 
> Just accept the fact that Sochi is the most expensive Games ever due to corruption and hope that it doesn't damage the Olympic movement further and present the case with Montreal 1976's overruns, where few cities wanted to host the Games for the next few editions. Of course it was only when Los Angeles turned a profit did cities want to bid again. We'll have to wait and see what happens.


We get that you think it's expensive. It's time for you to stop your personal crusade, it's getting tiresome. If you want to take it further maybe you should have a chat to Andrew Jennings.

The rest of us just want to know about the venues and how the games are going.


----------



## Birkish Delight

Double post


----------



## Lord David

Which should have only cost $12 billion. That's my point. BBC's Panorama program highlighted the issues in the lead up to these Games.

Alright I'll stop now. The Games are indeed a "success" but a very costly and controversial one.


----------



## ledeled

Lord David said:


> ^^ Which should have only cost $12 billion. That's my point.


So your point is: Russian government and businesses should have only invested 12 bln in the infratsructure of Sochi, not a penny above that! 

Similarly you could say to an athlete - you should have only won one medal , not two or three! That's not modest!


----------



## Lord David

^^ No what my point is, is that they said they could do it for $12 billion as per their Candidate books (which I have a copy). Cost overruns, corruption etc have spiraled it to over $51 billion.

I get that costs can go well above budget, but would have definitely not have gone over the $25 billion supposedly actually spent.

Let's just wait and see what the official report has to say about this. A mysterious $25 billion gone from the overall cost figure?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Lord David said:


> ^^ No what my point is, is that they said they could do it for $12 billion as per their Candidate books (which I have a copy). Cost overruns, corruption etc have spiraled it to over $51 billion.
> 
> I get that costs can go well above budget, but would have definitely not have gone over the $25 billion supposedly actually spent.
> 
> Let's just wait and see what the official report has to say about this. A mysterious $25 billion gone from the overall cost figure?


Aussie, do you ever heard about global financial crisis of 2007-2008 (that led to increasing of prices)?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_financial_crisis


----------



## ledeled

And where is the source of this USD 51 bln figure? 

Mass media? Or some "opposition activist" with roughly 1% trustworthiness rating?

The fact that this number has been repeated 1 mln times in mass media does not make it a credible number.


----------



## Lord David

^^ But surely it wouldn't have spiraled out to over 4 times the projected cost.

And most peeps here are having a blind eye to such facts.

Enjoy the Games, we'll just see what the long term benefit of this $51 billion dollar month fest is.


----------



## Lord David

ledeled said:


> And where is the source of this USD 51 bln figure?
> 
> Mass media? Or some "opposition activist" with roughly 1% trustworthiness rating?
> 
> The fact that this number has been repeated 1 mln times in mass media does not make it a credible number.


Ok, so the credible "number" is actually $25 billion. Where the official report removes the supposed $25 billion in corruption money.

Either way, the overall costs were well over the proposed budget.


----------



## advlive

Lord David said:


> ^^ Which should have only cost $12 billion. That's my point. BBC's Panorama program highlighted the issues in the lead up to these Games.
> 
> Alright I'll stop now. The Games are indeed a "success" but a very costly and controversial one.


It is show you have instruction company so send address and detail to kremlin for next projects they sure use you.

I just said do not look on net or book just need to come and see with eyes how change for that amount which always stay in your mine.

what I see they done very cheap.


----------



## _X_

Just to get back on topic

Not very high quality but so far the only Roy and HG upload I can find for this Olympics.Absolute classics:lol:


----------



## WFlnsider

Lord David said:


> Enjoy the Games, we'll just see what the long term benefit of this $51 billion dollar month fest is.


:uh: Month fest? The infrastructure will stay there for decades!!!

And can you please say the exact number in roubles? Without this mythical "$51 billion bla bla bla", which is famous in western media.

I am shocked how person can spread disinformation without any facts and proofs. Just repeat lie thousand times and it will look like truth.


----------



## WFlnsider

Just for information, inflation since 2007 was 97%. So the proposed cost of Sochi-2014 rised at least by 2 times by default.

Some facts for uninformed Lord David:

*Olympic Proportions: Cost and Cost Overrun at the Olympics 1960-2012*


----------



## Svartmetall

Can you please keep this thread more reasonable. Any off-topic bickering will now be deleted. Thanks.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

AlekseyVT said:


> Aussie, do you ever heard about global financial crisis of 2007-2008 (that led to increasing of prices)?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_financial_crisis



Actually prices for steel and stuff dropped immensely during the financial crisis because there was just no market for it that time. You shouldn't compare the 1929 hyperinflation with the crisis in 2008.

And it's really getting annoying now. All this bitch fighting here. 
Yes, the Olympics are a huge party and success and there was much wise investment in legacy venues that will help the russian athletes to improve further, now that they have state of the art training venues.

But it's just ridiculous how you try to see only the positive side here and totally refuse to accept any appropriate criticism. Because 50bn is just too much to be caused only by normal cost overruns. There was definitely some corruption involved.


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## РВСН

Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar





Lord David said:


> $51 billion dollar


You well remembered the sum. But you have no concept, on what this money went...


Corruption is in all countries. About the amount of corruption in our country, you strongly deceived


----------



## maniac0477

The best Winter Olympic Games EVER ! Best venues, best opening ceremony, best spectators. Thank you Russians for that Olympics. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## moosefoot

WFlnsider said:


>


Stas Namin?


----------



## WFlnsider

moosefoot said:


> Stas Namin?


Yes, there are concerts of various music artists every evening.


----------



## coth

void0 said:


> Maybe Nagano games were also most expensive games in the history, but "The full cost of the Nagano Olympics is unknown, due to Nagano Olympic Bid Committee vice-secretary general Sumikazu Yamaguchi ordering accounting documents burned", as wikipedia says.
> Constructing olympic park wasn't so expensive, all those arenas might cost $2bln, but there were a lot infra built around, such as power plants, gas pipelines, tens of new hotels, sea port, airport reconstruction, new resorts, and especially roads. There was a lack of certain sport infrastructure, such as ski jumping and others, it should promote the developing these kind of sports in Russia.
> And BTW, according to some calculations, total cost of Euro 2012 was also about $50bln


Nagano did cost over $75 bln, including infrastructure they built.


----------



## Birkish Delight

coth said:


> Nagano did cost over $75 bln, including infrastructure they built.


They built a Shinkansen spur line up into the mountains to Nagano for the games, that would have costed a lot of money. 

I'm glad they did it cos' I love the Shinkansen and I'll be going to Nagano by train in December.


----------



## coth

Lord David said:


> ^^ But surely it wouldn't have spiraled out to over 4 times the projected cost.
> 
> And most peeps here are having a blind eye to such facts.
> 
> Enjoy the Games, we'll just see what the long term benefit of this $51 billion dollar month fest is.


Olympics in Sochi did cost 214 bln rub. That is under $7 bln. 1/3 less than planned.

Rest was spent on infrastructure and few new resort towns in mountains. Those were not built specifically for Olympic games. Lots of those spendings were highly controversial, but it's not your business, nor IOC business.


----------



## coth

Birkish Delight said:


> They built a Shinkansen spur line up into the mountains to Nagano for the games, that would have costed a lot of money.
> 
> I'm glad they did it cos' I love the Shinkansen and I'll be going to Nagano by train in December.


Right, shinkansen that cost over $70 bln alone. And that is main controversy over those non-olympic spendings in Sochi – railway and new road into mountains. Still they built a new motorway connecting Sochi with Adler – that was needed. They also slightly renovated railway and built new few central stations. Formula 1 circuit is also included in those 1,5 trl sum.


----------



## Lord David

Del.


----------



## Guest

Considering the size of some of those nations, Norway deserve a lot of plaudits. Great effort for a country of 5 million to come 2nd.


----------



## Y.archbog

closing time


----------



## swifty78

Hehe cheeky on their take with the ring that failed to open during the opening lol.


----------



## eMKay

Nice finish by Russia, I always like to see the host do well.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

How's the Grand Prix track construction coming along?


----------



## will101

Hed_Kandi said:


> How's the Grand Prix track construction coming along?


It's my understanding that the permanent part of the track is finished. Since the course will be basically a street race (very similar to Montreal) the track will never be "completed" until a week or so before the race. They can never leave the track "completed", because it does things like circle around 3/4 of the main stadium.


----------



## Zig_Zag

http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11927/485027-sochi-russia-february-23-dancers-reenact-the-opening-ceremony-ring-failure-during-the-2014-sochi-winter-olympics-closing-ceremony-at-fisht-olympic-stadium-on-february-23-2014-in-sochi-russia-photo-by-.html










http://photo.championat.com/11/11927/full/485023-sochi-russia-february-23-dancers-form-the-olympic-rings-during-the-closing-ceremony-of-the-sochi-2014-winter-olympics-at-fisht-olympic-stadium-on-february-23-2014-in-sochi-russia-photo-by-matthew-stoc.jpg


----------



## swifty78

Best closing I've ever watched


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Such a great closing cerimony! Very well done Sochi!!

Good news for us is that the Italian Marco Balich responsible for the closing will also be producing Rio16's opening :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

Awesome closing ceremony, congrats Sochi and Russia!


----------



## JorgeGt

I loved how they parioded the ring, and then it opened up... It is something to remember for decades. One of the best closing ceremonies, I'm gonna miss Sochi...


----------



## Cosaonoivay

JorgeGt said:


> I loved how they parioded the ring, and then it opened up... It is something to remember for decades. .


It could have been the other way around as ''Failed'' but that act seemed to save the whole experience of this Winter Olympic , Humorous , and intelligent ...:lol:...Man... there is no lack of people with brilliant ideas in this World !


----------



## Knitemplar

It's becoming an Olympic tradition. Purposely mess something up in the Opening...so there's something to laugh at in the Closing. Good idea. :lol:


----------



## РВСН

Teamsky said:


> http://rus.ruvr.ru/2014_02_23/photo-Ceremonija-zakritija-Olimpijskih-igr-v-Sochi-6844/#263857132


...


----------



## vonbingen

ok now russia has SOCHI a modern very modern station for the winter sports...

than now russian people dont' need to travel to france to COURCHEVEL for the winter sports

because now russia has a fabulous winter sports city SOCHI.

i have an important question :

do you think that west europa will lose the russians winter tourists ?
do you think that stations like COURCHEVEL MEGEVE val disere in france, gtaadt st moritz in swiss, etc will lose russians tourists 

because now they have SOCHI IN RUSSIA ???

thanks for the answers


----------



## coth

partially, but not fully


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Good to know the closing ceremony was great, looking forward to watching a replay. I very much liked the opening ceremony.


----------



## flypgs

one of the reason why they have invested much in Sochi is to keep russian tourists inside of Russia ( Winter Holidays and Summer Holidays ).


----------



## Knitemplar

30 years ago, the Los Angeles 1984 Opening used 85 pianos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_B-lgIc2_w


----------



## JorgeGt

Somebody with images about Pyeongchang's handover? I wasn't able to see that part...


----------



## РВСН

Teamsky said:


> http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11927/485131-saljut-nad-olimpijskim-parkom-sochi.html





Teamsky said:


> http://www.championat.com/photo/olympic14/237/11927/485131-saljut-nad-olimpijskim-parkom-sochi.html





AlMax said:


> Вот такую фотку нашел :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photo-pro.livejournal.com/7410.html


!!!


----------



## Khathi_

Birkish Delight said:


> They built a Shinkansen spur line up into the mountains to Nagano for the games, that would have costed a lot of money.
> 
> I'm glad they did it cos' I love the Shinkansen and I'll be going to Nagano by train in December.


Well, San'in and Hokuriku regions aren't covered by the Shinkainsen network even NOW — just last November I had to get up at 4:30 in the morning just to get from Toyama to Kyoto reasonably early — it's three hours by a local Limited Express train, — so Nagano Olympics were used as an excuse to secure funding to at least the Nagano spur. Luckily the are finally decided to continue it, and the line from Nagano to Toyama will be inaugurated next Spring. Unfortunately, on the Toyama-Kyoto line they haven't even decided the route, much less begun the construction...


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## brummad

Amazing venues and great transport links (apart from the silly narrow roads that only fit one bus at a time...hilarious when two approach each other)

However, my god! what isn't on show is truly awful....I cannot get over how much environmental destruction is left exposed and the amount of rubbish and left over construction debris/materials....the cable cars should have blacked out windows as the view between the lower venue and the upper venues is appalling. A real shame...stunning work spoiled by a lack of overall attention to the area.

Also, really disappointed by the lack of après games....very weird. Nothing to do at all.

The games themselves and what the Russians have built...awesome. The overall experience...nah


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## copa olympic

XI Paralympic Winter Games Sochi 2014 - Final Medals Table


----------



## copa olympic

Sochi 2014 Paralympic Winter Games Closing Ceremony:


----------



## Alper Cetintas

With all its triumphs and faults, the events are over. I wonder how the olympic stadiums will be re-purposed after this.


----------



## WFlnsider

> *Sochi 2014 posts 5 billion ruble profit*
> 
> The Games Organising Committee received financial support from the Russian Government and also garnered income from merchandising, which in itself made a profit of between 1.5 and 2 billion rubles (£25 million-£34 million/$42 million-$56 million/€31 million-€41 million).
> 
> Government funding for Sochi 2014 - the most expensive Games in Olympic history - was estimated at around 13.6 billion rubles (£230 million/$382 million/€278 million) in December, when an extra 1.6 billion rubles (£27 million/$45 million/€33 million) in subsidies was revealed.
> 
> The remainder of the figure represents the value of the property owned by Sochi 2014.
> 
> Twenty per cent of the profit will be ploughed into the development of sport in Russia.
> 
> "The estimated operating profit which the Organising Committee received is in the region of 5 billion rubles (£85 million/$140 million/€102 million) and will go towards the development of mass sport in our country," Dmitry Chernyshenko, President and chief executive of Sochi 2014, said.
> 
> "We may be proud for what we've achieved.
> 
> "The Games were commercially successful."
> 
> Chernyshenko also revealed the internet domain name used for Sochi 2014 will be donated to Sochi city hall free of charge, while the Russian National Olympic Committee will manage other intellectual property from the Games.
> 
> The Sochi 2014 profit dwarfs the more than £30 million ($50 million/€36 million) surplus from the last Summer Games in London in 2012, while the last Winter Games - Vancouver 2010 - only broke even.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...19328-sochi-2014-posts-5-billion-ruble-profit


----------



## ogonek

https://www.facebook.com/Sochi2014....5853247450425/674201472615597/?type=1&theater


----------



## WFlnsider

*Olympic Park panorama: http://airgorod.ru/blacksea/#/pano6/








*


----------



## Knitemplar

> Sochi 2014 posts 5 billion ruble profit
> 
> The Games Organising Committee ... made a profit *of between*... (£25 million-£34 million/$42 million-$56 million/).
> 
> The Sochi 2014 profit *dwarfs the more than *£30 million ($50 million/€36 million) surplus from the last Summer Games in London in 2012,


I love how Sochi 2014's "profit" of* between* $42 - $56 million...*DWARFS* London 2012's profit of _an even_ $50 million!! 

So, it "made" $6 million more than London. Except London didn't spend $51 billion! hno: 

I want to go to that Accounting School in Sochi!! :lol: :nuts:


----------



## xalexey

It was the best game!


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Haven't there been plans to dismantle the roof of Fisht Stadium after the games?


----------



## xalexey

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Haven't there been plans to dismantle the roof of Fisht Stadium after the games?


dismantled.


----------



## Knitemplar

xalexey said:


> dismantled.


Where will that material go? And what will they do with all the big props used in the Ceremonies??


----------



## RobH

Knitemplar said:


> I love how Sochi 2014's "profit" of* between* $42 - $56 million...*DWARFS* London 2012's profit of _an even_ $50 million!!
> 
> So, it "made" $6 million more than London. Except London didn't spend $51 billion! hno:
> 
> I want to go to that Accounting School in Sochi!! :lol: :nuts:


The profits announced after these events are _always_ the OCOG profits.

Of course Russia didn't make a direct profit on the tens of billions of dollars it spent. Nor did London on its infrastrcture costs.

But the cost of putting on the show itself vs ticket sales/merchandise/sponsorship etc. showed a surplus for both Games.



Knitemplar said:


> Where will that material go? And what will they do with all the big props used in the Ceremonies??


Good point, you need a lot of extra room to store these things. Don't worry though, Putin's on it.


----------



## makkillottu

Any updated pic from F1 circuit construction?


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

xalexey said:


> dismantled.



I can't find any pictures. Could you post some please?


----------



## xstratus

makkillottu said:


> Any updated pic from F1 circuit construction?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419908&page=19


----------



## makkillottu

xstratus said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419908&page=19


Thanks very much xtratus! Much appreciated


----------



## redspork02

CNBC
*Sochi Olympic Site Looks Like A Ghost City 6 Months Later*
Fri, Aug 22, 2014, 11:31AM EDT
Business Insider By Tony Manfred


Sochi mountain cluster ghost city 2014 olympics 21
Rosa Khutor, which was one of the main hubs of the 2014 Sochi Olympics, is "completely empty" six months after the games, according Russian photographer Alexander Belenkiy.
Rosa Khutor is located near the mountain town of Krasnaya Polyana. It was the center of the "mountain cluster" of 2014 Olympic venues. One of the Olympic Villages was built there, and it was the base for mountain events like skiing and snowboarding.

Belenkiy called the town "lifeless" in a post on his Live Journal blog. He said the shops, restaurants, and hotels were operating at 5% capacity and that he encountered only a handful of tourists on the streets.

....................
PICTURES AND THE REST OF THE ARTICLE HERE:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sochi...-134217828.html;_ylt=AwrTWVX5Z_dT9D8AslLQtDMD


----------



## ogonek

redspork02 said:


> CNBC
> *Sochi Olympic Site Looks Like A Ghost City 6 Months Later*
> Fri, Aug 22, 2014, 11:31AM EDT
> Business Insider By Tony Manfred
> 
> 
> Sochi mountain cluster ghost city 2014 olympics 21
> Rosa Khutor, which was one of the main hubs of the 2014 Sochi Olympics, is "completely empty" six months after the games, according Russian photographer Alexander Belenkiy.
> Rosa Khutor is located near the mountain town of Krasnaya Polyana. It was the center of the "mountain cluster" of 2014 Olympic venues. One of the Olympic Villages was built there, and it was the base for mountain events like skiing and snowboarding.
> 
> Belenkiy called the town "lifeless" in a post on his Live Journal blog. He said the shops, restaurants, and hotels were operating at 5% capacity and that he encountered only a handful of tourists on the streets.
> 
> ....................
> PICTURES AND THE REST OF THE ARTICLE HERE:
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sochi...-134217828.html;_ylt=AwrTWVX5Z_dT9D8AslLQtDMD


*Response to false article*
http://www.funsochi.ru/blogs/funsochi/2014/gorod-prizrak
Interestingly,this article also will publish your media:lol:
Google translator will help


----------



## WFlnsider

Yeah, it's "completely empty" and "lifeless". This is how dumbass western media works.


----------



## xstratus

MonsieurGeromont said:


> Sochi Games are more expansive than the Summer Games in Beijing.



why .must all be done by 
the beginning, is the only Olympics that did not have street ready, so now is one full Sports City


----------



## opo

Another photos of post-olympic abandoned Sochi:

http://blogsochi.ru/content/mertvyi-gorod


----------



## WFlnsider

^^ Another idiot with photos from March 2014.

We already saw how your lying media try to show "empty and lifeless Gorky Gorod", ignoring reality: http://www.funsochi.ru/blogs/funsochi/2014/gorod-prizrak


----------



## Wolfowitsch

it's simply amazing how people trust every bullshit which is written in the internet


----------



## redspork02

Does the population in Sochi's Rosa Khutor increase and decrease during specific times of the week or the seasons?


----------



## moosefoot

WFlnsider said:


> Yeah, it's "completely empty" and "lifeless". This is how dumbass western media works.


I just saw a little report on CNN International about this, conspicuously headlined "SOCHI: POST OLYMPIC GHOST TOWN" where they spoke to some local establishments that said that things weren't dead at all. Bummer, right? At least the whole "ghost town" thing stayed in view the entire time and the report ended with a shot of a "closed" sign somewhere in the alpine complex (which is not surprising considering that the alpine season won't start until December). 

icard:

It's rather embarassing to see these things, as a matter of fact. I mean, we've got the posts just above that show people all over the mountain towns, just last weekend some 50,000-70,000 people yet again flooded the coastal venues for another huge event, there are hockey games each week in the Bolshoi dome now that the KHL season is on, the curling arena hosts large entertainment shows, there are webcams all over the place that show constant activity all the time, YouTube is full of private videos of this and that going on there et cetera...

Of course one can probably dig up some vacant hotel somewhere, given that they were set to cope with the Olympics that meant exceptional tourist presence and obviously one cannot expect that level of attendance to be sustained 365 days a year... But come on, _ghost town_?!

icard: icard:


----------



## Alphaville

WFlnsider said:


> Yeah, it's "completely empty" and "lifeless". This is how dumbass western media works.


Because Russian media is the bastion of free thinking? :hmm:


----------



## jackass94

Alphaville said:


> Because Russian media is the bastion of free thinking? :hmm:


because no media is the bastion of free thinking. As for Sochi, it's all obvious if you have eyes


----------



## Russia&Germany

A documentation is like a movie. The journalist is the director and decides which picture to take and what to say about it.

Good journalists make it unprejudiced and tell their subjective impressions after what they saw, knowing that they could have missed something. Even good journalistis can't make a perfect job.

However most journalists are bad. They have in mind what they want to tell and go out to take the pictures. For example in Sochi you can easily go out on monday at 9 am and take your pictures of an empty city. You can shoot pictures of closed buildings, ignoring that it's normal and that most of of the buildings are open. It's no magic.

In case of Sochi it's obvious, that it's a lie. There might be some truth behind it, but not in the way they tell you.


----------



## xalexey

Alphaville said:


> Because Russian media is the bastion of free thinking? :hmm:


exactly ....You lie, that Russia is not a free media. I know better than you. Agree!


----------



## moosefoot

So Sochi seems to be doing quite well now as the first full winter season since the Olympics is about to begin:
http://www.vedomosti.ru/companies/news/37119361/sochi-gotov-k-lavine-turistov

The mountain areas expect 250,000 winter tourists this season, all hotels are fully booked over the coming holidays and will be about 80% booked on average over the entire season. Hotels elsewhere across the whole Sochi region expect more than 800,000 guests from now until March.

I've also heard that a lot of the Olympic housing down by the Coastal Cluster has been sold to and subsequently occupied by private tenants, with some buildings having _all_ their flats sold within hours from having been made available.

The weak ruble probably contributes to this as it just got way more expensive to fly to and stay at the classic resorts in the Alps, maintain apartments and timeshares in the Mediterranean etc. 

Anyway, score Sochi 1 - "ghost town" 0.


----------



## moosefoot

^^ So it begins:










Webcam view of one of the mountaintops, a few minutes ago. The season is on and hopefully this will finally put an end to all the "ghost town" crap.


----------



## xalexey

I'll be in January on this mountaintop. Free rooms not.


----------



## ogonek

"Ghost City"

*A record number of tourists arrived in Sochi on new year holidays*

SOCHI, 4 Jan - *About 160 thousands* of tourists during the new year holidays in Sochi, which is more than the record summer days, told reporters mayor Anatoly Pakhomov.
http://ria.ru/ny2015_news/20150104/1041382738.html#ixzz3NstGL4yq






















































https://www.facebook.com/andrey.batalov?fref=ts



































































































https://vk.com/foto_leyla?w=wall-47009982_259


----------



## xalexey

Люди - напишите, как обстоят дела с очередями на подъемники, как со ски-пасами дела, где и почему стоят пробки, если ехать из Сочи. Куда советуете сходить как в горной деревне, так и в Сочи. Может какие рестораны, музеи или иные интересные места. Где провести шумный вечерок и т.д...Информация на данный момент интересная и полезная. Спасибо.


----------



## Avangard-55

^^ You will never see such pictures in western media. Good that someone is posting them here. As Russian I would spend my winter-holidays there instead of Switzerland or Austria.


----------

